# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt4



## Shellebell

happy  girls


----------



## amberboo

YAY, I'm 1st in here.

hope you all well
xx


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.

Congratulation Diane of your  .  I hope you have a happy and  healthy pregnancy.

I had my day 21 blood test tody to see i fif have ovulated.  I can phone the hospital tomorrow for the results.  I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what a good/acceptable result would be.  I am feeling very optomistic at the moment and   that the  clomid has worked its magic even though this my first cycle with it.  I know this will all change if the wicked af shows up.

Lots of   to  everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## amberboo

From memory most clinics say anything over 30 means you have ovulated.

Good luck
xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Oooh a new home.. Thank you.

Well i am still taking my metformin i was using it to help lose weight but i did feel my ovaries larger this month, i was suprised that it actually shortened my cycle last month to only 24 days which is unusual as i ma always dead on 28, even with clomid and ivf i fell straight back into my cycle. I am now on day 22 but am not holding out much hope for a BFP this month as we havent really been trying  just needed to re adjust i am losing weight which is good i have totally lost my appetite sl am hardly eating anythign, although this is not all good as i do need to eat to get the goodness in my body i feel that if i can lose as much as possible till xmas i can kick start in Jan x x

Hoping that everyone is well x fingers crossed for thise BFP for xmas  

Love 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Hope everyone is OK  

Sqidgley, best of luck with your results tomorrow    Fingers crossed for you. I am actually feeling positive too, even though it's my first cycle with clomid. Just    it will work for us all!! 

God my appetite is all over the place. And really fell like I have bad PMT all week   My left ovary feels bigger, think I'm ovulating, but hubby is away this week   But we did make up for the fact that he wouldn't be here over the weekend - so fingers crossed   

Great you're losing weight Andrea   But try to keep up your appetite, as eating small amounts, often, keeps your metabolism working. Otherwise your body will hold onto all your stores!! Like you say - you need the goodness too    

Best wishes to everyone   

G


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Congrats dianne I'm so pleased 4u hope all goes well  xx

Feel positive on ur first rounds of clomid coz it can work straight away it did for me and I'm now 14 weeks pregnant. Good luck xx

Hope everyone else is ok and let's hope for loads of bfps this month lovely xmas pressies eh 


Take care all,

Claire

Xxxxxxx


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone

It is so encouraging to see so many  .  This site has been an absolute godsend to me as it is great to be able to chat to people in the same position.  

Lots of      to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## GJT

I know - it's very positive    

Fingers crossed for all of us    

Sprinkles of   all around!!!

G


----------



## wanting baby

Morning all

Well i woke up to slight AF aches in belly    This Metfomin  seems to have reduced my cycle last month, she showed up on day 24 and that is today. I have absolutely no intention of taking a test . At the earlist i would do one next weekend. I am not feeling very positive this month as i have been very emotional which i dont tend to be,and just have that feeling that its a no no. 

I  have been  saying my   just in case and will try to get into that   mood.

              for us all 

Andrea 
x x


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone

Just been told my day 21 blood test result (to see if i ovulated)  it was 87 which the nurse said was a very good result and i definitely ovulated.  I am so happy because before clomid i was told it was very low.  (don't know how low).  Now i just have to wait to see if wicked af turns up (or not).  It is the waiting that is the worst bit.  The next 7 days are so going to drag.  

Lots of    and    to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## amberboo

good luck squidgely, thats a great number, I've heard that if the number is close to 100 you may have ovulated 2 eggs, not sure how true that is tho. 

Stay away AF and wishing a BFP for you

xx


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you everyone for the congratulations, wishing everyone bfp's for christmas!!!


----------



## joandholly

aaarrggghhh - Af has just arrived with a vengeance (cd31 - never arrived at night before?!) , so will be starting cycle no 2 of clomid in a few days 

nice to see it working for so many others tho - i conceived in 05 on my first round, guess i was secretly hopin it would work again  

xx


----------



## squidgely

amberoo,  at the tracking scan I only had one follicle measuring 18mm but was told the egg could split adn become identicle twins.  We are just realy hoping for a  .  Lots of babydust to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## wanting baby

Hey everyone

Well im now on day   25   which is 1 day over last month   as this is my 2md month on Metfomin it is difficult to calculate what day i will go to but i am secretly            for a Christmas BFP       

I am trying not to get too excited about anythign as we all knwo i have been here before... well 7 times  

Hoping that this is going to be a special xmas for all of us   for everyone x x 

Regards

Andrea 
x x x x


----------



## lesleyr

hey andrea how u findin the metformin?? I just stared it on Tue there at 500mg twice a day but cut back 2 1 a day after a couple of day as my guts were killin me. Now im use 2 it im goin 2 go back up 2 twice a day in a day or 2. Ive 2 go back in jan 2 c how i am on metformin 2 get it increased etc. Im startin clomid in jan/feb aswell but this is my 1st time on clomid. Ive got pcos.

Fingers crossed u get a bfp this month hun.

Squidgely good luck hun x


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Lesley

Im on 500mg 3 times a day but to be honest where i have toally lost my appetite i have knocked it down to 2 on some days. I havent really had any side affects with it, i did feel a sick in the first week btu i think that waqs just because i was eating normally x i have since cut right down and have managed to lose 9lbs in 2 weeks     

I just need to lose as much weight as possible before i start the Clomid, so to give myself the best chance of it working x i went to holland n barrettt and pick up some tablets today so that will help.

i    think that once your body gets use to it you will fine and   that it works for you as well x

Good luck 

Andrea 
x x


----------



## wanting baby

day 26         

                                     





Andrea
x x x


----------



## lesleyr

wow 9lbs in 2 wks thats fab andrea hun im well chuffed 4 u xx

My side effects from the metformin was vbery very dodgy belly wasnt sure what end 2 ave on the toilet lol N was strugglin 2 eat. But now Im use 2 it. 2day im goin back up 2 2 a day. I find takin them wae food(which ur meant 2 lol) helps soak it up. Im not lookin 2 lose weight wae them 2 b honest. Mines is mainly as ive got pcos so its 2 control that. My bmi is just over 24 but 2 b honest id love 2 lose another stone as ive lost 8lbs, well lost that b4 startin takin metformin. im disabled so weight loss is a grr wae me. I was bmi 25 bang on but now its 24.2. Im just tryin 2 think ahead when i start clomid plus get pregnant.

What tabs did u get at holland & Barrett?? 

Yeah side effects had went by yest so 2day back up 2 2 a day.

Yeah fingers crossed it works 4 us both hun. xxx

Ohh day 26 now thats fab hun heres hopin af doesnt appear 4 another 9/10mnths 4 u hun xxxxx


----------



## GJT

Hi all

Well done Andrea    fingers crossed for you    

Hoping for   for everyone   

Just waiting to see what this month brings.  

   clomid does it's magic

Best wishes,

G


----------



## wanting baby

Well well well, what a   suprise !! guess who showed her ugly face today ?

I am totally gutted, even though we were nto going to start trying with clomid until Jan, as i wanted to lose some more weight, it still hurts liek mad when she arrives         

Maybe next month         

Andrea


----------



## lesleyr

aww sorry af appeared andrea but yeah atleast u said u can carry on wae ur weight loss hun. Atleast u know ur period is comin regulary 2 which is somehing xxx N just keep rememberin hun that jan is only a couple of wks away. This time next month u will b back on the clomid journey or just waitin 2 start it(thats what i keep sayin 2 myself). xxxx


----------



## jewel83

hi can i join your chat? I definately feel like the clomid is making me crazy and could do with the chat to others in the same boat!


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,

Andrea sorry AF turnned.  It is always gutting even if you kid yourself into thinking it is going to be ok if it does turn up.  Sending you lots of    for your clomid in January.

Hi Jewel.  Would be great for you to join us .  I only joined this chat group about 3 weeks ago and it has been absolutely brilliant to chat to people in the same position.  No one understands like the others on here.  Have you started the clomid yet?

I took clomid on days 2-6 this month and am now on cycle da 26  so am just     for a  .


Lots of    to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Soz Andrea it didn't work out this month   But at least January is only around the corner    . Squidgley, fingers crossed for you for a  . I'm only day 19 - took clomid from day 2 - 6. The only thing is, I had to have root canal on Friday and had an xray   totally forgot, but not feeling too positive at the moment. Maybe it's the hormones  

Welcome to the chat Jewel. Let us know how you are getting on    

Best wishes and lots of   to everyone

G


----------



## jewel83

Thanks for the warm welcome squidgely and GJT 

Having a slighty better day today, but this week im starting to feel scared of my own mood swings! One minute i feel on top of the world singing away and all chirpy, within minutes I feel really depressed and dont want to talk to anyone. I hate the feeling of changing continually. Before all this started people used to comment about how not  moody I was. Even hubby used to tell people living with me was easy.... I dont think he would tell anyone that anymore poor guy!!!


----------



## GJT

Hi all 

I know how you feel Jewel! But sometimes I think, is it me or is it the hormones, coz this is only my first cycle!! Can the first lot make me this moody?   I just try to shake myself out of it and remind myself why I am on this journey. And you know, it's probably the added stress of being on this journey that makes me edgy and I don't even realise it!!   

But little things annoy me. My family and friends have been great  though  And this forum is great support, cos you can read other's stories and feel ''well that happens me too'' so I am normal!! 

Hope you're feeling a little better today Andrea  

My fingers are still crossed for you Squidgley   

G xx


----------



## lesleyr

Hey jewel welcome hun xx

Fingers crossed 4 u squidgely hun xxx

Well jan is gettin closer WOOHOO but so hatin metformin. So much infact that i avent takin it 2day its makin me feel that bad. PLUS i had 2 cancel a dentist appointment this mornin as i was scared that id b sick all over the dentist when she gave me a fillin coz my mouth would b open lol. Mind u i wouldnt ave felt 2 sorry 4 her as shes a saddist n loves causin pain!! lol. Im really thinkin that metformin doesnt agree wae me. I mena up til 1 in the afternoon i feel so sick im scared 2 move or even open my mouth!! If it wasnt 4 the fact i wasnt gettin periods id hink i was pregnant xx


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.

well absolutely guttted  as AF arrived today.    I know it was our first cycle of clomid but we were really hoping for a  .    My flow is not bright red today (which is normal)  so am i right in thinking if i take the clomid days 2 - 6 should i wait until it is?.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.  Feeling very sorry for myself which i know is not a good thing but i just can't help it at the moment.

Lots of fairydust to everyone

Squidgley


----------



## HendryHope

Squidgely - so sorry to hear about your BFN. I am on my second cycle of Clomid and I remember feeling very sorry for myself last month when it wasn't a BFP! You're just so excited and you totally expect it to work first time. I was downright depressed last month. But this month I'm much more positive, cos the pressure of 'the first cycle' isn't there anymore. So hopefully next month won't be as stressful for you! Don't feel guilty about feeling down though, you need to give yourself time to feel bad, before you dust yourself off and start again! If I were you, I would hold off taking the Clomid until I had bright red blood, then start timing from then. 

Lots of   and   for next cycle!


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone

Thankyou hendryhope for your reply.  Words can't explain how good it feels to chat to people in the same position who really now what we are all going through.  Family and friends are great  and mean well but just don't understand it like we do.  I am trying to feel   about the next cycle and  gear myself up fpr it.  .

Sending lots of     to everyone and    for the next cyle to work.

Squidgley


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls  

Ah, Squidgley, I'm gutted for you   Hope you're OK! Sending you lots of     and lots of   for all of us! 

Poor you Lesley - that's just the worst feeling, hope you're OK   

I just want to ask a question about starting clomid day 2-6. I thought once AF comes, that day 2 is the second day regardless of flow? My AF is slow to start off, so it always confuses me as to my actual 'first' day, if that makes sense!!   

Chat soon,
G xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

  I have been to Holland and Barret and have picked up some vitamins, can you let me know what else i should be taking   

Pregnacare plus Omega 3
Co Enzyme Q 10
Selenium

Whats else girls,, i need help   i dont mind rattling but wan tto get as much goodness inside me as possible 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## GJT

Hi all 

Andrea - are you taking folic acid? It may be included in the selenium though, so just check. I also take echinacea (extra strength) intermittently, just to keep my immune system strong. I don't want flu this year!! 

G


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

GJT    I have had a look and there is Folic Acid in the pregnacare   

i am on day 4 today so getting ready for this month on Metformin   havent lost any weight this week though   so need to get cracking as much as i can before xmas  

Hoping everyone is well and lots of          and a little   just on the top  

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## lesleyr

squidgely sorry af showed her ugly head hun xxx

GJT - Thanks hun yeah its horried i hate feelin like that. Im actually feelin normal again but me n oh talked n decided that i will start back on metformin 2mrw but just take 1 tab a day 4 a few wks n c how i feel then if i want i will up it then but not til after xmas n new yr. Im just hopin that it doesnt do the same again as i cant handle days like they 1s again

Hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Squidgely

I am so sorry af arrived and you did not get your bfb.  Fingers crossed for you for next month.

My af is due at the beginning of next week and I am sure it will arrive.  I have no pregnancy symptoms and feel like I usually do before af arrives.  when i was pregnant with my daughter i had sore boobs by this time and kept going to the toilet.  so i feel very miserable already and know i will feel even worse next week.

It is so difficult to remain positive.

Mrs Signs


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

I may start pregnacare myself, Andrea as it has everything in it.   I think that I am taking too many tablets, best to have it in one!

Glad you're feeling better Lesley  fingers crossed you'll handle it    

Mrs S, I know what you mean about trying to remain positive. Sending you lots of     
I'm due next week too and feel it will definitely come. Not feeling positive at all. After TTC for 3 years I just expect AF to come and it always does, guaranteed, like clockwork   

But need to stay     and     this clomid will do the trick. Will start my second round, probably next week. But at least me and hubby are off for 2 weeks over chrimbo, so lots of     

Sending lots of  to everyone

Best wishes,
G


----------



## summer104

Hi ladies. i know how your all feeling i got a bfn this month on my second cycle of clomid. i dared to think for a few days that it had worked and it was my month for a bfp. but then af decided to show her face with a vengance. I was so upest and down and cryed most of the day as i felt like it is never going to work for me. Now im on cd4 and started third cycle yesterday. im trying sooooo hard to stay posertive this month. I dont suppose it gets any easier does it im not liking this emotional rollercoster at all. How does everyone else cope with the diisapointment of it not working. wishing you all BFP


----------



## sonpix

Hi Summer,

I'm like you, I started my 3rd cycle of Clomid last week i'm now waiting for OV (this weekend I think). I actually got 2 very faint lines last month, one on a clearblue and one on a sainsburys hpt and I had a day of believing I might just have done it only to start bleeding 2 days later. Devastated doesn't cover it and I'm sure the Clomid adds to the depression. Once I'd had time to process it though and spin it round that a possible chemical pregnancy means I might just be able to do this after all made me feel a little more positive but I think a good cry also helps.

Obviously I'm really nervous now this month thinking if nothing happens it's going to be really crap  but I guess we have to plod onwards and upwards and hope that modern medicine will enable us to be mummies.

Fingers crossed for our 3rd cycles xx


----------



## pinkchimp

Hi girls, mind if I join in?  I've just registered and I feel a bit better knowing that I'm not alone in what I'm going through.  I'm on clomid & injections and have turned from a relaxed patient & nice person to someone who is alternates between being vaguely aggressive to very tearful!  I had my 2nd IUI on 7/12 and have to wait til 19/12 to find out if it's worked.  2 follies at 2.1 & 1.7, so heres hoping one of them comes through    ......  God, it's terrible, isn't it? 

I totally understand about being gutted as DH & I were convinced it would work on our first attempt, but I'm trying to stay cool this time round.  The main thing is to stay positive I think and have faith that it will work one day.      
  
Wishing everyone lots of luck and a positive result v soon!

P
xxx


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.

I've been a bit quite the last few days getting over my  .  Anyway I don't feel sorry for myself anymore and  am ready to start taking my 2nd round of clomid tonight. 

I now take Boots Pregnancy Mums to be Plus.  It has omega 3 and folic acid in (amongst other things).  Boots also have a 3 for 2 on all of there vitamins etc so I stocked up. 

It is really difficult sometimes to stay positive and I think after a   you have to allow yourself time (for me 2 days ish) of being upset/angry etc in order to be able to start again on day 2.  Anyway that's what seemed to work for me this month.

Sending lots of    and      and    for some    for everyone soon.

Squidgley


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Hope everyone is OK   Welcome P, fingers crossed for you     and sending you lots of   for next week.

Squidgely, fingers crossed for next round, I'm just preparing myself for it! I'm sooooo used to Af arriving, not sure if it will ever happen for me   Anyway, no point getting sad, just need to stay    and    for this clomid to do the job! 

Chat soon,
G xx


----------



## lesleyr

welcome pinkchimp this is a great site hun, loads of support plus loads of huge shoulders 2xx

Squidgely - yeah hun u need 2 allow urself the time 2 get ur head round it n prepare infact u need 2 greave, if that makes sense. xx

Hope every1 is well. xx

Well i started back on metformin after 2 days of feelin like me again, i started takin 1 a day n past 2 days ive felt fine infact normal. So im hinkin maybe thurs or fri i will try 2 again n c how i go xxMid jan is gettin so much closer now then thats me on the clomid journey xx


----------



## pinkchimp

Hi girls,  Thanks for the warm welcome!

Lesley,  here's hoping the clomid works wonders for you, maybe it's all you need to get the result you want     

GJT, Thankyou for the babydust & good wishes, I'm really hoping it works!  I'm excited for Sat and find out but dreading it at the same time, if you know what I mean.

Squidgley, I'm sorry to here about AF arriving, I agree with Lesley in you giving yourself a few days to get your head round things & brace yourself for the next round.  Fingers crossed it's gonna work this cycle for you!  My gynae doesn't expect iui or ivf to work for me coz my AMH is 3.9.  Mind you, he didn't expect me to respond to the clomid or gonal-f and both cycles I've produced 2 follies each time, so maybe a wee miracle will happen?  I'm just trying to glean what positivity I can out of this sorry business.  

Squidgely,  I read that a nurse told you that a follie of 1.7 might split into twins, does that mean that a follie of that size is large & do they have a better chance of success or are they better than smaller ones?  I've also been a bit crampy since the iui, and achey in the ovaries.  Does this happen to you?  I don't know if it's a good or bad sign..............

I''ve just watched Elf (I know, how sad!) and burst into tears at the end where everyones singing & Elf saves Xmas.  What's wrong with me 

Sending everyone lots of    and   

p  xxxxx


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Everyone

The hot flushes are back and I have terrible period pains.  You can imagine, my mood is awful.  Nothing is even remotely right!  PMT on clomid is a whole different ball game.

Squidgely I hope like you I can move to a positive frame of mind quickly, as I hate being soooooooooo miserable!  At the moment I really have lost all hope in this business.  The highs and lows are just gruelling.

Sorry for being such a misery.  

Mrs Signs


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,

Well I have got my emotions sorted at the moment and am on cycle day 5 and taking my clomid on days 2-6.  Had a really difficult weekend.  Just really srtuggled to get into the christmas sprit even though we were putting up the tree, decorations, shopping etc.  I am just so so grateful for my 6 year old dd and dh.  Sometimes I think i really don't deserve them.  Anyway enough of me being soppy or it will set me off again.

P -  The folllie I produced measured 18mm which the nurse said was what they classed as a mauture, normal follicle size.  She said even if this happened naturally the egg could divide  into 2 and produce identicle twins.    

I don't get the scans and blood test this month as they only do them the 1st month to check  the clomid has worked as it should. 

 I am thinking of getting a clearblue opk has anyone else found them helpfull or not.  I don't sufffer from pcos  i know this can affect them.   I am     this cycle works and sending lots of      to everyone.

Mrs signs -  I totally agree pms on clomid is totally differant to anything else i have experienced and very emotionaly draining (my emotions have taken me and my dh by suprise. )

Squidgley


----------



## GJT

Hi girls  

Hope everyone is OK    P, Elf is a great movie and a real tear jerker, especially now that I feel a wee bit emotional!! Can't wait for my annual leave to watch some daytime chrimbo movies   

Great you feel normal on the metformin Lesley - and Jan is a few weeks away    Hope you're feeling a little better Squidgely - I used opk last year to figure out my ovulation, I thought I knew when I was ovulating, but was totally wrong until I used them   But to be honest I found it all a bit too mechanical and I was getting stressed that nothing was happening, so I stopped using them   But I'm actually thinking of getting them this month while I am on the clomid as I think it may be a good idea. Just to be sure    My pal was saying that she used them and made sure to have    every second night from day 7! Worked for her, so that's my plan this month   

Lots of    for everyone and looking forward to chrimbo. 3 days until my leave.. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy

G x 

P.S   yesterday and today I had some spotting, very light. My AF is due, but not here yet. So what do I do re: clomid? Confused   It will probably arrive like thunder tomorrow


----------



## GJT

Hi All

AF arrived and not feeling too good   Start back on Clomid tonight, fingers crossed for a   outcome this month..

Sprinkles of   for everyone.

G x


----------



## pinkchimp

Oh GJT, I'm really sorry to hear about AF.    .  I know how you feel, it's a miserable time - it really is.

I suppose at least you can straight back into treatment this month, so you have to be good to yourself.  Sending you lots of     for this month, it will happen for you!!    This time of year allows the perfect excuse for consolidating shopping so you're allowed to treat yourself.  Are you finishing up tomorrow for a fortnight?  

I'm thinking of testing tomorrow morning, and if it's a   then I'm going to have a bottle of wine, well, not til the evening............. 

Isn't the snow amazing?  Everything's white outside and I just love it!!      

Lots of    and     to all!!

p
xxx


----------



## lesleyr

gjt sorry u got a bfn hun but fingers crossed 4 next time hun xxxx

P fingers crossed u get a bfp 2mrw hun so the wine can b put on chill 4 8 more months xxx

Thanks girls, yip jan is only a couple of wks away n i cant wait. But past 1 or 2 ive been avin af pains but nothin(bare in mind ive only had 2 periods in 20 mnths). I started metformin a couple of wks ago so dont know if its a side effect from that. But its been right af pain plus right in my ovary ever plus sharp pains in my ovaries n back.

Hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## pinkchimp

Hi ladies,

Well, that's this cycle blown out the water for me,again.  , so will be waiting for AF to arrive this weekend.  DH just phoned me to asked if I'd tested and I hated having to tel him that yet again my body can't seem to do what comes so easily to others.  I feel such failure.  I'm sorry, I'm moaning and feeling sorry for myself again, I don't want to bring you girls down.  I'm going to have a wee cry in the shower now,    then I need to scrape another half ton of ice off the car even though DH did it for me at 5am.  Maybe I'll feel better enough by then to face everyone at work.  We're having the new cycle off coz the clinic will be closed when my IUI would be due, so no crazy clomid for another 4 weeks for me!!

Oh well, at least it's friday.  Have a good weekend to all and sending evervyone lots of     and  .

p
xxxx


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls  

Thanks P and Lesley for your support    Feeling fine now! To be honest I knew it was on it's way, but there's a part of you that just keeps thinking 'what if it doesn't come', that would just be fab. Sorry to hear about your   P. Sending you lots of    Hope you had that bottle of wine. I had a few glasses and it was just what I needed!   And I'll have a few tonight too, Love Actually is on at 9pm  

Went shopping today and looking forward to chrimbo. And yes - off for 2 weeks thank God. Need time off   

How's that pain Lesley - any better?

Chat soon and sending lots of    to everyone.

G x


----------



## lesleyr

pinkchimp so sorry hun, fingers crossed 4 next time xxxxx


Gjt still the same hun but 2 b honest im just tryin 2 ignore it. I dont hink it is af pain so who knows what it is. Got docs in a month time so well talk then. Im hopin its good pains, meanin my body is gettin a kick up the backside but who knows lol. Glad ur feelin better tho. xxxx


----------



## espoir09

Hi

I was just wondering whether anyone had given up alcohol whilst they were on Clomid?  The doctor never mentioned it and there's nothing in the leaflet that came with the Clomid?

I googled and the few articles I found suggested that it would be better not to drink, so I've not had a drink since 12 November (far too long).  I've also given up coffee (my two greatest vices) as I've read that this is bad for fertility too.


I'm on cd 9 of my 2nd cycle and the side effects have been gruesome this last week. 

I guess I'm looking for a bit of an opinion poll here and all suggestions / advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya hun

They do advise to give up the drink etc when trying for a baby, but I have found that it effects you more when you are taking clomid  

I hope that helps


----------



## espoir09

Well given that I'm more than a little   at the moment, its probably better for me to continue to avoid it then.

I keep feeling really dizzy and lightheaded, sicky and to be quite honest just weird.  Goodness only knows what I'd be like with a drink or two inside me!  

Thanks for that Shelle.


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo that sounds sooo much like I was


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear about your BFNs.  I got one too!  Back on the clomid now - so fingers crossed for me and all of you.  

The hot flushes have yet to arrive, which is great - although this month i feel very off kilter! 

Lots of baby dust to you all.

Mrs Signs


----------



## espoir09

Does it make anyone really forgetful?

I managed to lose the back door keys last night in the 3 steps between the back gate and the back door.  DH was out on the lash and I had no money, no phone, no keys, nothing

I ended up knocking on my neighbours' door, a wet whimpering mess asking to borrow a torch to search for them!

After about an hour I finally found them in a snow drift where I appear to have dropped them.  Absolutely no memory of it.

I then managed to walk out of the house and get in the car this morning without a coat or handbag - I'd left them both in the porch.

Does this happen to everyone or do I need to go and see the doc?


----------



## summer104

Hi ladies
i need a bit of advice please. im on my 3rd round of clomid 50mg and have day21 prog blood tests taken. The problem i have this month is day21 falls on monday 28th which is a bank holiday and the hospital is closed. so what should i do. not bother with the blood test this month or go on the tuesday. im so confused i need help.
Any advice would be soooo greatfull.


----------



## espoir09

My blood test fell on a Saturday and I was told by the doctor to go on the Monday as soon as possible after.


----------



## summer104

espoir09
Thanks for the sdvice i will go on the tuesday then i think cheers.


----------



## Shellebell

summer
It will be fine, but just make sure that whoever takes the bloods makes sure that they not what day you are on. I used to have bloods on 21 and 28 as have odd cycles and they always noted what day I was on to make allowances on levels 
espoir
I have always had forgetful times as I have an underactive thyroid, but found clomid made me a bit   than usual


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Hope everyone is OK     Sorry to hear about your BFN Mrs S, fingers crossed for all of us this month    

espoir, have to agree with you  I actually feel a bit 'cluttsie' and forgetful when taking Clomid. I get that pre AF anyway 

Best wishes,

G xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Everyone

Well i do hop ethat you all had a lovely Christmas. Mine was ook, just a bit of a reminder that another year has gone by with conceiving a baby   I  have been taking Metformin to help with being over weight and i am pleased to say that i have  manged to lose 11lbs in total i have only put on  couple of lbs over Christmas which i am very plesed with.

I was due to start Clomid in Jan as i have 4 months supply but i would liek to try and lose a bit more weight before then so may put it of until Fer of March.

Hoping that you are all keeping well

Hope to speak to you all in the new year

Happy New year everyone , lets hope that 2010 brings us some  

Love 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## lesleyr

hey all

Just wana say happy new yr 2 every1 when comes.

Heres 2 loads more bfps/babies in the comin year.

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Happy new year all.

Wonder if anyone could give me a little advice.

I have never taken clomid before. Am wondering what you would advise a 44 year old ? I am having a natural cycle ivf at serum. I did have 3 embies feb 09 with low does gonal f. 

Do you think clomid may help me. im thinking if all else fails it may be an idea??

thank you  
angels


----------



## mimimoustache

hi ya i've been lurking in the wings reading posts for  few months now but this is my first post.  

i have been ttc since my honeymoon august 08. i hadnt had a period in 2 years. diagnosed with pcos early 2009 and had lap and dye and ovarian drilling in oct. also began clomid in nov. both times not got preggers, however the op has obviously had some effect as i have had 2 natural periods since, have produced follicles and have ovulated too. 

so, am starting round 3 of clomid tomorrow. fingers crossed this time it will work. are you about to start round 3 too? mimi xx


----------



## joandholly

jewel83 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just started my 2nd cycle of clomid after ttc for over a year after being diagnosed with PCOS. I wondered if anyone out there is at the same stage as me and would like to share stories and support each other. This website has helped me loads so far but im still looking for that person with the same story as me!
> 
> fishyfingers x x


Hiya,

I am just at the end of my 2nd cycle of clomid (Af arrived today) so will be starting my third round in a few days -and have been ttc for 2 years now, I am on 50mg of clomid as I dont ovulate by myself. Not identical stories but wanted to say Hi and offer my support

Jo xx


----------



## mimimoustache

snap! sound like we are all very similar. af arrived today too for me so will begin round 3 of clomid tomorrow (days 2-6) so to ovulate as i also do not ovulate by myself. good luck ladies. fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Mimi and Jo

just in case you were wondering what was going on I have mergered your topic into the main chatter thread  


Happy New Year girls
 for lots of 2010


----------



## boola

Hi Mimi and Jo

I haven't been on this thread for a while but only just started clomid again.  

I took 100mg in Dec 09 which was BFN and then 50mg this month.  I'm on cd15 today so me and DH have been for pat two days and for the next.  I tend to ovulate a couple of days late on clomid so I'll be busyfor a few days yet  

Just wanted to say good luck to you both and keep  

Boola x


----------



## dianne1985

good Luck to everyone on their 3rd round of clomid - fingers crossed it works for u this time!!! it did for me  xxx


----------



## espoir09

Congratulations Dianne - they said third time lucky don't they?

Fingers crossed for the rest of us


----------



## lesleyr

just wana say good luck 2 those just startin their 3rd month aswell. xx

Im due 2 start clomid this month, well once i get af after provera so could b feb infact it prob will b. So fingers crossed 4 1st timers like myself aswell.

Dianne hope ur keepin well xxx

Hope every 1 else is ok xx


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Hope everyone had a fab Christmas and a wonderful New Year   Good luck to us all for the next round of clomid    Finished my second lot, day 20 today but not feeling the positive vibes for a  

Back to work today which was hard after 2 weeks off   but good to catch up with my work pals. 

Have to say that this clomid is tough. My moods are all over the place   but feeling OK today. Went to the gym for an hour and feel refreshed   New Years resolution is healthy eating, zero alcohol (kept it under 10 units anyway) and gym 3 times a week. Sounds like a great plan - just hope I stick to it    

Well, sending lots and lots of    to everyone.

Best wishes,

G xx


----------



## mimimoustache

hey thanks for the messages. so glad i have found this website. such lovely posts to read and lots of stories to keep you positive.

good luck this month ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

well got appointment 4 docs 2day its on the 20th so if all goes well i will start provera on 1st of feb then on2 clomid. So roll on 1st of feb, new month, new start, new journey, n hopefully lots of smiles xxxx


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Fingers crossed for us all this year!! Hopefully there wil be lots of  

Does it feel better to have a plan in place Lesley - Sending you lots of     and    

Sprinkles of    to everyone.

G


----------



## HendryHope

Just wondering if anyone has used acupuncture alongside Clomid, and what the success of this may have been? Is there a specific time of the cycle when it is best to get acupuncture? I'm thinking of having it, but haven't ever had anything like that before and just wondered about everyone else's experiences.


----------



## Shellebell

hiya hun
here is a link to the complimentary therapy boards which will give you some more info.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

they say that it works well with any kind of IF treatments, all I would say is that you def need to find someone that knows about IF problems and treatments


----------



## espoir09

I am going to start acupuntcure on Fri 29 Jan (as this was the earliest appointment I could get).  My lady seems to be totally up to speed with the whole IF thing and has even sent me 2 x 10 page long questionnaires asking me lots of IF related Qs so that she can assess what I need.

I will let you know how i get on!


----------



## RoueyT

Hi girls new to this site and i'm on day 7 of this months cycle i'm on 100mg of clomid, metformin also....i've a scan on tuesday if not snowed in!!! 
sucha positive site, keep it up girls xxxx


----------



## summer104

Hi all
why does this never get any easier i have just finished my 3rd cycle of clomid and af arrived on monday. i dont think i can actually cope with the disapointment anymore. I feel like such a let down to my dp that i cant give him what we both want more than anything in the world. every month i think oh maybe this month it will be our turn and think about it 24hrs a day. im sorry to be so moody i know there are loads of you in the same boat as me. How do you all deal with it. i started my 4th cycle yesterday so another month of ups and downs for me all i can do is hope and pray it works but im not holding much hope. sorry to sound so misrable.
Wishing you all loads of BFP XXXXXXX


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Summer

Just wanted to say hang in there. I remember how hard the disappointment is but I conceived on my 4th cycle of clomid! It can happen. Wishing you all the best.

SS


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Hiya I know how ur feeling I never thought I would be blessed with children it took me 5 years. I concieved on my 5th cycle so just keep positive and I'm sure it will happen. I've got everythin crossed for you.

Take care xxxxxx


----------



## sonpix

Just wondering if anyone knows of Clomid working after 5 attempts? I'm on 50mg as it's defo working but I just can't get sperm to meet egg. The end of each month is doom and gloom and I beginning to really dread it. 
I won't get scans or anything yet and can have up to 9 months before they start any investigations. SHould I perhaps push for further research into my non existent BFP before my next prescription comes through for months 6-9?

x


----------



## espoir09

Hey Sonpix

I think we're in a similar situation.  All the tests say that everything is working normally for both DH and I but we've had 37 months of nothing now.  The closest we have got in all that time is AF being 3 days late once.

I tried to speak to the GP about it - if I'm ovulating I can't believe we haven't fertilised one egg in all that time, especially after 2 months of Clomid as well so I wondered whether my immune system could be killing the sperm / embryo or whether there was a problem with implantation.

Her response was um its all so small at that point, I don't see how we can ever know.

However, I've read other posts on here which suggest that you can get some immune testing done and someone else did an experiment on his wife with progesterone supplements and they now have 2 teenage sons.

I'm making a list of questions to take back to the consultant when the 3rd round of Clomid fails as it surely will


----------



## HendryHope

Thanks for the responses re: acupuncture. I've found a place near me which specialises in fertility acupuncture, so think I'm going to give it a shot. Nothing ventured, nothing gained! Will probably wait to see if I get a BFP this month though, and try next month if not.

I'm currently on my third round of clomid and reading all the posts about third time lucky has given my PMA a boost!!! AF is due a week today! Strange thing happened this month though, last sunday I was woken up at 3am with such a sore stomach. Like really bad period pains, but much worse! I am dead to the world when I sleep, so if it woke me up, it was serious! Kept me awake for about 45 mins, then I must have fallen back asleep, cos I was fine when I woke up in the morning. Phoned my clinic and the sister said it was Mittelsmerz (not sure if that's how you spell it!) which is ovulation pain. In hindsight, I had the same thing at the same time last month, but I had thought my belt was just too tight that day!   Apparently some women experience this pain normally, but I've never had it before. And of course, us girls on clomid are potentially releasing more than one egg a month, which is bound to hurt our poor wee chemically abused ovaries somewhat!!! Glad I now know what it is, and pleased it gives me another little indication that things are working as they should, as well as a physical indication of when is the right time for BMS, instead of just trying to guesstimate!!!

Anyone else experienced ths on clomid?


----------



## espoir09

Glad the PMA is working for you.

I started round 3 of Clomid today and I have to say that all the PMA which I started the new year with has evaporated.

I feel like a completely useless pathetic lump, and a total waste of space.  In addition to which I arrived at work to find a birth announcement followed by a "13 week pg announcement" at lunchtime.

Worst of all, if I had managed my BFP this month, the baby would have been due on my grandma's birthday.  It felt like it was really going to come together this month and I feel utterly deflated.

Still I suppose that's better than being catatonic for 3 days as I was last month.

After all the BMS though, I've come to the conclusion that whatever is wrong with me, Clomid is not going to be the answer.  Sorry, as you may have noticed I'm on a downer day


----------



## HendryHope

Don't apologise for feeling down. This is the only place where you don't need to do that! I totally feel your pain, although I'm feeling quite positive now, I know how you're feeling, and it's awful and it feels as though it will never end. That's the worst part of this whole journey, is never knowing when your current period of despair will end. It's crippling. It makes you feel as though you can't function as a normal human being - going to work, holding conversations, feel happy for others. Re: your earlier post about not believing that you haven't fertilised one egg in the entire time you've been trying, I totally understand that. We've been trying since we married in 2003 and haven't had so much as a false hope! Makes it seem like such a pointless exercise doesn't it? In my low moments I really question what is wrong with me, and what I did wrong in a past life, or even this life to make me deserve this. It feels like a punishment for something. It's so much harder when potential due dates coincide with other people's birthdays and stuff too. You begin to convince yourself that your baby was waiting for this time to arrive because it would mean so much more, so it hurts so much more when it doesn't happen. But you've just started this clomid cycle, which is a horrible time, cos you're still getting over the hurt of the previous BFN, meanwhile pumping yourself full of hormones. Don't be so hard on yourself for being sad. The best present I gave myself for Christmas is the right to be sad this year. The guilt for feeling sad and feeling like you're missing out on your life is almost as bad as being sad itself, so you're as well to accept it will happen and let yourself have a cry and a moan and get it all out!


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.  Well AF arrived last week so i am now on round 3 of 50 mg clomid.  Feeling pretty fed up at the moment.  I have been given 4 rounds of clomid and them back to the consultant in March if it doesn't work.  Not sure what the next step will be.  

sending lots of     to everyone and    for some   soon.  In the mean time lots of   for me.

Squidgley


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Hope everyone is OK   

Sorry to hear AFs have arrived. I'm day 26 today and feel mine is going to thunder through the door   So like you, Squidgely I'll no doubt be starting my third round too  Feeling lost and fed up at the mo. This has been going on tooo long now and I'm finding it all a little frustrating. I try my best to stay positive and strong, but sometimes it just hits you  

Hendryhope - I get strong ovulation pains too - so at least it indicates when BMS is required!! I always get slight pain when ovulating, even before starting Clomid, but find that since I am taking Clomid the pain is more intense. 

My hubby has a repeat SA on Thursday and I have day 2-3 FSH levels this week too. Once they are all sorted and results in we will be called for a consultation with the clinic to sort out a plan. Wonder if we will start with IUI or go straight to IVF  

Fingers crossed for the last 2 cycles of Clomid. 

Sending everyone lots of    and hope you are all feeling OK

Best wishes,
GJ


----------



## MrsMaguire

Wishing everyone lots of luck on their cycles. 

After the pain I had over the weekend, if this cycle doesn't work I don't think we'll be trying again especially as just had an op to remove the endo so to do something that could reverse all the work thats been done...


----------



## jclewis80

Hi there, I haven't posted for a while but have been lurking!

Just wanted to say don't give up hope - I got my  on my fourth round of Clomid, I am now 14 weeks pregnant after ttc for over 2 years naturally. I expected Clomid to work straight away and got very upset when it didn't first time.

I gave up drinking completely after my third round failed and I also started taking Boots Advanced Mum to be tablets, this was the month I finally conceived and I am convinced those are the reasons why.

I also invested in a Clearblue Digital Fertility Monitor which I found really useful as it showed me exactly which days I was ovulating on and even that on my second and third month I didn't ovulate at all. 

Good luck to you all and sending you lots of baby dust - hang in there it will happen for us all at some point xx


----------



## penguin8336

Hi everyone, it's my first post on this thread, not been a member long.  Been TTC with my DH for 2yrs now but no AF at all since I stopped the pill.  Then tx delayed as they found a bad cyst and operated to remove it.  Took my ovary too in the end, with a promise it'd make no difference to TTC - not convinced I believe them! Then had to loose weight before allowed tx, so many hoops i feel like a performing dog! Finally given drug tx (I have a daughter from my previous marriage who's 12 so not allowed ivf etc unless we go private and we just aren't that rich - looking into egg sharing tho).  Took pills to bring on AF after new year but so far nothing but pain and discharge.  Do the pills for AF always work? I didn't write down what they were and can't remember - think they began with an N?! How long do i wait before contacting the clinic again? Got 3 months of Clomid but can't take til AF.  
Feel down as have waited so long for tx but now i've go the pills nothing's happening! so frustrating.  full of questions too -when AF comes does it matter if i use pad or tampons? What will clomid make me feel like? Will it work? - seems like some BFN for lots of you, but i'm hoping all the BFP are there too!
I feel like i'm in limbo having waited and worked for this for so long!
Anyway, i thought i'd post as you all seem like such a supportive group.  hoping you'll make me welcome.  I'm getting tx at BCRM in burton on trent.  i saw mention of a thread for it but i can't find it.  Anyone know where it is??
Finally, thanks all for sharing your stories and hopes etc.  So nice to be able to talk about it and know we're not alone.  Good luck to you all, wishing you lots of babydust and BFP!
Tam xx


----------



## lesleyr

yeah GJT hun the plan is fallin in2 place which im loving, hope ur ok xxx


Hey PENGUIN n welcome hun xx tablets 2 bring on AF can take a couple of days 2 a month just dependin on ur body so dont panic. Im due 2 start provera on 1st of feb 2 bring on af b4 i can start clomid. Ive had 2 periods in 2 yrs n got pcos so different 2 urself. Unfortuantly its all just a waitin game. regards 2 what 2 use when af arrives 2 b honest i dont hink it would make a difference. Clomid has many side effects aswell u may get none of them or some or all. Some r sweats, mood swings, weight gain, etc. Best time 2 take them is just b4 u go 2 bed that way u sleep through alot of them. xxx

Hope every1 is ok 

lesley xx


----------



## penguin8336

Oh great, thanks - it's good to have some answers! Didn't even think of the questions while I was at the clinic.  Thanks for the welcome too and best wishes with your next cycle.
Penguin xx


----------



## HendryHope

Hi Penguin - sorry to hear that the pills haven't worked yet. I can't offer any advice, but sending lots of   that it works for you soon and you can start treatment. Everything just takes soooo looooong doesn't it? Fingers crossed for you buddy! Welcome to FF, I haven't been a member for long, but have found it invaluable. No one else understands unless they are going through it too. 

Not sure about what to use for AF, it's something I've always considered myself, wondering if by using tampons I'm upsetting my cervix or something! My period is usually too heavy for the first day or two to use just pads though, but I try to manage with just pads as soon as I can. Just my paranoia, because I guess that if it was anti-pregnancy to use tampons, I would have heard about it by now, surely my clinic would have said something? So I try not to stress about it! However, if anyone knows any differently, please tell me!


----------



## penguin8336

Glad to hear it's not just me doing crazy stressing over strange things like that! I also think if there was any risk I'd have heard it too, but that said I only read earlier that taking starflower oil is not advised after ovulation.  At this point i just feel like i'll never ovulate - haven't since i came off the pill and started looking 2yrs ago, and prob not for much longer while never giving it a thought! 
I am getting lots of pain tho and changes to cm (tmi) so i am hopeful that something is happening.  it'll be 2 weeks since starting the pills on sunday.  was so full of pma i was sure i'd get af about 10 mins after the first pill.  not sure where i left my pma but i sure can't find it today!
Anyway, thanks for the answers.  lots of     and     and        so everyone gets their 
it's reading all the positive stories that's keeping me sane at the min - esp knowing this is just the start of the rollercoaster and it's all going to get so much worse before it gets better.  
tam xx


----------



## espoir09

I was so convinced that Clomid was going to be our miracle drug that I was so excited and positive about starting it.  Even the side effects didn't bother me too much.

Then when AF arrived 4 days early, to say I was heartborken, devastated etc would be an understatement.

I was practically catatonic for 3 days - I never moved off the sofa and had the worst cold / flu like symptoms ever.

It was only finding FF that helped pick me back up and carry on.

So here's to 2010 and lots of PMA for all of us


----------



## GJT

Hi everyone  

Welcome to FF penguin    Glad you're OK Lesley. Sorry to hear that AF arrived espoir   Mine came too    Day 1 today, so due for FSH tomorrow am. DH has a repeat SA as well. So fingers crossed. Really bad pains this month with AF   

Congrads on your BFP JClewis - I have given up alcohol, (although only had a low intake) not had a drop since New Years and trying to stay healthy   It's going well so far apart from the usual craving for chocolate with AF!!

So rolling onto my third round of the lovely Clomid!   Just trying to keep positive    and   it works for all of us!

Sending lots of    to everyone

Best wishes,

GJ


----------



## espoir09

Am very excited today, which is helping muchly with the PMA.

DH opened his bday presents this morning - his big present is a surprise trip to Prague on Sunday - he didn't even know he was going away.

He's really excited too and we had such a lovely morning while he opened his pressies.

I'm not thinking about BMS or getting PG for once (thank god!), I'm just really excited about having a lovely fun few days away with the man of my dreams.

Hmmm, maybe this is Clomid induced excitement?  I haven't felt this good in months.  Hurray


----------



## penguin8336

Well another day, another faiure.  Nothing to report at all except a growing sense of disappointment and misery.  Even feel down for feeling down so early in our tx journey.  If I'm so miserable just from norethisterone, how on earth will I cope with clomid and ivf?? Deep misery.


----------



## HendryHope

Espoir - so glad you are feeling so positive and excited again! Hope you have a great time away with your man! It's lovely to hear you a bit chirpier!

Penguin -  You will cope with the treatment. I don't know how we do it, but somehow we get through it. It's okay to be scared though, I'm downright terrified of IVF, but I know that when and if the time comes, I'll find the strength from somewhere. It'll all be okay in the end, so if it's not okay, it's not the end. Try not to think so far in the future, tx-wise. Just concentrate on the here and now, otherwise it feels too massive to cope with. Baby steps...   I really hope that something happens for you soon, so you can get some progress. In the meantime, chocolate and cuddles help!


----------



## penguin8336

Thanks for the positive thoughts! I wake up every day positive but it fades by evening - spent 2 yrs waiting to get this far and in my head i'd built it up to the answer to everything.  i know that's my fault and you're right - baby steps is the answer.  another day, another chance - pma recharging as we speak ready to try again tomorrow!
 and   to all in the hope of some   to start the new year!


----------



## espoir09

Well that's it.  I've taken the final tablet of my final cycle of Clomid.


----------



## RoueyT

Good luck espoir, you should start a treatment diary, i read a few and found it helpful that other women are feeling, experiencing similiar emotions feelings to my own, i've started one and each day write a few sentances  x


----------



## penguin8336

Best of luck Espoir! Fingers (and legs) crossed.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Sending lots of positive vibes Espoir     

I'm pretty sure this cycle hasn't worked, usually by CD21 I'm getting AF signs if she's due on CD28, I had kidney pain on Weds night and more problems today which is a nightmare. Has anyone stopped using clomid due to the side effects and had other treatment instead. Before we knew that everything was clear to use clomid we were planning on travelling abroad for treatment... not really sure what to do next. 

Sending positive vibes to everyone else.


----------



## GJT

Hi All,

Fingers crossed for you espoir    sending lots of   

Hope you're OK Pengin - don't worry, things have a way of working themselves out. Sending you lots of    Going through the same myself   Trying to keep    

Hi Mandy - Like you, I know when Clomid hasn't worked as I get signs of AF a week before it comes. Can pin it down exactly!! Fingers crossed for you    and sending you lots of   I did seriously think of holding off on Clomid this month just because I was feeling so blue, bloated and full of cramps   But then I thought, it's only four cycles, I should be able to handle this - just   it works. On my third round, one more after that and then it's out of my hands!

Sending lots of    to everyone.

GJ


----------



## RoueyT

hiya girls, its cd 15for me today and i'm shattered not normal tired but couldnt get out of bed tired...got up but within a hour i was all curled up on my bed fast asleep! maybe its because ive swapped to decaf coffee, anyone else had mid cycle days like this??, think it could be my body playing tricks as this is the feeling i get in early pg, but thats impossible for day 15 so very confused, my 3 - 10 shift should be fun tonight not!!!.Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## espoir09

I've been like that this week.

Slept terribly on Monday (cd2 and 1st Clomid tablet) - woke up an hour after going to bed with hot sweats and then couldn't get back to sleep.  I ended up going downstairs and watching TV til 3.30!

I've been dog tired all week and today has ben worst of all.  Could quite happily have never moved out of bed!

At least I won't have any more Clomid to contend with after this month!


----------



## lesleyr

well not a happy bunny. Was all chuffed n countin down days till 1st of feb 2 start provera 2 get period then clomid but nope woke up this mornin 2 af!!. Typical ive had 3 periods in 2 yrs in 2wks b4 i start she rears her ugly head!! So now 1st of feb is out the window!! N im now gona ave 2 wait n c if she appears this time next month THEN if she doesnt i start provera so looks like end of feb beg of march now b4 clomid. SO NOT AMUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope every1 else is ok xx


----------



## RoueyT

Espoir, i felt so drained until about 2.30,didnt get out of my Pj's till2!! so not like me this site is so good as your around people feeling the same! So this is your final clomid hurdle ..    xx
Lesleyr- Its always the way isnt it!! which is of no comfort to you could always look on it as a natural clear out before clomid works its magic!!, best of luck hope the Af keeps her appearance up next month so you can start! XX


----------



## HendryHope

Well after all my PMA it didn't do the slightest bit of difference, cos AF arrived on Saturday! Gutted!   It wasn't due until Monday, so didn't even get to test (I'm not that bothered though, cos I hate testing. I prefer blind hope!). Guess it wasn't third time lucky for me after all! Not feeling as down as I have previous months though, feel quite numb actually. I'm so fed up of feeling sad and upset all the time. Took my first pill of fourth cycle today, so here we go again! Hope some of you girls get a BFP this month, sending   your way!


----------



## penguin8336

Hi all,
Thanks for the positive thoughts - like everyone else, I'll take everything I can get and need the help right now.   
Sorry to hear of all your AF probs guys, not just me struggling.  I'm now full of cold too and feeling bloddy miserable.   
Anyway, going to phone the clinic first thing and ask for some more help.  Went to the gym today for the first time in quite a while - spent alot of time on the power plate trying to dislodge my womb lining, but so far it doesnt seem to have worked.  Surprised i haven't dislodged a kidney or two I had it turned up so high! So more pills for me i guess - not sure what the next step is after norethisterone hasn't worked but there's prob something else we can try.     working hard on pma.  
my dh's solution is 'stop thinking about it so much' - if only it was that easy! 
Anyway, good luck and positive thoughts to everyone!
I'll let you know what the clinc say.
Penguin xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Wishing you all lots of luck for your cycles    

Hendryhope - really sorry AF arrived early   

Penguin - I'm sorry the tablets haven't worked, I wish there was something I could suggest that would help. Keep up that PMA and send some over here please  

Lesley - what a nightmare, do you have any clomid you can use for this cycle?

Espoir and Rouey - hope you're not as tired, at least its the weekend and you can get lots of rest. 

GJT - they do say third time lucky  its really odd because I've got signs AF is just round the corner but at the same time I've got other weird symptoms that aren't that normal. Hope this is our month


----------



## RoueyT

We've all got each other 
, january starting out with Af's, but lets hope that some of your strange symptoms turn out to be our first  , big hugs girls!!!.off to work now yuk yuk yuk!!!!! love the NHS lol!


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Hope everyone is OK   Sorry to hear your AF arrived Hendryhope. Lesley, it's just sods law, hope you're OK sending you lots of    

Fingers crossed Mandy - just hope something positive comes for us this month   

Like you Rouey and Espoir, felt exhausted this week, just really lethargic and not interested in anything. Feel a little better today though thank God. Having hot flushes as well. Also just to ask - anyone feeling more worried and panicy while on Clomid? 

Well, sending lots of    to everyone

Best wishes,

GJ


----------



## RoueyT

RoueyT said:


> We've all got each other
> , january starting out with Af's, but lets hope that some of your strange symptoms turn out to be our first , big hugs girls!!!.off to work now yuk yuk yuk!!!!! love the NHS lol!
> 
> well i'm home now...had some hot flushes(GJT there horrible arent they) this ev and i think(TMI to follow) my CM is more EW!!! am i OV?? i'm day 16 so would fit in with longer cycle......   !!!!
> xx


----------



## penguin8336

Hi All,
Well I called the clinic and told them the norethisterone hadn't worked as it has been more than the 2 weeks they said.  The nurse just told me to keep waiting - that it would eventually work but some ladies take a little longer.  She said wait another week then if there's still nothing I need to go in for a scan to see what's happening.
So just more waiting for me now.  She did say she was a witch and in her experience women tended to get AF shortly after calling to say they hadn't, but that was at ten this morning and it's now nearly four so I'm not hugely impressed with her witch powers!  
In the meantime I'm now full of cold and have had the day off to feel sorry for myself.  So feeling pretty fed up and snotty.  I did do the poppet spell, so we'll see if that works.  I should be brimming over with positivity as I was doing visualisations last night, spells today and the nurse is a witch too! Surely something has got to work - I'm not even trying to get preggers at the min, just have a period.

Anyway, enough about me - how's everyone else today??  
Penguin xx


----------



## penguin8336

Sorry - forgot to ask...
Is there a way to somehow attached the threads I read and reply on so that i can find them easily? I have seen other people say 'bookmarking' but don't know how to do that.  Any ideas??


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Hope everyone is ok and sane as can be.    

A bit of a moan from me, did an early test last night and got 2 lines really quick, I think this then turned out to be a faulty test or something as the 4 I've done today have all been   with the first response and the other early ones I have picking up 10 miu you would have thought that by now it would register. Tomorrow is CD26 so I would definitely expect to see a line or something on the early ones by now, otherwise there's no way I'd get a  on Thursday.    

Live and learn I guess! 

We've told MIL about the tx tonight, she was really excited... I think I was over confident that it would work first time with it being such a high dose and the fact I was in so much pain from ovulating.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Penguin - on the top right you can click to see 'Show replies to your posts' thats what I click on everytime I come online and it shows all new messages. I hope thats what people mean when they say that... 

Rouey - when I called NHS direct about ov pains they asked if my CM was EW, it kind of threw me a bit as I'd not really checked but it was and has been ever since. 

GJT - I think clomid def messes around with your hormones which then impacts your emotions. I'm usually quite level headed but I've been a bit of a monster recently. I think its pretty common to be mood and feel panicky etc. I hope its not too bad for you   

Do we have anyone else testing this week?


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Hope everyone is feeling OK. Feel much better today, thank God  

Sorry to hear about your BFN Mandy. Sending you lots of    

Fingers crossed for you Penguin   

RoueyT - the hot flushes are awful. They woke me up last night   I was boiling!! Yeah Mandy, defo does mess with your emotions. Lately I sometimes feel that I worry more than normal, over silly things - but DH is great 

Anyway, will see what this month brings.

Sending everyone lots of   

GJ


----------



## RoueyT

evening girls!
mandy dont know what to say but hold out till thursday or after you hae a late implanter  

Gjt glad your feeling better, it certainly is a rollercoaster ride isnt it!!

Penguin lets hope Af gets her **** into gear hey!....

well for me today has been ok, had another bout of feeling wiped out...very odd and after lots of knicker checking(sorry if to much info) my Cm has def changed!!  lets hope its a signal!!!! what with that and hot flushes i' either OV or starting the menopause lol

dont think there are any other testers this mandy, i'm starting my 2 ww from today...but i bet in 10 days i'll be testing!!!! xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Rouey - I'd def recommend against testing early   I'll be there waiting    

GJT - i'm glad that DH is being supportive over everything. I've not really had that many hot flushes but having a big one now... had quite a few over the last few days, DH knows somethings wrong when I turn the heating down!


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,

kinda nice to know I'm not the only one having hot flushes.  I too have been turning down the heating even in the freezing cold.  Not too bad as side effects go though as it is the only one I have.  Apart from being extremely forgetful but hard to know if that is because of the clomid as i am anyway.

sending lots of    and   for some   soon.

Squidgley


----------



## bingbong

hi everyone,

Sorry to barge in but have a quick question. I'm starting clomid today, I need to take 100mg and was going to take two 50mg tablets before bed but should I be taking them apart or is that ok? Bit late to think about it really!

Good luck to you all,

Bingbong x


----------



## RoueyT

Bing bong as long as you take them together at the same time each day i think you'll be fine i took mine first thing and was lucky not to have any side effects.but i know some of the girls are taking them at night to sleep through any side effects good luck xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

I took mine together in the evening as I'm awful at remembering things like that, we had to set an alarm to remind us 

Hope everyone is ok. 

CD26 and still a  so guessing this really hasn't worked as it really should be showing on an early test now  Will know sooner or later as AF will def arrive on Thursday like clockwork. 

We need some  over here  Wishing everyone else lots of luck.


----------



## penguin8336

Hi All  

Sorry Mandy that you are still not getting your   - don't give up hope, until AF gets here on Thurs there's still a chance, keep everything crossed  

Bingbong, thanks for asking that question - if AF ever arrives   then I also need to know as my dose is the same.  Good luck with your clomid.  

As for everyone else, your talk of side effects certainly helps me and Bingbong know what to expect! Sending positive thoughts and good energy to you all - as much as I can while laid up with flu!    all round would be good so everyone needs to have lots of 

Best wishes,
Penguin xx


----------



## bingbong

Mandy and Rouey thank you so much   

Mandy I'm pleased you said about the alarm because I'm paranoid that I'll forget! Not sure how because it's about all I manage to think about at the moment  

Penguin I really hope that af shows up for you soon   and you are right, I have read about clomid here and it's been so useful to learn more about it and side effects etc so thanks everyone.

Hope that lots of BFPs arrive on this thread soon  

Bingbong x


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Bingbong - I think it's best to take the 100mg in one go, at a time that suits you. I leave mine by my bed and take it before I go to bed   otherwise I totally forget  

Fingers crossed for you Mandy for a   It's a hard wait. 

Penguin - hope you're feeling better and your AF arrives soon so you can get the ball rolling   

Soz to moan about the side effects   - don't want to put anyone off!! Just hoping something positive comes for us    

Sending lots of    to everyone.

Best wishes,

GJ


----------



## boola

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say hello to you all. I haven't been on this thread for a while. 

I'm on cd 11.  I took 100mg clomid this month and not feeling too bad. After reading your posts, I've just realised why I can't control my body's central heating system.  Hot flushes.... 

Stay positive girls.  I am proof it does work, it's my womb that needs to get with the programme!!! 

Happy ovulating  
Boola x


----------



## lesleyr

hey all yeah i wasnt amused when it appeared. I mean i was due 2 start provera 1st of feb 2 bring on af so i could start clomid but nope grrr. MANDY nope i dont ave any clomid yet hun, im due 2 go 2 my doctors 2mrw 2 actually get my provera n clomid,sods law eh. Concerning ur test date who knows hun u could b pregnant u might ave ovulated later or it could just b side effects from clomid as it can effect u big tie hun. Heres hopin u get a bfp soon hun xxx

Yeah GJT i wasnt impressed hun,i mean im so close 2 get the ball rollin n startin it all when she decided 2 rear her ugly head i wasnt best pleased espec as she has only appeared 3 times in 2 yrs u know. Oh well nothin i can do now except go 2 docs 2mrw n get tabs then postpone copns appointment in march then wait 2 this time next month 2 c if af appears then take provera if she doesnt. Hope u r wellxx

Rouetyt - i love it hun i never thought of it like that, now thats exactly how im gona look at it xxx

Hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## penguin8336

Ok, I've decided I'd like to have a go at acupuncture to see if that helps at all - sure can't hurt! I know there's a general thread on acupuncture in the complementory therapies section but I wondered if anyone on the clomid section has tried it or knows of anyone who has.  

Lesleyr - sorry you're having a tough time, fingers crossed you'll get some luck soon  

Boola - I'm pretty new to all this and didn't understand your post - you say you're proof clomid works but are still ttc - not trying to be rude, sure i've missed something - either way, great to hear a positive!  

Mandy - any news yet? Got my fingers crossed for you! Luck and  

GJT - how are you? Sending you positive thoughts hon  

Love to all,
Penguin xx


----------



## HendryHope

Had to laugh reading about all the hot flush ladies! I have them too, and it's awful! I'm normally a coldie, so this is totally weird for me! And I've been trying to keep a wheat warmer near my tummy, as I heard that helps, but I can't handle that AND the hot flushes! I'm going to melt! Other than that I've had mood swings, and I've been really emotional and teary, which isn't usually like me, so I'm putting that down to Clomid too. I hope that's what it is! I've also had really bad ovulation pain, when before I never had any, so that took me by surprise. The things we go through eh?


----------



## RoueyT

Evening Gjt,Mandy,bingbong,boola, lesleyr,hendryhope,penguin and squidgey.....hope thats us all!!!, 

how's everyone??
by the sounds of it HOT!!!! lol, my flushes seem to have calmed down maybe it's pre ov??
i tried reflexology in a 3 month trial from fertility suite it relaxed me 100% and also made me !! but no joy in ttc, always fancied acupuncutre , good luck!

Mandy any news?? got everything crossed for you whicj is making BMS a tad difficult  .

Lesleyr glad you like the PMA way of looking at the witch arriving, How did your apt go today

which my chat button would work ...grrrrr silly computers! xxx


----------



## lesleyr

Roueyt well i got my tablets 2day WOOHOOO!! But its in chemist waitin 2 b picked up as they didnt ave the clomid in so need 2 pick it up 2mrw or the followin day. No rush tho as not startin it just wait. 

Well doc gave me the provera 2 a day 2 bring on af n ive 2 start that this time next mnth if no af, but she was well chuffed id had an af there. She also gave me clomid, she give me 50mg twice daily. I was sittin there confused but well happy as i was thinkin that im sure my cons only prescribed me 50mg a day. Sure enough i got home n checked the copy of the letter the cons sent 2 my gp n it was only 50mg a day. But not carin, my doc is fab at fertility issues, plus knows me so wouldnt give me that amount if there was any problems. So next month once af rears her ugly head- well hopin she rears her ugly head next month if not its gona b march!- im gona b takin 100mg of clomid woohoo. But same time am scared plus also thinkin is the higher dose goin 2 give me more side effects.

God talkin bout hot flushes im the same the now, but mines is just due 2 af lol. Im dreadin the hot flushes on clomid now after readin what u girlies r sayin, its gona b fun lol.
Hope u r all well xxx


----------



## RoueyT

hiya leslyer thats great news , bet your over the moon!!!, but i do think you should check with your cons, as 50mg to 100mg is a big step without knowing how you'll react...it really is important to start off on 50 mg let them monitor you ie scans bloods etc as you dont want to over stimulate...as time is on your side think i would double check before next month however tempting it is to keep quite!! but whatever you decide i'm happy you have the pills lol xx


----------



## bingbong

I'm about to take 100mg of clomid for the second day, no side effects so far, in fact today I felt in a far better mood than I have done for a few weeks, hope that lasts!   Wondering when these hot flushes will start, not looking forward to that! 

Sounds like everyone here is moving along in the right direction   

Bingbong x


----------



## lesleyr

im gona phone cons 2mrw or fri roueyt as need 2 postpone my appointment 4 march so was gona ask then but 2 b honest i dont forsee any probs, well thats what im thinkin anyway but who knows lol. Im only gettin bloods not gettin scans. Yeah im well chuffed that thats me got my tabs now, cant wait 2 get ball rollin now lol xxx

bingbing, thats fab heres hopin u feelin better lasts hun xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Just a quickie from me... has anyone seen my PMA?

Still getting symptoms, still getting  but 14DPO could be Friday/Saturday so... 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## penguin8336

Hi all,
I've also been prescribed 100mg of clomid for my first cycle, by the fertility clinic.  not sure if that's cos i've got some weight to lose or what as i was expecting 50mg! I didn't argue as i figured a higher does was more likely to work.  If AF ever bloody gets here then i'll find out!  

On a positive note, i'm overflowing with pma as i've been at home all week and able to focus on my body.  done visualisations and have had long relaxing baths, done poppet spell and a meditation, cleansed my rose quartz etc.  today i'm having lots of af pains and feeling sure today's the day.  please guys, send me some energy!

Mandy, sorry you are having such a tough time hon, it must be so hard.  i guess you have to keep going with pma for as long as there is a chance you could get a  .  Please know i'm sending you my thoughts and blessings.  

Love to all,

Penguin xx


----------



## penguin8336

btw, meant to ask...
can anyone explain why it matters so much that i have af before i start clomid? v tempted just to take it and hope for the best, esp cos the nurse said to count even the slightest spotting when i spoke to her on mon.  i was assuming it'd take more than one go for any positive results anyway so surely if i start with clomid a cycle will follow as the follicle will grow, release then die? 

figured i must be missing something, but the only reason i can think of for needing af is to know for sure when cd1 is, which surely helps to doc more than me.  

so should i pretend spotting and start taking clomid tonight?  

would be great to start things rolling tonight!

P xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Penguin - I think its to do with the difference in hormones at each part of your cycle. Also the lining of your womb could be an inappropriate thickness, if you took it later on in your cycle the clomid could have an impact on the lining and possibly also your CM which can apparently dry up. I know its really hard waiting, hopefully you'll get some sign of a bleed soon       

 for me, slight cramps too which I'm taking to mean AF is coming at some point today. Still got really sore boobs, but on the 10miu test there was nothing, not even a hint of a line. 

Was talking to DH last night, I don't think I could really go through this again, especially not so soon. I did go a bit crazy with testing, when I was on my last block of 6 cycles we didn't tell anyone so there wasn't all the questions about testing etc so I could really take my mind off it. This time really has been hell... We've decided to go away for valentines weekend which should be nice, an escape from everything which I think we deserve. DH has been an absolute star... he was the one who said last night that I wasn't this bad last time and that he was sure it was something to do with being reminded about it all the time. 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## RoueyT

Hi penguin ithink its to make sure that everything is in the right phase for implantaion, ie if you havent had af for a while is your womb liningin the best state to capture the egg?, its also for accurate dates,  I think?! lol, i bet its so tempting i had the clomid i my house for 2 months before i started it and it was so so tough!!.

Mandy- Your PMA is hiding in the choccie cupboard(thats where mine always goes!!!)  hold on till saturday hunny   

Lesleyr - im sure cons will say keep 100mg, yay your starting soon!!

as for me well i'm now day20 and   i'm so silly as this morning as i thought my (.)(.)'s where a little fuller and i convinced i had odd taste in my mouth i took at test of course it came back BFN, but made me cry!!! what was i expecting at only possibly a max of 3dpo!!! now have cryin headache and feel pants! xxx


----------



## RoueyT

Mandy a weekend away sounds just what you need, sorry your still getting a BFN, I know what you mean about pressure from friends and family...starting to regret telling them so soon but when your so excited its hard to keep quite .I've joined your group of testing early but thin k i beat you at testing on day 20!! must be mad xxx


----------



## penguin8336

Hi all, sorry so many of you are having such a tough time.  
Mandy, a weekend away sounds like a super idea, anything to take your mind off it.  And a break from trying sounds reasonable too - no good getting your bfp at the expense of your sanity or your relationship, is there! 
I've also told all my family too, but it's early days yet so not much problem.  Sure it'll come though! I guess it's hard for them all to know what to do - if they don't ask it's as though the aren't bothered and we could get upset, but if they do it seems like pressure and reminders.  Drives you crazy I bet!  
RoueyT, thanks for telling me the big hiding place for pma - it's good to know where to look and will prob save me loads of time.  Sounds like you need to go look yourself though hon, sorry to hear you are having a tough day.  I don't really know much about the days yet, but day 20 does seem rather soon - surely it's the end of the cycle when you should test, so cd27ish? which, if you think about it, is good news cos it means there's still time to turn your bfn into a bfp and your   into   - have a choccie biccie and look for your pma sugar.  there's still time.
as for me, i agree with what you both said about hormones and lining etc, but my point is that clomid will start the cycle so no, i won't get a bfp first time but should eventually get af and a chance for my second set of clomid as the clomid will (hopefully) trigger folicle growth, then the folicle death (lupus corpus or something? Can't remember the proper term - isn't lupus to do with wolves??) triggers the womb lining and the period etc, setting me up for next month..... 
I was sure i had to wait for the big af from the norethisterone, but i've been reflecting on what the nurse said when i called on mon.  she said give it another week, its unusual for no reaction but possible i've simply got no womb lining to shed and if nothing by mon i need to book for a scan, but in the meantime wear pads and check regularly as any spotting at all should count now as cd1, even the slightest that only lasts for 5 mins.  if that's true, that can't count as af surely so why can't i just take the clomid??

Penguin xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

I think its because there's two of us going through the same thing, I get the impression that MIL & FIL would be far more excited if SIL got a  than if we did as they've been together nearly a decade. I'll wait till Saturday and hopefully something will show up, I think i'd rather have  as when I started taking the tablets I was sure i'd know by early this week. Nature is so cruel. 

Penguin - touch wood you'll bleed soon, it must be a nightmare having to check all the time. I think its good if they ask maybe once or twice in the cycle... 

Rouey - omg that is well before i'd even thought about it    I think i've found my PMA in my purse  I'd prob wait till CD25 to even think about doing any more tests, wishing you lots of luck though, not long to go now


----------



## penguin8336

Hi all,
Well, after much humming and hoeing and discussing and researching, I decided stuff it, and took my clomid.  The upshot seems to be that i prob don't have a viable womb lining so if i do release an egg and it gets fertilised i can't implant.  So this month, i can't get pregnant.  but the clomid will sort out my cycle and should result in a bleed later on, setting me up well for next month.  

the clincher was when i called my clinic for advise only to be told my contact nurse doesn't work more than 2 days there and i couldn't even speak to her til monday, and couldn't book in for the scan for another week after that.  there is no way i can wait that long! enough already.  

so, here we go, for better or worse that's it.  no going back.  so far no side effects too, but i guess that could take a few days to build up.  

anyway, love to all, fingers still crossed.
penguin xx


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Hope evryone is OK   

A break sounds like a great idea Mandy, will do ya the world of good - we were thinking of a few nights away in March. I must book something  

Lesley - you are on the right road now, so fingers crossed and lots of    

RoueyT - hope you're OK now, know what you mean by crying headaches!! I get them too  

P - sending you lots of energy LOL..    

I just had a packet of choccie buttons and they were delish (my PMA) !!   Feeling alot better this week, day 9 today. Was thinking of doing OPKs this week, to see if it works. And if not, I'll be on my last cycle next month   - so fingers crossed     Just dreading the next stage  

Best wishes to everyone and sending lots of   

GJ


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed 4 a bfp mandy xxx

Glad ur feelin better GJT hun, of course ur worried its natural hun. xxx

Hey penguin fingers crossed ur af shows. But theres a chance that even takin clomid want bring on ur af next month. My cons prescribed me 4 mnths of clomid PLUS 4 mnths of provera 2 bring on af incase af didnt appear each mnth. So b prepared just incase xx

roueyt yeah thats what they said, they didnt really seem that bothered n said its ok. Soo 100mg it is xx

Hope every1 is ok xxxx


----------



## RoueyT

God dam it......day 21 had bloods done this morning (and again monday coming) but yest had a few cramps twinges and today have bloody egg white CM??!!!!! was so sure i Ov on day 17!!!!so last had BMS on monday  .

what is my body up too!  

now have to sit in a 3 hr meeting where i need to put loads of imput in but all i can think of is baby ....ovulation....mucus....hot flushes!!! gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

hope everyone is having a better day x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Rouey - do you get your results back today? The CM could be a sign of implantation, my SIL had a similar thing and I told her thats what I thought it could be. Hope you managed to input something into the meeting.

Lesley - hope you're ok hun   

GJT - have you decided if you're going to use the OPK's? I got a kinder egg the other day as I love the chocolate from them, I let DH play around with the toy   Touch wood this month will be your month and you won't even have to think about your next cycle   

Penguin - good luck for this cycle hun, thinking about it the way you have is a really good idea, hopefully it should give you an AF one way or another. You never know you might get a miracle too. I don't think I got any symptoms till later on in the cycle which is good, just hot flushes... 

Day 29 – still no AF, still no , still trying to keep my PMA... trying to do the work I avoided yesterday, an exciting regeneration scheme so lots of playing around with designs etc.


----------



## RoueyT

Mandy Your meeting sounds fun......my imput today was ZILCH! lol, dont get my results today, i have more bloods being taken on monday incase i OV later so should be able to phone wednesday.....more waiting, it's so tough not to look them up myself but i'd get sacked lol!!! sorry to be disgusting but CM +++ this morning to early pm now dried up weird!!!!


----------



## boola

Hi Penguin

No not rude at all lol,  what I mean't was that I have got pregnant twice on clomid but lost both pregnancies....hence, still TTC    Hope that makes a bit more sense! 

Good luck to all on this thread    It's cd14 for me so lots of  

Boola x


----------



## RoueyT

[fly]it's the weekend!!![/fly]

Hi everyone, how are you all??

weekends drag for me, think i have more time to analyze things! xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Rouey - I've got some work you could do for me if you want. I've got to head off to Bristol for 6pm tomorrow... got so much to do!

It's a  for me, started bleeding this morning. 

Booked the weekend away and a table in our favourite restaurant (well it might be my favourite) just got to work on DH to loosen the purse strings a little bit. I got a bottle of zinfandel, had half a glass of that but got lots to catch up on from what I missed thinking about babies and tests this week. 

Hope everyone else is ok, hope to see some  over here


----------



## GJT

Hi All  

Soz Mandy to hear AF arrived. Hope you're feeling OK. Sending you lots of    Good idea to get away, just to chill out with DH   I must book something this week. Need a break  

How you doing RoueyT - hope you have a nice weekend   

Fingers crossed for you Boola. Sending you lots of   

Well I started my OPK yesterday, and last night I had a faint positive and tonight nothing - CD 11. Will do another tomorrow and see what shows up. DH is away from Monday, so fingers crossed for a   tomorrow   

Oh, just had a lovely packet of Malteezers (with a cuppa tea) a sure sign of OV!! Also needed to maintain my PMA!  

LOL

GJ


----------



## RoueyT

Hello.....

Gj, good luck with the sticks,Hope you get a   before hubby goes away  !!

im day 23 today have stabbing type pains in my(.Y.) today??....wasted another test yes i know girls its way way to early just couldnt stop myself so that's 2 now .... .

got another blood test tomorrow so will get results on wed to see if and when i OV....this 2WW is going so slowly, cant believe its only been 18 days since i finished the clomid feels like months
x


----------



## penguin8336

Hi all  
Hope you've all had good weekends.  I have - big family party for my bil's engagement and 40th combined.  Got totally smashed and danced all night, then slept well for the first time in ages.  I often get sleep probs, can take me ages to drop off, but this week it's been a whole new league.  The other night though i got up again and watched tv til 3, then still couldn't sleep.  think i dropped off about 5 in the end.  not good.  pretty sure this is a side effect of clomid as it's so extreme.  anyone else ever had that? was wondering if it was safe to take sleeping pills, as i've got some.  it's not as though i could be pregnant! even if there was any chance of my conceiving in this cycle, that'd be from day 14 - over a week away from today.

I need my sleep!!!

Penguin xx


----------



## cherry2001_uk

I wouldn't of thought it would hurt. Maybe try the herbal I used to use them really good. They were called somethin calm they relax u cnt think of the full name as I used to be really bad fallin asleep still am 2 b honest. I think they sell them in boots and superdrug. Hope this helps.
Take care

Claire


----------



## penguin8336

Thanks Claire, I did try that last night and fell asleep fine.  I've used them before, but have found they aren't always strong enough for me.  Worked last night though so I'm much more human today!


----------



## espoir09

Hey ladies

Hope everyone's ok.

I'm still suffering with the hot flushes every now and then, but apart from the complete inability to drink, the Clomid side effects seem to be working their way out of my system - hooray! 

We went to Prague at the beginning of last week for a few days so I thought what the hey, Ill enjoy my hols and tried to make the most of the £1,20 for 0.5 litres (more than a pint) yummy beer which was on offer.

Hmmmm that would be a no-no!  After 3 beers on the first night, I fell asleep on the table in the restaurant.  I tried again the next night and after 3 hot wines, I ended up on the floor in a supermarket clutching my head as the Clomid headache I get had been joined by the beer monkeys and their hammers - definitely not clever ladies.

I should have known better.  I was rather fresh after my first hot wine much to DH's amusement.  But as I pointed out, in the 3 months I've been on Clomid I'd only had 3 glasses of wine so it was to be expected that I would be a complete lightweight!!

Hope everyone's ok

E


----------



## RoueyT

well espoir you've made me giggle!...which i really appreciate as been down in the dumps so thankyou and i'm glad you had a good time!!! xx


----------



## espoir09

Glad to be of service RoueyT!

Hope you're feeling a bit perkier soon chick.  I'll think of the other stupid things I've done recently and post them for you to giggle at.

Sometimes I think I'm like Jim Carrey in the Truman Show and that my life is scripted to be the entertainment of others!!

Either that or I can just be incredibly daft sometimes!!!!!!!


----------



## RoueyT

you could start a ..."guess what happened to me today........" thread!!!

feeling ok, looking on my rubbish response to this cycle as awarm up month for next month!! 

xxx


----------



## espoir09

How many months have you been taking Clomid for?

I certainly noticed that as time went on, the side effects from the Clomid were less pronounced.  Although they did change month on month.

Don't let it get you down, I know its hard.  I've finished all 3 cycles of tablets now and am just waiting for AF to show her face next week and then I can say definitively that Clomid has had absolutely no blooming use.  Its then back to the consultant on 4 march to be referred for IVF.

Not a position I really believed we would ever end up in - I was sure Clomid was going to be our miracle drug, but I'm refusing to let it get me down.

3 years of depression is enough and I now want my life back.

Could go on for ages about this but I won't - have done this elsewhere!!

 like the idea of that thread.  Maybe we could even one day turn it into a comedy drama!!!


----------



## RoueyT

there is def enough content for a tv series!!! unless your going through it no one can imagine the hysteria, drama, turmoil,tears and of course those days that you can reflect and laugh at yourself and the knicker watching, temp taking,groping of boobs for soreness, delight at a blue vein on said (.)(.)'s........and addiction to sites like this where you can blurt out every detail of your cycle, symptoms!!!

This time round its my first month of clomid but on 3 previous occasions i fell first time on the 100mg of clomid so assumed that it would be the same , I only have one child with me my son and daughter where born to soon to stay with me, theres a 5 year gap as i thought i'd never go through pregnancy again but now i've decided i will i'm back at squre one of desperatipon!

xx


----------



## espoir09

Sorry to hear about your angels.

But wow 3 BFPs first time - I've never even needed a pee stick test on any cycle.  Despite being very irregular when I was younger, since we started TTC, I've typically been as regular as clockwork.

Don't give yourself a hard time for not having a BFP on your first month.  You've still got another 2 to go!


----------



## GJT

Hi girlies  

Hope all is well. Just laughing reading your posts   - good idea regarding the thread, I'd join that for sure   

RoueyT - hope you're feeling better, sending you lots of    I know it's hard, but you'll get through it  We'll help ya   

Glad you enjoyed your trip espoir - it's great to get away   Had a bad experience with litre glasses of beer while in Lille and thought I was actually going to die. Luckily I had youth behind me then   Never again  

Anyway, CD 16 today and used OPKs this week. Started using them from CD11 and had   14/15. So lots of   at the mo   

Like you espoir I thought Clomid was our 'miracle drug'   Fingers crossed for this month    Final cycle next month, but have clinic appointment 4th Feb, so may start the IVF journey   Dreading it as I'll be so nervous. Mainly worried if it doesn't work, where to next  

Anyway, need to have    thoughts and a PMA   

LOL,

GJ


----------



## espoir09

Hey GJT

I'm fairly certain it will be a BFN this month.  The consultant didn't want me to try and pinpoint ovulation with OPKs and charts etc as he was concerned that I was becoming too focussed on it all.  He wants me to relax and let nature take its course (!).

We have been told we have to have BMS every other day from CD10 to CD18, which we have spectacularly failed to do this month.  TMI, but we managed CD 8, 9, 10 and 11 (thanks to Prague!) and have not had any BMS since. We've been running around ever since we got back and have both been absolutely knackered, on top of which I have absolutely no sex drive whatsoever!  

Aaahhh the wonders of Clomid!!


----------



## MrsMaguire

Just thought I'd post here as don't know where else to post... 

I've had a few problems since AF arrived, won't go into too much detail, SIL got a BFP today... crushed!


----------



## HendryHope

MandyM - really feel for you. I know you were rooting for your SIL too, but it still hurts when someone else gets pregnant, no matter how happy you want to feel for them. Sending lots of   cos I know you'll need it to get through the congrats and stuff. It really stings, and I've had to blink away tears many a time when a friend or relative has imparted their good news. It's tough. Hang in there   You can always come on here and unload, we all know exactly how you feel! Hope the problems you refer to aren't too serious, take care  

Espoir - so jealous of your trip away, sounds like you had a good time (aside from the booze issues!). 

RoueyT - hope you're feeling okay. Did you get your blood results this week? Did you ovulate?

I'm on CD 14 of my fourth cycle of Clomid now, so lots of  ! It's exhausting! Worth it if it works though! Feeling okay, had a mini meltdown at work at the start of the week, but feel so much better for it! Sometimes it's better to get it all out, then it's not churning around in your stomach. The pressure of putting on a brave face when you feel rubbish is sometimes too much to bear! 

I'm dreading the Mittelsmerchz this month though. Had it the last two months around CD 19/20 and it was sooo sore! No pain, no gain as they say! Ignorance is bliss though, and I think I preferred it when it took me by surprise! Waiting to be in pain sucks!


----------



## lesleyr

Hugs mandy hun i know its hard xxx

Lol espoir love it about the drink, us women really do turn in2 light weights when we r ttc cause we r tryin 2 b good and stay away from all that good stuff that is bad 4 us lol. Glad u had a great time though hun. GIves u time away from ttc head and lets u relax. Just what u needed xxx

Gjt exactly hun, as u said pma hun plus relaxin. Chin up n hugs hun xxx

Roueyt fingers croosed 4 u hun xxx

Well im still twiddlin my thumbs 2 c if af is goin 2 appear around the 20th of next month so i can start my tx and journey. Well Tuesday and Today ive had pain in my ovary area period pain kinda thing. I was like woohoo thinkin i could possibly be ovulating, and that metformin alone might have kick started my body. But then today gettin the pain again i was like hmmmmmzz. So who knows what my body is doin!!. Its just so  !! Just wish i knew what it was. Theres no point tryin opk as ive got pco's so they wouldnt b guarenteed 2 work u know? Its just so grr u know, im fed up already and thats not even startin the tabs yet. Think its just a pain as af appeared just before i was meant 2 start clomid and know these pains. I mean Tuesday was cd 11 and 2day is cd14 so could be ovulation but i dont know GRRRRRR!!

Anyway love 2 all xx


----------



## RoueyT

Mandy..  keep strong!!! xx

lesleyr...i too have pco so am steering cleer of the opk,  and i'm also on metformin aswell as the clomid  hope Af shows soon so you can start your treatment.

hendryhope....i got my bloods but they were borderline at 25.1 so not the 30+ they were looking for. So with two rubbish blood results and the fact i only had 1 follie on day 11 i'm resigned to a  !

Gjt...thanks hunny its such a help coming on here for support and advice....

So i'm now day 28 of a ??32 day cycle, feel like AF is coming any moment, in a foul mood too, yet another test done today of course a BFN!!


----------



## GJT

Hi Girlies  

Hope everyone is well   Have to agree with your Cons espoir. OPKs do make   soooooo mechanical. I actually find them a little stressful too. I used them a couple of years back and had to stop as they just did my head in   I needed to pinpoint ovulation this month as DH was away!! Fingers crossed for a      My pal is a firm believer of BMS every second day from CD 7 as she had 2 kids doing it that way. But for me, after 3 1/2 years with   - it just starts to get a wee bit frustrating  

Agree it is really exhausting HendryHope fingers crossed for you   

Hope you're feeling OK Mandy - sending you lots of    Hope the probs with AF aren't too bad. 

Cheers Lesley   PMA    Fingers crossed for you this month   

RoueyT sending you lots of    One of us have to have some sort of luck soon    

Best wishes and sprinkles of    to everyone

LOL,

GJ


----------



## lesleyr

well more pain 2day plus feelin so sick!! Dont ave a clue what my body is playin at. Im on cd15. This is only after takin metformin for 2 months aswell. Just grr.

Well just checked through internet there. Read loads of info, n its all sayin the same thing so hopefully its true. Its sayin its ovualtion, but that with pcos pain can happen 4 a week or 2 cause the cysts r gettin bigger n that when they burst thats when pain goes away until next month. So fingers crossed its true.

Cheers gjt hun xx

Thanks Roueyt, yeah i didnt want 2 waste money on them as id read it wasnt 100% with pco's. Just wish i knew what my body was playin at. Aww hugs hun, fingers croosed 4 u  x

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,  On cycle day 25  so waiting for af to appear she was 3 days early last month so any day now i suppose.   it has worked this month. We have 1 more month of clomid and then back to the consulant beginning of March.  Not sure what they will suggest if clomid hasn't  worked.  Trying to stay positive but finding it difficult at the moment.  I always find the last few days of the  2WW really difficult especially at the weekends as i have more time to think about things and possible options.  Sending lots of   and    to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## mary poppins10

hi everyone,im on cd 21 and on my first cycle of clomid 50 mg,i also take 1000mg of metformin.Im going for my blood test tommorow but i think i ovulated on cd 19 will i have good results because ovulated so late or will it not show up because its too soon.good luck to you all


----------



## HendryHope

Mary Poppins - welcome to the thread. I'm not sure what your blood results will show, how long is your cycle usually? I think I usually ovulate around CD 19 too, as I have had ovulation pains the last two months around that time. However, I only got scanned and blood tested for my first bout of Clomid (I'm on my fourth now) and when I got my blood test on CD 21 she said it looked like I ovulated as early as CD 11 or 12. Maybe that was right for my first cycle, but now the clomid is well into my system and making me ovulate a bit later. Who knows! I hope you get good results though, fingers crossed for you, let us know how you get on  

Squidgely - sending you lots of PMA to get you through the next few days.   you get your BFP!

Lesleyr - really hope what you're feeling is ovulation. Understand your frustration though, why can't our bodies just be obedient and behave the way they are supposed to? Hope you begin to feel better soon so you can concentrate on your PMA!

GJT - thanks for the support. I'll be thinking of you at your clinic appointment this week. My clinic sent me a letter to say that if this 6month round of clomid doesn't work, I'll need to ring the IVF clinic to tell them that treatment will definitely be needed. Kind of took the wind out of my sails a bit, because I'm seeing IVF as the last resort and it's scary to think that it's also the next resort. I've been on the list since last June though, and it's a 2 year waiting list apparently. Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month!

Feeling a bit blue this weekend. My nephew had his 3rd birthday party yesterday, which was great and I was really enjoying myself playing with all the kids and being a big kid myself, until my sister's friend announced that she was expecting her second baby in August. Caught me unawares and I had to do the congrats with that red flush of 'trying not to cry' creeping over my face. Then when I had just about composed myself and started enjoying myself again, my sister's hubby's cousin announced that they were expecting their second baby in July! So feeling doubly rubbish for being unable to do what seems to come so easily to others, then  cos I can't be genuinely happy for other people's good news. Quite a lot of tears shed last night


----------



## RoueyT

HIYA GIRLS HOPE THE WEEKEND IS GOING OK, I'M NOW DAY 29 AND HAVE HAD MY 2ND   USING THE TESTS THAT REQUIRE THE MINIUM AMOUNT OF PROGESTERONE. 

SO GOTTA KEEP MY CHIN UP AND SEE WHAT NEXT MONTH BRINGS, I JUST KNOW af WILL BE LATE(ALWAYS THE WAY WHEN YOU WANT HER) DAM PCOS!! 

XXX


----------



## mary poppins10

thanks hendryhope,before i started my metformin im may 2009 my periods were very long evry 6 weeks i would have a period for 5 solid weeks.since the metformin i now have a period every 8 weeks for 1 week so its much better but still never know where i am  .hope your feeling a bit better xx


----------



## GJT

Hi Girls  

Hope everyone is well   

You OK RoueyT - Know how you feel. But keep   Sending you lots of   

Cheers HendryHope - It just makes it all soooo real, the fact that they will be pointing out the obvious, i.e. IVF will be our route   Just wondering about IUI and if that will be offered   Will wait and see. Hope you're feeling a wee bit better. My pal is due in two weeks and I am absolutely delighted for her, but I know when baby arrives it may hit me. She my best pal since we were 3yrs - almost like one of my sisters and she has been great with me and DH. Never harps on about her pregnancy and is always asking how we are getting on  But I know how you feel  

Fingers crossed for you Squidgley  

Lesley - sending you lots of    

Welcome MaryPoppins - best of luck with your bloods. Let us know how you get on  

Best wishes

GJ  

P.S Sending sprinkles of    to everyone. Fingers crossed for lots of


----------



## penguin8336

Hi all,
Lots of posts that need a detailled response, but I'll log on tonight and do that.

Just a quick post to say I've been thinking about everyone and sending positive thoughts.  It's - in theory cd12 for me and i'm booked in for my scan today.  very worked up and nervous now that the nurse will say nothing at all has happened.  not expecting much as had no af before i started the clomid, but any tiny hint that things are happening would be fantastic.  terrified they won't though.  also goin on my own and don't know what to expect! Does it hurt etc?? dh at work, and we agreed that was best as he works away and the clinic is 10 mins from my work, but now on the day i wish he was here and feel a touch resentful.
So please, if you read this this morning, send me some positive thoughts!
Post later
Penguin xx


----------



## squidgely

Hi penguin.  Didn't want to read and run.  Best of luck for you scan sending lots of    your way.  

Squidgley


----------



## tish-tash

Hi ladies wondered if i could join you?
This is my first clomid cycle and not really sure what to expect. I am on day 21 today.
On day 14 my ovaries felt really tender, like they do when on stimulating drugs on ivf. So i bought some ovulation pee sticks. That day the line was dark but not as dark as the control line. Every day since then the line has been getting lighter. Does this mean that i may have ovulated before day 14? I do know that i may not ovulate at all. 
Also yesterday and today i have had some light period type pains. 

Lots of positive thoughts to all of you.


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Penguin - hope your scan went well. Let us know how you got on. Sending you lots of    

Welcome to the thread tish-tash   Hope you're OK. I too used the OPKs this month and I normally ovulate from CD 12 onwards, but this month it was CD14/15. When I use the OPKs I generally start from CD11   I too had a faint line CD16/17/18 (which confused me a little  ) but took my surge to be CD14/15 as I had OV pains too. I have a clockwork cycle of 26-28 days. Hope that makes sense  

Well I'm CD 20 today and feel AF will defo come   Will wait for our joint clinic appointment Thursday. Wondering how it will go, can't stop thinking about it  

Best wishes to all,

GJ


----------



## RoueyT

i'm in complete shock........................

!! i'm day 33 and today i got 3 faint lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

full story on a new topic!! omgXXXXX


----------



## GJT

Congrats RoueyT 

   It's great to hear some good news   

GJ


----------



## squidgely

congratulations Rouey T.  You really deserve.  It is excellant to hear some good news on here at last.  Really hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Squidgley


----------



## lesleyr

congrats again hun so cuffed 4 u xxx

Well had a wk of pain at my ovaries/womb n lower back area, feelin sick, feelin more tired than normal past wk or 2(which is sayin somehing as i ave m.e), slightly emotional(lol), taste bubs yucky. Trawled thro internet n said it could b either ovulation, constipation, cyst or pregnant. Im now on cd18 after a very light period which lasted 5 days. This was my 1st 'period' in nearly 4 mnths. Im due 2 start clomid later this month, was meant 2 start mond there but ive 2 wait n c if af appears 1st b4 i take provera then clomid. I started metformin at beginnin of December. Well im definately not constipated lol, but never had pain like this before it was uncomfortable crampin feelin like af was due which was weird considerin it had just finished. Cyst im not sure, i was diagnoised with pcos nearly 2 yrs ago but ive never had this before. N as 4 ovualtion m unsure as had 3 periods in 2 yrs n never felt ovulation, well that im aware of, but i wouldnt think ovulation pain would last a wk. Plus got a couple of veins showin in my nipples but as i had boobs reduced in may im not really payin attention 2 my boobs 2 b honest
So confused!!! Dont know whats happening.

Hope every1 is okxx


----------



## Fifi82

Hello ladies,

Thought i'd give you an update on whats going on with me since my first post a couple of months ago...

I'm currently on my 2nd cycle of clomid, cd15, i had my first folicle tracking scan yesterday, not good news though   there were no folicles at all on either ovary, just lots of cycts, i was so upset, i really thought it'd work this month, just coz ive felt different and had a bit of pain in my ovaries, thought i was ovulating.. i dont have periods so have to take provera to induce them.

.... so next cycle ive got to double up on my clomid to see if a higher dose works, i hope it does    

i know its only my 2nd cycle but i feel so down, feel like it's not going to work.

Hope you are all ok, and congratulations to you that have had a BFP lately, kisses.

for everyone else, hope we get ours soon


----------



## GJT

Hi all 

Hope everyone is well. Thank God we got some good news on this thread with RoueyT's BFP  

Welcome back Fifi - I'll have my fingers crossed for you    don't dispair, things have a way of working themselves out 

Hope you're feeling better Lesley. I get similar symptoms when I am ovulating and pre AF, even without clomid -  (it seems that I only have 1 week of normality per month!) I'm CD 23 and my lower back & right ovary are killing me, plus i'm bloated to hell. And this has been going on since CD15 - my ovulation! Need a hot water bottle   Sometimes pre-AF I get really nauseated, but haven't for a long time. This is mainly due to a haemorrhagic cyst on my left ovary, which thank God hasn't flared up in a while. It's a rotten feeling    But fingers crossed you'll be OK and start treatment soon  

Well, we had our joint consultation today. Plan is to start IVF/ICSI   My bits seem to be fine. Sperm count is a little low, but good motility and morphology. It was explained that we are boarderline IVF/ICSI and treatment will depend on the sample produced on the day of egg collection. Have to collect drugs 3rd March (ish) and by week 2/3 April will start treatment all going well  

So that's my journey mapped out for now. Won't take my last round of Clomid (so have a spare if anyone losses theirs  )

Chat soon.

GJ


----------



## espoir09

AFM I'm on CD26 of my last cycle of Clomid.

My boobs feel huge, although DH says he doesn't think they're any bigger, although they are definitely v tender and v heavy.  They've usually gone back to normal at this point in the cycle.

Anyway, I'm expecting AF either tomorrow or Saturday if this cycle is the same length as the others.

I'm fighting hard to stay positive even though I'm 99% sure that this last cycle hasn't worked.  I had reflexology earlier in the month which was just marvellous.  Had acupuncture last Friday which I'm less convinced by - we'll give it another few sessions and see.

I've never had a scan in the 3 years we've been TTC - I've had no monitoring for the Clomid during the 3 months I've been on it other than a cd21 blood test in the first month to make sure I was ovulating.  I'm beginning to think I may not be at the best hospital for all of this.  Especially as my follow up appointment isn't until 4 March and then at best we will only be referred for the next stage of treatment and they will then decide IVF / ICSI / IUI.  How long before we actually start the treatment?

GJT you seem to be managing to get through the system much quicker - what's your secret?


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.  Well AF came with a vengance this morning.  I will start month 4 of 50mg clomid tomorrow.  Our consultants appointment is not until 8th April so a month of nothing.  I am already anxious about what the consultant will reccomend next.  I just can't help feeling negative at the moment even though we have another month of clomid to go.  Just feeling very down at the moment and very sorry for myself.  Just writing this is making me feel tearful.  I am so lad that people on here truly understand what we are going through like no one else can.  I am fed up of building my hopes up every month and feeling positive only for af to appear.  Not sure what the consultant will say.  We won't get funding for IVF or anything as we have a 6 yr old DD.  so if that is what the consultant says it is the end of the road for us and we will just have to   for a miracle.  Hoping i will find some   from somewhere.  Sending lots of     to everyone.  Sorry for a really down sounding post.  I feel a bit better for it though.  Thnaks for reading this.

Squidgley.


----------



## GJT

Hi all  

Squidgely - Hope you're OK. It made me sad to read your post and I just want to send you lots of    You'll get through it, I know exactly how you feel. You just let us all know how you feel and we'll support you   

Espoir - not sure why my treatment is going through so fast, but you'll get there  I went through my cycles of clomid without any scans or bloods. It was just given as an interim before we start treatment. Deep down I knew it wouldn't work, but I tried to stay   Have my fingers crossed for you   

Chat soon,
GJ


----------



## SamJ

hi Ladies

hope you dont mind me joining you -briefly im a clomid virgin - not had any problems really since taking it -
just wait and see really.  hope this can be my home for the next couple of months and you dont mind me joining you.  Im back to front here, done all the tx's first , ivf, then iui, now clomid.
sam


----------



## GJT

Hi Sam  

Welcome to the thread   Glad to hear you are coping well with the Clomid. My first 2 months were hard, but the 3rd wasn't too bad.
It's good to chat with others going through a similar journey   

I'll be heading down the IVF/ICSI route as I start injections in March. No luck for us with clomid  

Sending you sprinkles of   

Chat soon,

GJ


----------



## emmyloo

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in. Just started my first cycle of 50mg Clomid on Sunday. I am now on day 4. I am having a scan with my specialist next Thursday. I have PCOS and was only diagnosed with this in December 09 as I have no symptons other than absent periods. My husband is all normal so I am really hoping Clomid works. However, I am worried that I won't even ovulate this month - it feels like I am not even over the first hurdle and yet it has been quite a process already (scans, blood tests, 10 days of provera, etc etc).

Would love to hear some positive feedback about Clomid. So far no side affects but I have only take 2 tablets. 3 more to go!


----------



## tish-tash

can anyone help me.

AF showed up yesterday after first round of clomid. Should start taking them again today (days 2-6) but my DH is away in a couple of weeks when he really needs to be here!!! If i start tomorrow he can come home mid-week which would then work out. Does anyone know if 1 day will make any difference?

Hi emmylou, i have just done one round of clomid and won't get day 21 blood test to see if its working til round 2, no scans either. I too have pcos and have very irregular periods. I am wondering if clomid did something this month cos got AF on day 27, i'm guessing that if i didn't ovulate then my body wouldn't have known that it needed a period, if that makes any sense. I was a little worried about side affects but haven't had any problems. Good luck with your treatment.

Hi GJ, good luck with your ivf/icsi. Looks like you'll be just ahead of me. I start ivf/icsi again at end of march, hoping clomid might work before then.

Hi to everyone else and lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## cherry2001_uk

Emmyloo

Hey I know exactly how your feeling I felt the same when I was first put on clomid. Your so excited that your on it but then worried at the same time its not going to work. But for me its worked twise the first time it took 5 cycles then this time I caught straight away and are 24 wks pregnant. Its really good stuff I dnt think with out it I would ever of had childrens. Fingers crossed your clomid journey does well and u get ur bfp.

Take care

Claire

Xx


----------



## mary poppins10

hi everyone,im on cd 31 today have tested but is showin up negative,had day 21 blood tests that showed up at 6.4 but was expecting that as i know i ovulated on cd 19 so just waiting on the blood tests 7 days from then.good luck everyone   also doctor advised me to up my clomid to 100 on round 2


----------



## emmyloo

Thanks for the support. I now only have 2 clomid tablets to take. Still feeling good, just nervous is all. The concern I have is in relation to exercise and I keep getting conflicting advice. For the last 10 years I have exercised heavily - 5-6 times per week at the gym, an hour a session. Running, cross-trainer etc. Also some weights and yoga. For a while I thought perhaps this was what was causing my irregular/absent periods, but then received the diagnosis of PCOS and so assumed my exercise was ok. I am slim but not too thin at all and have a good BMI. I asked my doctor about continuing the exercise and she said it was fine. I have tried to reduce the intensity but am still running for 40 minutes 6 times a week. Too much still do you think? I am getting quite anxious about cutting it out altogether because exercise keeps me sane and I think it will cause more stress to cut it out, than to keep going. 

Anyone have any advice to share?  

Thanks!!


----------



## lesleyr

Sorry quick flyin visit. But just wanted 2 say......

Emmylou welcome. n dont worry hun. If uve always done exercise then u r fine 2 carry on with exercise as u have been doin it 4 quite a while. Uve done the right thing by cuttin it down tho. The say if u always ave done exercise u r fine, but if u just start exercise then its a bad idea. But just watch that u dont do anything 2 intense, id start swimmin n more yoga that way when u do get pregnant u r still keepin active like u enjoy 2 do but its not 2 high impact. Even cyclin machine is good. Hope this helps x


----------



## SamJ

Hiya

just a quick update from me - have all the symptons of pre AF, so think af will be along a couple of days before Hols.

Thanks for the welcome GJT

Emmylou - been fine on the clomid - apart from headache 2nd day into taking Clomid

 to you all

sam


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - I was wondering if I could join you.  My story in a nutshell so far is.........my dh and I have been trying to conceive for almost 3 years.  In May last year I started a course of Clomid and amazingly fell pregnant with twins on the second round.  Sadly, in September I had a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks.  I started on the Clomid again in November and have just started my 4th round - I'm on day 3.  So am keeping everything crossed and positive thoughts that it works this time, otherwise its back to the Cons on the 4th March to see what the next step is.

Chat soon,

Florence


----------



## MrsMaguire

Just been blowing lots of bubbles to all the new peoples, surprised I didn't wake DH up with all the clicking. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck who are currently on cycles at the moment. 

Off to London tomorrow to try and get away from everything. SIL's pg has hit DH really hard, I feel so bad. They've offered me some more meds should we go ahead with another cycle. I did say no, but thinking about it DH was right, the only reason it was hell on earth was because of the the constant phone calls from SIL which like he's said were only to make sure that we didn't beat her to it. 

Maybe it'll be more relaxed if we just keep it between ourselves this time. 

Maybe a cycle in March...


----------



## mary poppins10

hi everyone,hope ur all ok.Af arrived yesterday i am starting round two of clomid 100mg tonight so fingers crossed for this month.not looking forward to side effects being bad agin but it will be worth it.


----------



## mrssigns

Hi ladies

AF arrived this evening as expected.  I really am beginning to give up hope and maybe that is a good thing.  The ups and the downs are sole destroying.  It was exactly at this point almost 4 years ago that I fell pregnant with my daughter so maybe no hope is a good thing!  DH and I discussed adoption and agreed it would be a good option, I gave up giving up (ate all the chocolate and drank all the wine that I wanted) and then immediately fell pregnant.  No hope has the huge benefit of releases you from the highs and the lows and aligns your dreams more with your reality.  I don't know, but I do know I am fed up of hoping!

Having said all that I am not ready to give up and we start IVF next month.  We are doing our IVF in Prague as it is a third of the cost.  It will then allow us to have 3 attempts (possible a 4th with donor eggs if I can bear it).

Sorry for being so miserable and thank you all for posting.  It makes such a huge difference to be able to share other peoples joys and know I am not alone in my sorry.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi there

Sorry for being cheeky and coming here to ask a few questions; i hope you don;t mind and that you may be able to help

i've had 2 natural DIUIs - July and August 09 - both BFNs. The scans revealed that my ovaries are polycistic. i don;t seem to have the syndrome though 

i took a break between sept 09 and jan 10 to try and loose a bit of weight and save more money

can;t start in feb as there's no donor available but will hopefully start next month

i've been prescribed 50 mg of clomid to take day 2 to day 6. 

i was told by consultant that at my age, success rate of iui was 10 to 12 % as opposed to 40 to 45 % for ivf. as at the time, nothing wrong had been discovered i decided to go with iui. the cost also played a part in the decision! 

i am not sure if the success rate he quoted was for unmedicated iui - does the success rate increase with clomid? any idea what to? have your clinics told you?

also, do you take your clomid in the morning or the evening? does that change anything to how it works or side effects you might get? what if you take it morning one day and night the next day (or vice versa) does that make any difference? 

Sorry for the long   list of questions there!  

good luck to all of you - hope clomid is the answer for you and you get many bfps!   

Gini x


----------



## espoir09

Hey guys

Sorry not been on a while, I needed some time away from everything.  As predicted it was another BFN last month.  AF arrived bang on time (under the new Clomid cycle length).

That was the last of the Clomid and our supposed miracle cure hasn't worked.

I shan't miss Clomid and I won't be taking it again, so I'm probably a fraud on this thread, but good luck to all of you.

We go to see the consultant on 4 March to be referred for the next round of tx but am just not sure that this is right for us anymore.


----------



## Florence38

Hi Espoir - I'm quite new to the thread but just wanted to say sorry that you got your af last month.  I am now on my 4th cycle of clomid and if it doesn't work this time then I also see my cons on the 4th March, so I know how you feel.  Perhaps your cons will put your dose up?  I have heard this has worked for other girls.  I guess I'm hoping this will be the next step for me if the 50mg doesn't work.  

Its all so very frustrating   I thought the Clomid would work for me again straight away as on the first round I took it, I got a BFP on the second go but it doesn't seem to be the case this time around.  My sil got a BFP on the first go and produced a healthy baby boy, then when she was ttc my niece it took her 7 months to get a BFP on the clomid so it seems to be pot luck but it can happen.  

I've also heard of girls getting their BFPs when they've had a break from it so don't give up


----------



## espoir09

Hi Florence.

The cons put me on Clomid as he didn't know what else to do.  They cannot find anything wrong with me and cannot explain why after 38 months of ttc I've not had to even reach for the HPT.

Even though he is convinced I was already ovulating, he prescribed Clomid anyway.  I won't be going back on it even if he suggests I should.

I'm on cd 11 I think and only just starting to feel normal again after 3 months of being someone else.

Sorry, having a very bad day.


----------



## Florence38

Big hugs to you Espoir - hope you feel better today.   My blood tests showed that I probably didn't ovulate and my cons pretty much left it up to me whether I wanted to take it.  He said that we could keep trying for a while longer or try the clomid.  So I said well bearing in mind my age and at the time we had been trying for 2 years and nothing has worked then lets give it a go.  

Clomid can make you feel a bit la-la I know.  I've been ok up to now and not had too many side effects.  Although this month I've been feeling alot more emotional and sensitive that I normally do and I'm only on day 9!  Kind of like I've got permanent pmt.  I have also noticed that I get more headaches than usual.  

Has anyone had lower back ache while taking Clomid?  I've got a weakness in my lower back anyway but it seems to have been worse since taking the Clomid, probably just coincidence but has anyone else experienced this?...............................


----------



## espoir09

Thanks Florence.

I have a weak low back and have been having terrible problems with it for a couple of weeks now.  I put it out cleaning (always said it was a dangerous thing cleaning!) and it just will not get better.

Don't know if its Clomid related or not, but I haven't had any problems with it for ages before this


----------



## lesleyr

hey hope every1 is ok. 

Well thats me just had my 1st day of provera 2day, so the clomid journey is almost stratin WOOHOOO!!


----------



## Florence38

Just a quickie to say hi all.  

Lesleyr - hoping that AF comes for you now you are on the provera and you can start the clomid journey!Espoir - hope you are ok today?
Well, day CD11 for me today, so lots of bd'ing over the weekend!  Me and DH had a conversation last night about perhaps looking into IUI/IVF if this cycle doesn't work but I'm hoping that next step for me will be a higher dose and then perhaps IUI/IVF after that.  But really   that this cycle gives a BFP!  Good weekends ladies,

Florence x


----------



## mimimoustache

Hi ya ladies just thought i would say hi. Having proper 'down' day and all your chat makes me feel so much better. 

Been my own worst enemy this month, really convinced myself this was it and i would get preggers!!  I don't know why, usually I am hopeful etc. but this month i was 100% convinced that it would def happen! Dumb i know! 

Apparently I should try and keep an open mind and forget about it and it will happen...YEAH RIGHT!! So fed up of everyone giving me this piece of 'advice' whilst sat there with their gorgeous baby bumps, kiddies upstairs in bed etc! They have no idea how it feels - even when you're not thinking about getting preggers you're still thinking about it!!  

Anyway still no sign of AF but 2 neg tests so far. Can't stop crying. Even burst into tears yesterday whilst in tesco. Must'v looked mental lol!

Anyway, payday yesterday so i'm off to Milton Keynes to do some serious damage  

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest xxx


----------



## lesleyr

Minimoustache big huhgs hun theres nothing worse xx I know its hard 2 keep ur mind off it but atleast ur goin away n keepin urself busy hun, which is the best thing. Keeps u sane xx FIngers crossed 4 u xx

well finished provera on tue. Had af pain since but still nothin, but 2night im feelin so bloated n that i could(sorry tmi) poo 4 britain 10 times over my belly feels that full. Hope it af comes soon so i can start my clomid.

Hope every1 is ok xxxx


----------



## Florence38

Hi - a quick update from me, am on cd21 and trying to keep sane in the 2ww   Had a few niggly pains yesterday which i often get about a week before AF but trying to put that to the back of my mind and stay positive, not easy.  Minimoustache know what you mean about advice from people that haven't gone through what we go through.  My Mum said to me the other day to try and keep all of this in perspective.  Easy to say for someone that had 2 children without thinking about it!


----------



## mimimoustache

Thanks ladies ur very kind.

And florence ur absolutley right - sat night i decided to go out and have a few drinks with my mates, this turned into a few more and then clubbing. Totally unplanned but had a fab night and really cheered me up. Perhaps wasn't the best idea to go out and get blotto but after sobbing all weekend i thought "oh sod it"    

Anyway next day i got the BIGGEST lecture from my mother about how irresponsible i am and i shouldn't be drinking and be out in town if i want to get preggers. grrrrrrr this is the same woman who tells me to "stop thinking about it and it will happen"   lol 

Have a great week ladies, fingers crossed for you all. xxxxx

Oh and still no AF btw...that's 4 days late now but 3rd negative test so gonna leave it few days and see. I need to invest in shares in clearblue i think   xxxxxx


----------



## espoir09

It's a thought actually.  HPKs are not cheap particularly if you're also usin OPKs.  There is surely a market for cheap but accurate tests that hasn't been explored....

We could do a FF branded one, or one in a discreet box for someone who doesn't want the world to know what she is buying!

 to everyone

By the way for those struggling with insenstive / thoughtless comments there's a thread specifically for that but can't find the link for it right now.


----------



## Florence38

Hi ladies - cd23 for me today, had some more niggly pains yesterday, felt very emotional but probably not helped by the fact that I watched 'One Born Every Minute'.  Have got some spotting today so unfortunately AF is on its way   I think AF will probably happen at CD26 as I usually get spotting around 3 days before AF.  We bd'd on cd10, 13, 14 and 16 so if my AF does come on CD26 would probably mean that I ovulated on CD12 so I'm thinking that typically we may have just missed it!  And my cycles so far have been CD30, CD28, CD30 so I thought this month it was more than likely that I would ovulate from day 14 onwards.  Aaaaagh!  Feel gutted as I was hoping that we may catch it in this round of Clomid but am off to the Consultants tomorrow so at least I can move on to the next step.  Hopefully he will up my dose and we can move on from there.  Have got a stinking cold too so at least I can now dose myself up with lemsip max without worrying and I will be treating myself to a large glass of vino tonight!!

LesleyR and minimoustache - has AF showed up yet?

Espoir - I see that you also have your Cons appointment tomorrow so best of luck for that.  Let us know how you get on.

Good luck to all,

Florence


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,  not posted on her for a while.  Florence I am in a similar position to you.  I am on cycle day 27  of 50mg clomid.  I have consultants appontment om 1st April  (he he).  I am hoping, like you,  that if it doesn't work this month the consultant will up the dose.  However last time they did suggest a lap and  dye and i said i really didn't want to so i had an hsg xray instead.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what a lap and dye would tell us that a hsg wouldn't as i have a feeling they might suggest this.  I had an ectopic and the left tube removed  1 1/2 years ago and just so want to avoid a lap and dye.  However if i need to i need to.  fingers crossed for everyone htis month.  and   it works.  Sending lots of    to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## mimimoustache

Hi ya ladies, hope you have all had a good day.

Florence - still no sign of AF! Bad cos my hopes are really up and i can see i'm gonnna come crashing back down very soon. I'm having reflexology tonight so she will prob be able to tell me if she can feel anything going on. 

And i watched one born every minute last night too...and blubbed and blubbed. In the words of my husband "god woman why do you do it to yourself??!"   

Take care xxx


----------



## lesleyr

nope no af yet grr!!!!! That was last tue that i finished my provera. Ive had af pain since last wed but nothing. Im just wishin it would hurry up n come so i can get my clomid started. How long have people on here waited 4 af after provera?

Florence - fingers crossed af doesnt appear hun xxx

Squidgely - sorry dont have a clue, i always just assumed that it would show if there was any blockages/cysts/ problems that a dye would show up. As i said though i dont have a clue thats just what ive taking from it xx

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## HendryHope

Hi Squidgely - I had an HSG x ray before I had my lap and dye. The HSG showed them that one of my tubes was blocked, but not the extent or any details, just that the x ray dye wasn't getting into my left tube. They hoped that they would be able to unblock the tube during my lap and dye, as they can sometimes do that if the blockage isn't too bad. Unfor they weren't able to do that in my case. However, they also discovered some endometriosis on my left ovary which they lasered while they were in there, but which they otherwise wouldn't have known about if they hadn't done the op. I've also heard positive stories of women becoming pregnant just after their lap and dye, as the dye flushes out their system and can help smooth down the super fine tentacly things that line our tubes so that the egg won't get stuck on it's way down. If you're in any doubt though, you should just ask your consultant when you see them, just like you've asked here. Everyone is different, and only you know what is right for you, so don't be swayed by what other people have had. I hope this helps!


----------



## Florence38

Hi ladies – CD25 for me, still spotting so I think AF will be here over the weekend.  Went to see the Cons yesterday, he said that I should keep going on the 50mg for now, have a blood test this month at CD21 and if my results are low from that then he will up the dose for me and stick with it for another 6 months.  I asked him what if that didn’t work and he advised us that if he were in our shoes would skip IUI and go straight for IVF.  Had a chat with DH about it and he agreed with me that sounds like the best thing to do, so we’ve got 6 months to save for our first go!  

Hi Squidgely – yes, looks like we are at around the same stage.  I had a lap & dye last year which I was very apprehensive about as I thought not really necessary but really glad I did cos they found a bit of endo which they treated and was good to get confirmation that everything else was ok, tubes were clear etc.  I asked cons yesterday if he thought that the lap was a factor in me getting pregnant on 2nd go of Clomid last year and he said that there is no medical evidence to back it up but he’s seen it happen so many times cos everything has been given a clear out.

Lesleyr, minimoustache – how are you both, any signs of AF today?

Well, thank goodness, its Friday and the sun is shining although b. freezing.  I’m off to get a Maccy Ds at lunchtime as a Friday treat 

Hope everyone is ok,

Florence x


----------



## mimimoustache

mmmmmm maccies. good call florence!  

still no AF!! over a week late now. no more bloody pg tests. costing me an absolute fortune and just get disappointed each time! gotta wait another week apparently then ring docs back. dunno what they will do then?!

feel like my body is being v v cruel to me this month. if i ain't bloody preggers then stop messing about   lol 

have a good weekend ladies xxxxx


----------



## espoir09

Mimi moustache that its just the HPKs that are wrong!

Saw the consultant yesterday - waited 45 minutes for a 2min conversation.  We have now been referred for IVF treatment.

 never truly believed it would come to this


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed 4 u minimoustache xx I know what u mean about bodies being cruel mines is just grr the now xxx

Well still no af!!!!!!!! Symptons ave went away except my nipples r so sore! They r killin me n very sensitive!!. No more af pain or that. I just wish i knew what my body was playin at. 1 of my friends actually said 2 me yest 'r u sure ur not pregnant? I mean i know u tested b4 u took ur provera but it is possible'. I was like grrrrrrrrrrr quit sayin things like that!!

Hope every1 is ok x


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Ladies,


I am quite new to the site so hope you dont mind me joining this thread.

I started 50mg of Clomid last August

Aug - BFN
Sept - BFN
Oct - BFN

Saw my consultant again in January she prescribed another 3 month cycle of 50mg along with follicle tracking scans and bloods.

Feb  - BFN  (Follie can and bloods showed that ovulation took place and my progesterone levels came back at 68 which is apparently quite good)
March.......Well we will see what this month brings us.  AF here at the moment  so back for another scan on 15th.

Have had the most horrendous PMS, thought i was actually going to burst a blood vessel at one point last week and now AF is here all i do is cry at the slightest thing.

Anyway thats a bit about me and my treatment.

Thanks for reading & look forward to reading your posts.

Good luck with your treatments

Smiffles

xxxxxx


----------



## mary poppins10

hi evry1 im on day 26 of cycle 2 clomid,felt much better this month side effects wernt too bad.good luck to u all.florence were on the same cycle day when r u gonna statr testing?? good luck    xx


----------



## lesleyr

welcome smiffles hun, every1 is here 2 help and listen xx

Well ladies after finishing provera  4 the 1st time nearly 2wks ago i was all set on phonin doctors 2mrw 2 make another appointment as was sure there was gona b no joy on af appearing now. BUT last night i examined myself and felt my cervix(never felt b4 or never noticed) and was like ohhhhhhhhh fingers crossed please please please be something, had some pain 2day but ignored it as ive had alot of pain recently with no joy but thought 2 b safe i will put a panty liner on. I went 2 the toilet just before 3 and shock horror id been bleedin!! AF HAS APPEARED!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy, i really didnt expect it. So now 2day is offically cd1 and 2mrw night i can start my clomid, my 1st every round. I cant wait. SO 2mrw night i will b goin 2 bed high on 100mg of clomid lol. 

Question tho, ive just been workin out my dates etc. cd21 is on a sat, so should i just make an appoinment 2 get my bloods done on the fri which is cd20 instead? or wait til cd23 on the mon?. Just askin as im wantin 2 make an appointment 2mrw or tue.

xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi ladies,

Lesleyr - YAY for your AF arriving, I have used Provera a couple of times and it always waits to the last bloody minute for AF to show. I was much the same as you last month my cycle 21 day fell on a Saturday but the clinic booked me in on the Monday for bloods and a scan, I then had to go back 2 days later for the same again. If your unsure just give them a ring and find out. Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment and hope you get a BFP soon.

Mary poppins10 - keeping fingers crossed for you honey hope you get you BFP this month.

Smiffles xxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

thanks smiffles hun. Lol it does doesnt it. Ive hardly had any periods 4 2 yrs(3!!), so was like come i really need af 2 behave and do what i want 4 once. Yeah im goin 2 phone gps 2mrw and c what they say as im not back 2 fertility clinic until may(hopin i dont need 2 go back tho   ) so ive just 2 get cd21 bloods at gps every cycle. xx


----------



## Florence38

Hi all - well CD28 for me and still no af.  Without sounding negative, I know its on its way as I've had the usual spotting I get every month - should be today, tomorrow or Wednesday although I did think it would happen at the weekend - major irratibility with DH on Sat. night (he has man flu and was driving me nuts!) so was convinced it would come on Sunday, why do our bodies play tricks on us like that   Hi Mary Poppins - if AF doesn't come by CD31 then I will be testing.  If I didn't have any spotting, I would definitely be testing now!  How about you?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you will have the good luck to start us all off on a round of BFPs!!!!  

Hoorah for Lesley R and your AF arriving - good luck on your first round of Clomid.  My Cons told me if my CD21 arrived at the weekend then to go long and have the b. test on the Monday but that's cos my cycles have been around 30 days before.

Here's hoping this Monday flies by!

Florence xx


----------



## lesleyr

thanks florence hun. Fingers crossed she doesnt appear 4 u  xxx

Hope every1 else is okx

Well i phoned gp 2day ive 2 go in cd20 so the fri at lunchtime. They said its only like 12 2 24hrs b4 cd21 so ur results wont b that different and that they will take in2 account that its the day b4. Ive just counted out the rest of my cycle aswell. Turns out cd28 or should i say otd is actually on my birthday!!!So now im torn on what 2 do, i mean it could b the best birthday every or it could b the biggest slap in the face. I just need 2 decide whether 2 test that day or put it off. Well obviously this depends on when or should i say if af appears. Who knows if she will appear tho as only had 3 in over 2 yrs and this one, my 4th had 2 b brought on by provera. xx


----------



## Florence38

Well, AF got me today - CD29.  I knew it was on its way so feel ok, just eager to get on with the new month.  I will be sticking with the 50mg for now until I've had my 21 day blood test and then perhaps I will go on to the 100mg if my levels aren't high enough.  

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## lesleyr

sorry florence hun big hugs xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Florence38 Sending you big hugs Hun xxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

well third night of clomid and so far no side effects at all. Whish 2 b honest im quite impressed and shocked with as i expected quite a few side effects as this is my 1st round of clomid PLUS its 100mg. But so far nothin. 


hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Lesleyr thats good, sounds like you are getting on well.  Im only on 50mg and have the mosta awful moods and hot flushes but I suppose it effects everyone in different ways.

You sound so possitive hun, keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## lesleyr

thanks sniffles hun. Yeah i expected 2 get side effects after everything i have read but nothing, zilch, nada. Not that im complainin or anything lol. But just as it was a higher dose i was determind i would lol.

Im not really that positive the now 2 b honest, so much infact that ive actually started a diary on here 2 keep my head clear and sorted and just 2 slever and get it all out u know.

Thats not good about ur side effects hun, thats the most common 1s that every1 seems 2 b gettin or has had. Fingers crossed 4 u xxxx


----------



## Smiffles06

Thanks so much hun, I am at the hospital on Monday for a follie scan and bloods so keeping my fingers crossed.

Keeping a diary is a good idea (might start one myself) I feel that as much as i talk to DH, familly and friends nobody truly understands how I feel.  Have to say tho this site has been a god send and it si so great to have support from people who are going through the same thing.

You will get there hun, on my first round of Clomid last year i didnt have many side effects but this time it seems to have hit me like a tonne of bricks, but I suppose i just have to accept it and keep in mind that hopefully i get a BFP and a healthy wee baby at the end of it.  

xxx


----------



## mimimoustache

Hi ladies hope you're all ok. AF finally arrived 12 days late! So am back on my clomid and   this month will be the one. And i have my fingers crossed for each and every one of you too.

Leslie - so pleased to read how excited you were to get AF. And the only side effects i get with clomid are hot flushes.  This amuses most people at work shivering in their jumpers whilst i swan about in a vest sweating lol.  They all keep teasing that im far too young to be having hot flushes  

Anyway off i go now back to the football.  My husband is well impressed i havent moaned about having to watch it again.......but little does he know it's because i am enjoying watching David Beckham - Yum x


----------



## lesleyr

smiffles fingers crossed n pma 4 fab scan on monday 4 u xx Yeah def talkin 2 them is great but theres things they dont get at times even though they say they understand. N as bad as it is 2 say theres times u just dont want 2 talk 2 them never mind any1 else thats y i decided 2 write my diary so i could offload. Yeah this site is fantastic so much info n support. xx

Minimoustache 12days late?1 OMG hun thats   . Atkeast its here now n ur back on the clomid hun which is something. Im roastin anyway so i could b gettin hot flushes n would never know lol. Lol i bet they do. Enjoy ur pervin lol xxx


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.  Well AF got me yesterday.  3 days late.  That was my last lot of clomid and I am back to the consultant on 1st April.  I am now getting my head round the fact that he will probably say i should have a lap and dye.  I was just wondering what the recovery time is.  Last time the registrar said i could be back at work the next day (i told her i am a childminder and need to be physically well enough for this).  Any feed back would be much appreciated.  Anyway i suppose a month break might do me good.  Sending  Lots of   to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## HendryHope

Squidgely - the recovery time for my lap and dye was very quick, but I certainly couldn't have managed to be at work the next day and I work in an office sitting on my butt all day! It took me about a week to go back to work. It's not agony, but it is uncomfortable, and I found sitting and standing painful for the first few days. You might find you have sore shoulders for the first 24 hours, I know I did. This is due to the gas they pump you full of so they can get a good look around. As a childminder, I definitely think you would need to wait until you were completely well again (prob around a month) because if a kid accidently bashed your tummy, you would know all about it! The stitches took AGES to come out too, which I found uncomfy after a few weeks, as they pulled a wee bit. But it's really not bad, and worth it if they can find something that they can fix or treat! 

Hope this is helpful hon! 

P xxxx


----------



## squidgely

hendryhope thankyou very much for your reply.  I thought the registrar was talking  .  Thank goodness for this website and people who actually know what it is like to go through what we go through.  I had an ectopic just over a year ago and my shoulders were sore from the air then.  (I had my left tube removed  by the abodominal/csection route which left me sore for about 6 weeks.)  However I am thinking that this wouldn't be as painful as the emergency i had for my ectopic and could be very worth while.  Hoping for some   soon.  

Squidgley


----------



## Florence38

Hi All - Squidgely, minimoustache - sorry to hear that AF got you.  Squidgely - looks like you are on the same day cycle as me so we can be cycle buddies   1st day of taking next round of Clomid today and trying to keep positive that this will be the month.  Does anyone take any vit. supplements?  I just take folic acid but was wondering whether it might be worth me and my DH taking some extra vits.  Had a row with DH on Mon night cos found out that he'd still been smoking when he told me he'd given it up so I went into one a bit.  All ok now though, he's promised to not smoke and to take on the extra vits. if necessary!  Feels awful having to nag him and if we weren't going through this I'm sure I'd be a lot more laid back about the smoking thing but I just want to give us every chance possible.

Lesley R - good news on no side effects.  I don't get too many, probably more headaches than usual and alot more weepy/irritable before AF!

Squidgely - I had my lap & dye on a Monday and took the rest of the week off.  I was out of hospital the same day, felt very tired the next day and had a few shoulder pains but nothing major. I agree with HendryHope that you definitely cannot go back to work the next day.  By Thursday I felt ok and if push came to shove I probably could have gone back to work (I work in an office) but was really thankful of having a full week's rest, especially as my mother-in-law descended on us that weekend and I was looking after her and my DH's step dad more than the other way around!  I was sooo nervous before I went in for the lap as I'd never had a general before and am not good in hospitals at the best of times but all went ok and wasn't anything near as bad as I had feared.  

Good luck for all on their next round of Clomid.  Here's   we all get our BFPs this round.


----------



## mary poppins10

hiya evryone,on cd 29 tday,of my second clomid cycle,ovulated on day twenty,had my bloods back day 21 was 1,5 i had one a week later and thatwas worse at 0,5 so dont knw wot has happened this month for it to be so low  i also had three posative opk s.today ive rang around a few clinics and am going to have the folicle tracking for next month,good luck to ou all xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Ladies 

How are you all today??

Mary Poppins10 - Sorry to hear that your bloods came back low, mine were the same on the first load of Clomid I had but with these cycles they are now doing the follie tracking and things seem to be working much better.  Keeping fingers crossed for you hun.

Florence38 - I am only taking Folic Acid at the moment, I'm not too sure if I should be taking extra supplements either??  Can understand why you would be angry with DH especially since he told you he already stopped (men will do anything for a quiet life  ) just have to give him loads of reassurance and support.  Wishing you both the best of luck.


Lesleyr - How you getting on with the Clomid hun??  Still feeling ok?

Hi to anyone else I have missed, hope you are all well.

Loads of love and   to you all

Smiffles

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

hey smiffles yeah im ok hun u?? Ive felt sick 4 like 10 mins at night and same in the mornin. It just comes on then goes quick as it comes lol. But its a case of havin 2 run when it comes on incase the stuff at the back of my throat decides that it is infact gona make an appearance lol. Bar that im ok tho. Finished my clomid last night so 2day is cd7 so the fun bit has now started lol. Im tryin not 2 get hopes up tho. I dont get periods so i dont know what my cycle is so im thinkin if no af appears then i will hold off til cd35 or cd36 that way i will know 4 def if it is a bfp or bfn.  x

Mary poppins sorry about ur results hun, grr our bodies eh xxx

Florence mines is the same, hes basically stopped 4 over a yr but he goes thro phases and starts again 4 a week til i pull him up about it. Its a man thing lol. Im takin folic acid, starfower oil as ive got pcos, vit c tabs. U can take pre natal care tabs, alot of people take them. But 2 b honest its really up 2 urself. Theres wellman stuff 4 men aswell which some cons recommend. As i say tho its up 2 urself as i know how expensive vitamins can b. Even go in2 holland n barrat they will give u fab advice on things 2 try xx

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Lesleyr - Sounds like you are coping well hun, sometimes I get waves of sickness but it dissapears as quick as it started. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get your bfp soon. X

Well I am on day 14 of my cycle so I had bloods done and my follie tracking scan this morning. Dr said he couldn't see ANY follicles this month and said he was quite dissapointed as he would have expected more on day 14 of my cycle. Told me he is doubtful that much will happen in the next couple of days but asked me to go back on Friday and they would check again. 

I managed to compose myself until I got to the car and phoned dh to tell him the not so good news, I suppose I'm just really dissapointed with the fact that clomid makes me feel so rubbish yet it doesn't seem to be working. DH told me to get a grip of myself and saud it's not like anybody told me I would never be able to have a baby!!! Which is true I know but it's just heartbreaking when your body hoes through so much and then someone turns round and says you don't even have one bloody follicle.

Sorry for ranting. Thanks for Reading 



Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carley

Smiffles06 so sorry to hear that, and that u r feeling low, fingers crossed that next month will be a better month for u!!! 
 

x


----------



## Smiffles06

Thanks Honey


----------



## lesleyr

thanks smiffles hun xxx. Thats not good bout ur scan hun. If still same when u go back id ask ur cons if hes gona up ur dosage since uve been on 50 4 a few months. Fingers crossed 4 u hun xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi

Do you girls recommend clomid for those who ovulate? (also in 40's)

thanks
angels


----------



## HendryHope

Angels - I ovulate on my own and my consultant prescribed a 6 month course on 50mg. I have one blocked tube, so the clomid was to force both sides to ovulate and give us a chance each month. OTD for this course is Friday and I have one more course to go after that. Consultant has already written to me to say I won't get any more, which I guess is right, cos the Clomid was doing what it was supposed to, we just still haven't gotten pregnant. Increasing my dose wouldn't achieve anything, and would maybe make me over stimulate. Hope this helps!

Smiffles -   so sorry about your scan experience. Poor you! Men just don't understand how this horrid drug makes us feel sometimes. They wouldn't be able to handle it and still function I bet! We are wonder women for what we go through! Fingers crossed for better news on Friday!


----------



## lesleyr

hendryhope just wana say fingers crossed 4  bfp on fri hun xx


----------



## Carley

Hi Angels i ovulate by myself also (altho not in 40's) cons prescribed me this as said it wouldn't cause no harm and may give my body a bit of a kick, so i guess it wouldn't hurt to try!!

Sorry i can't be of more help!!!


x


----------



## Florence38

Hi all - how is everyone today?  What a gorgeous day outside, so lovely to see the sunshine at last!  CD7 for me, felt a bit teary yesterday but feeling a lot better today.  Can't wait for the time when my moods get back to some normality 

Smiffles - sorry to hear of the results from your scan.  Hope all goes ok for Friday.


----------



## Carley

Hey Florence, glad your feeling better it has been a lovely day out today not that ive seen much of it as ive been feeling really crappy, 5th day of clomid for me and it seems to be kicking in im getting very hot flushes painful headaches that come and go and been feeling a little dizzy  

Hoping it works for me soon as not sure how long i can take feeling like this for altho to be honest as long as it works eventually i'll take whatever comes  
 to all!

x


----------



## HendryHope

Hey Carley - Sorry to hear you're suffering from the side effects of the evil drug.   It's such a crappy way to feel, I can totally empathise! My first cycle was horrible, and I felt exactly the same as you - that I couldn't do this for long. But I think it is worse because there is all that anticipation, anxiety, excitement and expectation piled on top of the side effects. It messes with your head.   Nothing you can do about it unfortunately, but I hope that by knowing the first is the worst (hey that rhymes - should be the Clomid slogan!) you will be able to look towards (slightly) easier times ahead! Obviously all your FF hope you get your BFP on your first go! You're doing great! In the meantime, have loads of


----------



## Carley

Hendryhope thanku for your kind words here's hoping we all get our bfp's real soon!!!


x


----------



## Florence38

Actually this is the first month that I haven't had any headaches from the clomid.  I usually get one around AF, then as AF is ending but nada so far.  Perhaps my body is getting used to it.  Although I can't say the same for the mood swings.  Played badminton last night with DH - first time I've done any exercise for quite some time and I'm aching already 

Here's hoping you are lucky Carley and get your BFP on round 1.


----------



## mary poppins10

hi everyone,                                                                                                                                                              hope your all ok thanx for replies.im still waiting for af because of bloods being so low dont think i ovulated this month   but just waiting to start round +3.also my sil has gone into labour 5 weeks early so excited to meet my nephew she got rpreg on her first round of ivf  .Does anyone knw how long the iui waiting list is in wales ?/xxx GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXX


----------



## lesleyr

hey all hope every1 is ok

Aww thats fab mary poppins hun its great being an aunt. xx

thats great florence that uve had no headaches this cycle xxx

Well last night i was roastin, same 2day. Its not hot flushes its just feelin hot all the time. Ive had afcramps in my belly since yest. N 2day i nearly fainted!!! Im on cd11 so god knows what is up with me. Ive twinges in my belly since sun, so im thinkin that i could ovulate earlier than cd14 but who knows lol. Ive been trackin my cervix tho n past few days it was down but now its sittin higher so think that means that i ave but unsure. Any ideas?? Ive had no side effects from clomid tho pasrt from feelin sick 4 10mins here n there

Just hoin that i get my bfp this month


----------



## Carley

Lesley feeling like ur going to faint is prob clomid as ive been the same today and also been feeling really hot!!!

I   we all get our BFP real soon i dunno about anyone else but im starting to get really fed up now!!!  

x


----------



## Shellebell

mary poppins

RE IUI in Wales, have you had a look at the Wales boards to find out what the waiting times/tx's are 

this is the board for general chatter for your local area
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=260.0

This is the offical clinic board if you are going to IVF wales in Cardiff 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0


----------



## lesleyr

its a constant hot so dont think it is from the clomid, only felt faint once 2day n once yest. im now cd11 so been off clomid a few days now n had no side effects fromthe clomid thats y i dont think it is that. I think its ovulation, hopefully


----------



## lesleyr

well 2day im not feelin as hot so thinking my temp is goin back down. Also im gettin cd21 bloods takin next fri(cd20) so i thought well if i have ovulated cd9/10/11 then next fri's bloods wont show this, so ive phoned up docs 2day and made an appointment 2 get another set of bloods done on tue aswell. That way if i have ovulated on 1 of they days it will show, plus i will also have fri's results aswell which is a few days between so showed b able 2 gauge from them. Only thing ive got 2day is cramps. Still havin loads of bms just incase im wrong tho. Hopin i get a bfp this month so i get a great birthday pressie findin out im goin 2 b a mum.

Hope every1 is ok.

xx


----------



## lesleyr

well what a day n night ive had. Yest mornin i felt sick but it subsided then last night bout 9 onwards it was back with avengence!! I was actually sick twice! Plus feelin really tired aswell, but tiredness could b from my m.e playin up. Plus still lightheaded. Well 2day ive been the same n felt sickish all day. Dont know whats up with me. Other half is like ohh u dont think do u?? But im behavin even tho if i did ovulate at weekend like a think then it is possible. But not gettin ahead of myself, which im impressed with lol. I honestly dont c it being clomid as i stopped takin it cd6 n i never had any side effects bar 10 mins of feelin sick once/twice a day on cd4 n cd5.

Hope every1 is ok x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Not been here in a while, after the problems we had with our last cycle of clomid we looked into IVF but weren't given good odds. Been in a bit of a mood all week, then realised today my period is 4 days late. 

I've heard from friends that clomid can sort of stimulate your ovaries into working again. My boobs are also really sore, but the first test I did came back as not having enough 'stuff' to test so drinking water in the hopes that we can test again soon.

A natural pregnancy really would be a miracle, just praying like mad that its not nature being cruel. 

M x x


----------



## Carley

Hey Mandym, fingers crossed for u hoping it's a BFP!!!!  

x


----------



## Florence38

Hi ladies - hope you all had good weekends?  CD13 for me today so trying to get busy at the moment   Feel a bit strange today as today would have been my due date if I hadn't had the miscarriage.  I really thought I would have fallen again by now   Lets hope the change in weather brings us a change in luck.

MandyM - fingers crossed that you get a BFP, keep us posted.


----------



## emma444

hi. I am on day 26 after my 5th clomid cycle (ttc 2 years) ....can't stop thinking about doing a pregnancy test... anyone else waste loads each month? Anyone else at the same stage x


----------



## lesleyr

well cd17 2day. Had bloods taken 2day incase i did ovulate early but still gettin originally cd21 bloods takin on fri(cd20). Still havin lower back ache and pain in my lower tummy like a dull ache. SLightly eh irritable lol plus still light headed feelin and tired. 

Mandym fingers crossed hun xxxxx

Florence hugs hun u will get there hun xx

Emma ive decidin im not wastin 2 many tests each month. cd28 4 me is 3 april but as its my birthday and if af doesnt appear and if i can manage lol i will put it off aslong as poss, well until cd35 lol. Obviously this depends on what my bloods say. Its natural tho 2 b thinkin bout doin tests, espec when ur nearin the end of ur 2ww. Fingers crossed 4 u xx

Hope every1 else isok x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Sorry for all that excitement. Got a BFP this morning, then started bleeding this afternoon, second miscarriage in like 3/4 months  

Hope you all have lots of luck.

M x


----------



## emma444

Hi, 

MandyM- I am new to the site but saw your posting and had my fingers crossed - i am so sorry you have got bleeding. Has it been confirmed or could it be implantation bleeding? 
I hope you are ok. 

x

Lesleyr- i got a dull ache in lower abdo each month too - wasn't so bad last month so got all excited but BFN! I soft of like having the pain because i figure it means my ovaries are doing something! x


Florence- Spring is in the air- definitely bringing luck to everyone! (along with the 2 magpies i saw on the way to work!). I hope you are feeling better today. x

xxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi Emma,

I've just upped your bubbles with lots of crazy clicking!

I was hopefull at first, but I've started with really really bad cramps and its quite bad now. I see my consultant this month so I might have to ask about further tests etc. 

M x


----------



## emma444

so sorry Mandy. sending you hugs! x


----------



## lesleyr

aww mandy hun huge major big time hugs 4 u hun. No other words 4 u hun xxxxx

Emma hi hun, im cd17 so past ovary pain stage. Not sure what the pain is but its a right pain in the   lol. Its not painfully just a dull ache nothin major. n i keep gettin stitches in my side. Just got 2 wait n c what the bloods say next wk then my pee stick tests. Hope u get ur bfp soon hun xx


----------



## HendryHope

Mandy - so sorry.   Take care of yourself x

Lesley - hope you start to feel better soon, sounds like you're having a right hard time of it lately!  

 for everyone!


----------



## Carley

Mandym so so sorry, not much else i can say  

x


----------



## lesleyr

thanks hendryhope hun. Jst tryin 2 behave as other half and friend r like wooooooooooooo could b early pregnancy signs. Which i know it could b but 2 b honest im not tryin 2 get my hopes up , im doin quite well mentally aswell so i know that im not gettin my hopes up. 2 b honest im actually quite numb 2 it all. The pains r just grr, my belly is so tender over my womb area. But hey cd17 2day n its nearly over but only a wk or so 2 go now b4 testin. How r u doin? xxx


----------



## lesleyr

hey hows every1?

Im done in big time. Im so tired n still gettin loads of cramps n dull ache in lower back. Ive been gettin pains in left breast aswell that keeps comin n goin. 

xxx


----------



## emma444

Hi everyone. 

I was getting all excited as day 27 and going to test tomorrow but think AF might be starting....getting some of the usual signs....   

There's still a bit of hope though saw my gynae consultant yesterday-He is now going to put us on waiting list for IUI or IVF- got to wait to see what he suggests. 

As my husband says 'chin up' !

Hope you are feeling better lesleyr ?
X


----------



## lesleyr

Hey emma thats great bout being put on the list hun, heres hopin u get ur bfp beforeit hun xxx

Well im in agony, cramps r really bad in my lower belly n dull ache in my back is gettin worse. Got phone call from docs 2day bout my blood test results on cd17. Said shows no sign of ovulation. Was gutted as i was sure id ovulated really early. Lady i spoke 2 said look dont let it get u down uve still got bloods 2 get 2mrw which may b more positive 4 u or may atleast show a decrease or increase which will give u an idea n that way u can talk 2 doc when ur in next week. Was a slap in the face tho. But she did say i couldve ovulated earlier than what i thought or that i could just ovulate later. Past hour its sunk in n ive got my head round it. Plus its only cd19 so still early. Just wish i knew y ive had constant cramps in tummy n dull ache in my back 4 a wk n a half. Got pain in left boob aswell.

Hope every1 is ok 
xxx


----------



## emma444

BFN on day 28 and stomach ache starting.    . Hope everyone else having more luck.... xx


Lesley day 19 is very early cause i had to do mine on day 21 and day 28 incase ovulated later xxx


----------



## lesleyr

Emma - hey hun, yeah i know cd19 is early. I was sure i had ovulated early and gp had told me if u feel u have ovulated early then get an earlier blood test but also 2 get cd21 blood done aswell. Thats y i got bloods taken cd17 incase i had, but i hadnt ovulated a wk earlier as i found out. Had bloods taken yest so hopefully they r better. x

Well finally had 2 make an appointment yest 2 c gp as pain ive had 4 nearly 2weeks got 2 much. She said could b an infection which she tested 4 but was neg but gave me antibiotics just incase. Also gave me paracetomal and codine. She said hopefully they work but so far nope lol. Pain is a little less full on 2day so avent took any painkillers 2day, but now startin 2 get so sore so may have 2. SHe said pain is either just from clomid, ovulation but that im producin more than 1 egg which is causin the pain, or just my ovaries kickin in. She touched my lower tummy and i was nearly thro the roof! lol. She said she could c i was in pain as i was grey and bent over, so atleast she could c i wasnt at it. Unfortuantly tho she only told me what i suspected already but atleast now ive got pills PLUS 2 hot water bottles. N the hot water bottles ave brought me up in red blotchey rashes on my tummy and back where ive had them lol. SO im now a blotchy, moaning in pain wreck lol. She did say if come mon im still the same ive 2 go back and they will do more tests as the pain has been goin on 4 2 long.

Hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## emma444

Hi hope everyone doing ok.

Is your stomach better today or are you going back to doctors Lesley? 

I have stomach cramps but unfortunately i have a reason. Still means i can start another cycle of clomid.....fingers crossed....day2 and counting! 

x


----------



## Arrows

hiya Everyone
My name is Rachel. I'm 26, DH 34 and ttc since Jan 2007. After a natural m/c April'07 we struggled to conceive.
I did 6mths of Clomid back in 2008 and suffered lots of side effects and hated every minute of it! I had all BFN's.
I have now been through 2 rounds of IVF which we've had to pay for ourselves as I'm too young for NHS in my area (I'm 26 NHS=30-34). 1st was BFN and 2nd was BFP but m/c @5.5wks on 26th Feb 2010.
With no money left and feeling battered, bruised and heart sore, we're on a short break and will be going back to Clomid roughly June-time.
Because of the side effect I suffered last time I'm really dreading it. Doctors have also suggested I could use Tamoxifen or injections of Gonal F but that would be a lot more expensive.
I've been on the Oxfordshire thread until recently but so many BFPs that I'm struggling at the mo.


----------



## lesleyr

hey emma sorry af appeared but yeah as u said hun heres 2 another month of clomid xx. well i woke up sun and the pain id had 4 nearly 2wks had gone! I was so happy as id been in agony and was dreadin avin 2 go back 2 gps 4 more tests and possibly hospital, but thank god i didnt have 2. Felt abit sickish and sore head and sore boobs past couple of days but bar that im great now lol. xxx

Welcome rachel so sorry 4 ur loss xx  Heres hopin clomid works 4 u this time round xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I havent been posting much, not been feeling myself but just wanted to come on and say a big hello and let you know I am thingking about you all  

My AF is a day late, feel a bit scared because i dont want to test and get a negative result so I am trying to put it off until the end of the week.  I have some of the classic af signs, sore chest, bloating and feeling a bit hormonal but these could double up as being signs of pregnancy but trying not to get my hopes up to much.  Hospital phoned today to give me the results of my 21 day bloods and they advised that i deffo did ovulate last month although it was a little later than it usually is so i am wondering if this is why AF is late??

Anyway enough rambling, will let you know how i get on keep your fingers crossed for me.

Love and babydust to you all


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - apols I haven't been on FF for a bit, just felt like i needed a little break from things.  Sniffles - sounds like you have felt the same.  How is everyone?  Well, CD22 for me today - have got my blood test tomorrow as last 3 cycles have been 30 days long so hoping it will show some signs of ovulation.  Then have got an appointment with my cons in a couple of weeks to discuss the results, he said if shows I haven't ovulated then he will reluctantly put me up to 100 mg.

Good luck to all for this month.  Here's hoping for a run of BFPs!!!!!!!!!  Sniffles - I have everything crossed for you for a BFP, keep us posted.

Florence xx


----------



## Carley

Smiffles06 heres hoping u get a bfp fingers and toes crossed for u  

I am on cd21 and ovulated around day 13 i feel very dif and dare i say preg this month it all feels so different this month but then this is my first round on clomid so will prob be the clomid thats making me feel so different!!

Good luck to u all and   thinking!!


x


----------



## Carley

Florence38 hope your feeling better and fingers crossed u ovulated this month!!!


x


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Guys

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid after getting it privately as the NHS won't give me it due to me having a BMI of over 35. Had CM on day 9   but had twinges in my sides from day 11 which turned into full blown cramps, like period pains from day 13 til today (day 16). I have no idea if I've ovulated so am just *ahem* jumping DH every couple of days until around day 21  . No complaints from him though funnily enough. My cycle ranges from 30 to 35 days as I also have PCOS.


----------



## lesleyr

welcome foxylady, twinges in ur side from cd11 2 cd16 sounds like what i had. Mines actually got so bad and cripplin and had it 4 2wks. I went 2 docs and they said its either ovulation, clomid, or ovulation as ovaries werent used 2 it. Ive got pcos aswell and had 3/4 periods in over 2 yrs and 1 of them had 2 b induced. Best way 2 jump dh atleast every 2nd day so that u can try catch ovulation. Fingers crossed 4 u xx

SNiffles fingers crossed 4 u hun xx

florence fingers crossed 4 u 2 hun xx


Well had docs 2day. Same again with blood results takin on cd20, no ovulation   . So i asked him if there was any difference between the 2 levels. So we both looked at them. Progesterin on cd17 was 3.5 or 3.8 so def no ovulation and on cd20 progesteron level was 14.5 or 14.8. So there was a def rise. Doc said this could b a sign that im just ovulatin later but not 2 get my hopes up 2 much just incase. But he said next month ive 2 get bloods done on cd21 and cd28, well if im not preg which i doubt i am. I was well chuffed with the jump in hormone levels tho so fingers croossed i did ovulate.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Shellebell

I would say that your Dr is testing on the wrong day hun   so don't feel bad
I have long/irregular cycles and I  have day 21 and day 28 bloods, day 21 is the norm day for a 28 day cycle so having bloods done day 17 is early  let alone of you don't have 'normal' cycles


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone.  Not posted on her for a while as have had a month break from clomid.  Had consultants appontment yesterday.  Saw the Specialist Fertility Nurse instead (the consultant is on a skiing holiday)  and she was actually more helpfull than the consultant.  The long and short of it,  after answering lots of our questions and explaining things so we understood, going through our notes and being generally helpfull we have decided that due to my age, response to clomid  and only having one reamining tube the next step is IVF..  She gave us a list of clinics in our area of which Care seems the most likely option.  We are self funding as we already have a 7yr old DD who we are exrtemely gratefull for.  Well that's the end of my clomid journey.  Wishing everyone lots of luck and there are lots of positive stories out there unfortunately we were not one of them.  Sending lots of     to everyone.


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all ok.

Squidgely - So sorry Clomid didnt work for you   just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your IVF  

Lesleyr - I have to agree with Shellebell i think your dr is testing on the wrong days, i get tested cd21 & cd28.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Foxybaby - Wishing you the best of luck with your Clomid Journey   I am due to see my consultant 19/04 and i am expecting a right rollicking as my BMI has jumped from 31 to 35    I fully expect them not to give me anymore clomid cause i have not been keeping an eye on my weight  My own fault if that does happen.

Carley - Best of luck to you honey, keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Florence38 - Hope you feel better soon   its hard when you are finding things difficult but this site has been a real blessing to me.  Keeping my fingers crossed for your blood results   Let us know how you get on.

Well i done a pg test on wednesday and the result was a BFN   AF is now a week late, this has never happened while on Clomid before, dont really know what to do now??  Anyone any advice or experience of this??

Take care, love to you all

Smiffles xxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

hey ladies, reason i had cd17 bloods as i thought i had ovulated really early and all the signs were there so doc said ok get tests done a couple of days b4 cd21. We both knew it was early but thought it was best 2 b safe than sorry if u know what i mean. But the rise in my levels from cd17 and cd20(cd21 was a sat so got bloods done on the fri) was 11 point something so hopin i just ovulated a few days or week later. Weve been havin bms everyday anyway so i did ovulate later then hopefully weve caught it. But we did agree that next month we will do cd21 and cd28 bloods if im not pregnant this cycle, which i dont think i am but hey we never know.  xx

Well 2day and yest ive wanted 2 kill!! im so grr the now dont know whats up lol. Feel like im so impatient and oh dont know what im tryin 2 say but basically very short tempered, ive had 2 bite my tongue and count 2 10 alot. And boobs r sore and tender belly pains.

Squidgely good luck on ur new journey in gettin ur bfp hun xxx

Smiffles fingers crossed its a bfp hun. Could just b the clomid playin havoc with ur system. Heres hopin its the 1st suggestion tho xx
Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the monday holiday??

Well after 2 pg tests both BFN's  I started spotting on Saturday.  I called the hospital this morning to let them know that my cycle had started just so they could give me a date for me to go in for my follie tracking scan.  I was concerned as i was due to start my Clomid today but there has not been much of a bleed so Spoke to the nurse and told her it is not so much of a bleed but light spotting.  She looked at my records and said that they would have expected me to have quite a heavy period this month as my womb lining was very thick.  I told her that i was late and had done two tests 3 days apart and that they were both negative.  She said that she is not convinced that it is a period and asked me to test again tomorrow and ohgone back with results.  

Dont really know what to think now 

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## emma444

Hello all. Hope you are all having a good bank hol weekend. Been trying to forget it all this weekend but hubbie is back at work today so with time on my hands thoughts have returned to the ttc issue! 

Fingers crossed smiffles. There is still hope if you haven't started properly.... I'll blow you some bubbles for luck. x

Well i'm on my 6th cycle of clomid....now around day 10 and trying not to get my hopes up too much. I think  my husband had enough of me talking about it last month so determined not to mention it or where i am in my cycle. Was the first month i go that impression from him and finding it really hard now as no one else knows we are ttc except my mum so don't have anyone else to talk to about it. 

Lesley- time goes so slowly in the second half of the month doesn't it. Fingers crossed for you x

Squidgley good luck on the next stage. 

Babydust to everyone.. 

x


----------



## Florence38

Hi All - Emma444 I know how you feel about trying not to mention the whole Clomid/CD thing with your DH.  I suggested to my DH that for the next cycle (which will also be my sixth) we don't talk about what CD I am on and just have a break from it cos I did find last month particularly stressful and PMT was through the roof at the weekend.  I'm also thinking of not taking the Clomid for the next cycle just to have a month's break from it - has anyone else done this?  Started spotting over Easter so I know I will probably get my AF on Thursday which will be a 30 day cycle again.  At least the Clomid is keeping me regular.  Won't find out the results of my bloods until I see my cons on the 15th April.  

Squidgely - very best of luck for the IVF.  I don't think I will be far behind you with that, we are going to ask the Cons when we next see him whether he thinks its worth continuing with the Clomid on a higher dose (if needed) or just go straight to IVF as I will be 39 in August so don't want to muck about too much!

Smiffles - sorry to hear that you have started spotting - might not be all over yet though so keep us posted.  I always spot before my AF so know that its on its way but if you don't generally then here's hoping you might be in for a BFP.

Lesleyr - fingers crossed for you too - you would think that by the law of averages one of us would have got a BFP on this thread by now!!  My theory is that one of us will be lucky and then it will start rolling the ball for the rest of us 

Florence xx


----------



## emma444

Hi florence, 

I have had 6m of clomid and have got another few months script so i can keep trying whilst on waiting list for ivf/ iui. i haven't wanted to have a month off as i don't ovulate without it. I haven't had many side effects though so i don't mind taking it. I take it at night. The only side effect is hot flushes and night sweats. ...feel bad for teasing my mum about menopausal symptoms! Trying to treat this month as though i'm not on it though. 

x


----------



## lesleyr

Ive hit a brick wall. Im at end of my tether. Got very tender belly,tender boobs, lower back ache, feel sick had head ache but thats went away, been feelin sick, been soooooooo hot, so emotional, still no sign of period(dont know cycle lengths tho). Im now on cd32 tested mon bfn other half persuaded me 2 test again 2night when i didnt want 2 and still bfn. Dont know how long my cycle is so feelin in limbo!! Just feelin so lost and hopeless the now. Im gona buy more tests but get early 1s and test every couple of days, but come next wed if still bfn then im gona start provera again as it will b cd39 by then.

Lol florence i know what u mean hun some1 is due it soon xx

Thanks emma hun, mines is murder as im havin 2 wait so long. But hey xx Hope ur ok xx

Smiffles finegrs crossed xx

hope every1 else is ok xx


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies it's a BFN for me   AF has arrived!

Wishing u all the best of luck!!


x


----------



## lesleyr

heres 2 cycle 2 then carley hunx xxx


----------



## Carley

Thanx Lesley chick fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## lesleyr

thanks hun xx 2 b honest tho carley ive just had enough of it all just so fed up xx


----------



## Carley

Snap sweet ive had a really bad day and had enough not sure how much longer i can do this for getting told different things by everyone just feeling crap!!! x


----------



## lesleyr

Im gettin told nothin as theres nothin they can tell me as my body is once again lettin me down as per usual and not doin what its meant 2 actually do which is have af's and breed. Im strugglin big time, the bfns i can handle its the not knowin what my body is doin not even doctors know. Just so grrrrr!!! I just wish i knew how long my cycles where and if i did ovulate etc etc etc. Carley hun we both know tho that we will keep doin it all until we get our bfps, no matter what it takes xx


----------



## Carley

Im actually starting to doubt that been told nothing they can do and actually clomid is prob gonna do more damage than good   so considering stopping taking it!!

I can only imagine how u must feel i feel this bad about my body with not being able to get preg and docs telling me there nothing wrong when there wuite obviously is, so not having AF or ovulating must b crappy too!!

Dh is having another seamen analysis on monday as he may have a prob!!!

x


----------



## lesleyr

i will msn u xx


----------



## emma444

Hello all, 

Carley- sorry your test was neg- good luck this month. i am sure there are always things they can try even if the clomid doesn;t work (which it sometimes does with unexplained infertility) x

Lesley- hope you are feeling better today. I know how gutting it was when the first cycle of clomid didn't work as i had pinned lots of hopes on it too but that is not to say that it won't work next month. even if people are ovulating normally it would be unusual for them to fall preg in the first month. I am looking at it that i have only been 'trying' for 6 months (actually 2 years but only been ovulating 6m) and therefore the odds say it is going to work soon!!!  I am sure it will for you too. Are you having bloods done at day 21 and 28 next month?- that would give you a better idea whether you are ovulating or not. 

  xxx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Everyone 

Sorry I havent been on much, i have been lurking every couple of days catching up on everyones news.

Carley & Lesleyr - Sorry you are both feeling so down, i too have been feeling quite crap myself but please try and remain possitive (easier said than done).  I feel so stupid i really thought that after my first sysle of clomid i would be over the moon with a healthy baby in my belly, cycle six and i am still here clutching at straws and hoping for the best but we all have each other to help along and support.  Thinking of you both abd sending you lots of gentle hugs 7

Florence38 - I am on cycle six of clomid too, i have the most horrendous side effects and often think about giving my next cycle a miss, but i dont ovulate without the help so that is a no no for me.  Maybe speak with your dr or consultant and see what they suggest, wishing you the very best of luck.

emma444 - Hope you are getting on ok honey 

Hello to anyone else i have missed.

Well AF is well and truley here  has been quite heavy but expected that after the hospital told me that i had a thick womb lining on my last follie scan.  I have to go on the 19th for my follie scan and bloods I also have to see the consultant that day too, i am actually really apprehensive about it as i have put on some weight.  This is my 6th cycle on 50mg so i dont know if they will want to keep me going, up my dosage or take me off it altogether because i have put on weight, its hard not to try and get stressed out about it all.  Start Clomid today so will no doubt spend the night having a few flushes  

Anyway better get goinh for now.

Thinking of you all and sending you lots of babydust


----------



## LeLaben

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread?

I'm on cd29 today of my first cycle of clomid. I was told after my day 21 bloods that I had definitely OVd with a level of 170! As I said, now on cd 29 so does that mean I can test?

I'm not used to regular cycles, mine can be anything from 21 -60 days but this is my first time with clomid so if day 21 bloods showed OV how long do I wait

I had awful cramps last night but then nothing came of it this morning but I remember having these with my first pregnancy too (DS is 5 and a hlf) so it's all VERY confusing  

Any advice would be great thanks!

Louise xx


----------



## emma444

Hi Lelaben, 

My theory is that if i am anguishing about it i do a test! If it is negative you could always tell yourself it was too early and if AF doesn't appear test again in a few days / week!

Good luck with it.... Someone on this thread must be due a BFP soon! 

x


----------



## RoueyT

Hi all there are lots i recognise and some new faces.I know i shouldnt be on this page any more but i remember how helpful and what support it was to me while going through my treatment, it sounds like most of you are having a really tough time of it, Wish i could give you the answers but all i can say is hang in there .

Sending you all lots of baby dust!!!!

Toni xxxx


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - well, AF got me this morning on CD31.  So here we go again!  Have got an appointment with my Cons next Thursday so will get the results of my bloods then and may get put on the higher dose if needed to.

My friend at work who I sit next to told me this morning that she was pregnant.  I actually felt like I was going to burst in tears (not out of joy) and then felt guilty afterwards for not feeling genuinely happy for her.  She's 43, has got a son who is 12 and had only started trying for no. 2 in January and she's 8 weeks gone.  I know she tried to be sweet by pulling me aside, telling me first cos she knows the problems I have been through but I guess whatever way you hear it, its still tough.  I did point out to her to never forget how lucky she is to have fallen so quickly and her age as well but I think if you're not going through what we go through you just don't understand.  Anyway, I had to pull myself together a bit but really feel that all I want to do is go home and have a good cry.  Its so blinkin' unfair - aaaaaaaaagh!!!!  

Smiffles/Emma - thanks for the advice, after a lot of indecision (probably down to PMT more than anything else) I think I will continue on with the Clomid this cycle.  I don't ovulate on my own either so I guess its probably better for me to keep going rather than to skip a go!  Lets hope its 6th time lucky for us.

LesleyR/Carley - hope you're feeling better.  Big hugs to both of you.

LeLaben - welcome to the thread.  Here's hoping you will be our good luck to get the BFP's rolling.  Just wanted to say I only feel miserable at people who get their BFPs when they 'haven't even been trying' or 'just let nature take its course' not at us ladies who have been slogging away.  So if you have some happy news, then please share it 

Florence38xx


----------



## Carley

Hey florence, i know exactly how u feel about ladies who don't even try i have a lot around me even my twin sister and i also feel angry and sad and then after guilty but we r only human and can't help how we feel!!
I have just started 2nd round of clomid and i honestly wasn't going to take clomid anymore but nurse persuaded me to take just 4 months worth as i ovulate by myself she sed there only 1% chance of it working for us but at least finish the course so we can rule that out if that makes sense!!
Here's hoping it's 6th time lucky for u!!


xx


----------



## lesleyr

Feelin abit better thanks ladies. On cd34 now still got every sympton goin 4 af/early pregnancy but no af has appeared. I actually went and bought early pregnancey tests yest so gona do 1 2mrw mornin then mon/tue if still bfn then im just gona start provera again as wouldve should by then if i was pregnant. Yeah next month or should i say next cycle lol im gona ave bloods takin cd21 and cd28. I really dont think im pregnant this round and 2 b honest didnt expect 2 get a bfp until atleast 4th cycle but would b a very nice surprise if happened b4 lol.

Hope every1 is ok, just flyin visit the now xx


----------



## suedulux

Hi ya 
anyone fancy a clomid  chat , in the chat room carley is  in there, why not  come join her ?

Luv sue  (  interfering chat host rofl )


----------



## Frenchy74

hello

not sure if i' too late but if the chat is still going i'd love to join in; only problem is i don;t know how!     any help would be welcome

thanks

Gini x


----------



## emma444

Hello all. 

Been busy all weekend gardening in the sun which has been great for taking my mind off things. Bit worried this month as the other cycles on clomid my home testing kits showed LH surge around day 12-13. now day 14 and nothing- and for the next few cycles whilst i am waiting to see specialist re ? IVF/ IUI my consultant said not to bother with day 21 blood tests so i won't know if it has worked or not. 

Carley/florence- i know exactly what you mean about feeling upset when someone tells you they are pregnant. Most people i have been able to smile and congratulate but my exboyf and his wife came for supper the other day and she didn't drink any alcohol and from lots of things that were said it was very obvious that she was in early stages of pregnancy and didn't want to tell anyone. I burst into tears when they had gone. I felt really mean because i should want them to be happy..i just know they had only been trying a couple of months and of all the people i think it was hardest as it was my ex. 

Anyway. I have high prolactin levels - i think due to stress - so i'm hoping that the sun will have brought them down! 

Smiffles and florence- i think we are all on cycle 6 of clomid. Fingers crossed it works for one of us this month! 

How are you lesley? Did you do a test? 

Not tried chat room so sorry can't help Gini!

x


----------



## Frenchy74

No problem Emma - i guess i was too late anyway

COuld i ask you clomid expert ladies a question or 2? 

i took 50 mg of clomd day 2 to 6 in my last cycle. it worked well on my follies - they had never been as big on day 9 before, unfortunately i ovulatd at the weekend between day 9 (friday - day of scan) and day 12 (monday). so had to abandon of course. i was of course very gutted!

anyway, i thought that since i ovulated so early and bearing in mind i usually have af 14 or 15 days after ovulation, that i would have a short cycle. well it ended up being 31 days. hardly long i know but certainly longer i expected due to early ovulation.  could the clomid make the lutheal phase longer? 

the symptoms i had were feeling very dizzy, unable to concentrate almost to the point of not being able to hold a conversation, headaches only if forcing myself to concentrate (had to sometimes at work!) and of course ovary pains and bloated tummy. 

the dizziness lasted for about 2 weeks after i stopped the clomid. I am starting clomid again tomorrow night, still on 50 mg. do ou think i am likely to get the same side effects and could it be worse because 2nd time or on the contrary, if my body gets used to it, will it be easier? 

sorry for coming in and asking questions

best of luck to everyone; hope the 6th cycle for all of you brings you the very much desired and deserved BFPs.

Gini x


----------



## emma444

Hi Gini, 

Not sure about the luteal stage length with clomid sorry. Side effects wise i had headaches, -not on all cycles, and a really low pelvic ache on both sides which i guess was my ovaries but this was only in the first 3 cycles and i have not had it recently, oh and lots of hot flushes/ night sweats. 

I took my clomid at night and i think that helped minimise the side effects. I think i am used to taking it now and side effects are less. I guess everyone is different....i hope your next cycle is better!

x


----------



## Frenchy74

Thanks Emma 
I am taking it at night as well and have to say i am glad i didn;t suffer from hot flushes as some of you do - not nice!! 
I'll wait and see; i guess that as long as it does the job, it doesn;t matter too much!  
Gini x


----------



## suedulux

Frenchy74 
hi not sure if ya worked out how to get into chat? But here's the link to the Chat Zone , http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0
which has all the help you'll need , but to be honest , ya just click on 'chat' from the boxes above . I believe you will need to load Java, but there's a free download link on the thread . Hope to see you, and some other clomid ladies in there soon . Am happy to help ya , so if ya see me in there , just grab me ?

Luv Sue


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Folks, 

Hope u have all been enjoying the weather it has been gorgeous today.

Gini - Sorry I can't give you any real advice about the luteal stage, my cycle has been all over the place this month. When I went for my follicle scan they told me there was no follicles at all and that they doubted that I would ovulate, four days later at my next scan they said it looked like I had ovulated when the had not expected it.  Then AF had the cheek to be five days late so I have given up trying to track things. 

Emma444 - Glad you had a nice day and managed to keep your mind off things for a while. Maybe I need to take a leaf out your book and try to switch off for a while. I see my consultant next week, I'm  not sure what they will offer me next, there seem to be a few of us on cycle six so fingers crossed it will be lucky for us. So sorry to hear that you got a bit emotional about ur ex's wife, it's only natural. At tjimes there seems like there are babies and pg women everywhere. There is a girl at work who is pg at the moment, she told everyone in the team except me that she was expecting and everytime she needs to speak to me she hides her bump behind a clipboard.  On a few occasions I have nearly said something like I am not stupid so please stop treating me like a leper, think they are worried about my reaction.

Anyway back to work for me tomrrow after a weeks holiday, what a thought.

Hope everyone else is ok, babydust to you all.

Xxxxxx


----------



## Frenchy74

hello

Sue - thank you very much; will give that a try next time there's a chat going. that's very kind of you to post the link; really helpful  

Smiffles - sorry about your bad cycle   i hope it gets better and you get bfp!  

Gini x


----------



## mimimoustache

Hey ladies, not been on for a while cos needed a break from it all.

but now i need some advice if thats ok?  

2 things.
first, i been on clomid since nov. was scanned 1st month and had blood tests done. hosp said i had 1 follie and also had good indication from bloods that i ovulated.  so my consultant said i didnt need to go back as if it worked i prob will each month so would just be a waste of time.  she gave me prescription for 6 more months and sent me on my way. the thing is, im sooo anxious. its been 5 months and still no BFP but coming on here i see that u all seem to be tracked reguarly?? is my treatment normal? i feel like i should ring hosp and ask for scan and bloods to be done next month. especially because i have never had a pos test on home ov kit.

second thing is when i first started clomid i had reg cycle. but last month i was 12 days late and then AF only lasted 1 day! this month i am 12 days late so far and still have no signs whatsoever that period is on its way. (not rang consultant cos last month at this time i was told to just wait another week and see)  is this normal too? and does it matter that AF is so short? 

god sorry to go on but i don't seem to get anywhere with the hosp and i don't have any friends going through the same thing.

thanks ladies. enjoy the sunshine xxx


----------



## emma444

Hi Mimimoustache, 

I am not having follicle tracking scans either. first 5 months had day 21 tests (of which all 4 at the 100mg dose confirmed ovulation. so he gave me another 3 months and said just to take pills but otherwise try and forget about it- no blood tests. 

Other months i got pos on ovulation sticks but this month i have not so worried hasn't worked and no way to tell. 

Some consultants scan and some don't . personally i was pleased i didn't have to go for scans as it would have been very difficult to sort out with work. 

I am not sure what the significance of the light AF is- (i assume you checked a preg test ? in case implantation bleed? ) . If you are worried talk to your GP or trying ringing consultants secretary. 

There is a group of us all on about 6m of clomid here so fingers crossed for you as well. 

Sending you lots of baby dust!!!  x


----------



## lesleyr

flyin visit xx

Well did test sun mornin and bfn again so decided stuff it and started provera and got af that night lol. Think i might have been due as had yucky belly feelin sat and sun but who knows with my body lol. So 2night i start clomid again. Got 2 go c cons on 19th may 2 c what 2 as was only prescribed 4mnths of clomid ans this is my 2nd month. Booked bloods 2day aswell 4 cd19 and cd29(cd21 and 28 land on wkend but has 2 b cd19 as may bank holiday). 

Sorry so quick, take care xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Well, AF arrived today-Day 29  , which is just like they used to be pre-PCOS. If 30 days was neaered to a Wednesday, it would be Wednesday, if nearer to a Sunday, it would be Sunday lol!
So, getting Clomid again to start tomorrow. Also buying a Clear Blue Monitor in my lunch break today  
I did an early pregnancy test last night which was   anyway, so I knew already. 
   for everyone including myself for this cycle


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - CD6 for me today, decided to take the Clomid again so only one more tablet to go and another month of emotional ups and downs begins.  I feel a bit better this week, I did get home on Fri night and burst into tears but went out on Sat. night with DH to a dinner/dance thing so let loose a bit which helped.  Still not sure how I am going to cope for the next 6 months or so with a pregnant person sitting right next to me!  Just hoping and praying that I will get lucky too.  Off to the Cons tomorrow afternoon to find out the results of my latest CD21 blood test.

Frenchy74 - interesting what you have said about ovulating on day 9 and a cycle length of 31 days.  I don't actually know when I ovulate but thought cos I have a 30/31 day cycle it must be around CD16.  Although last month I felt pains on my side around CD8/9 and I remember thinking at the time perhaps it was ovulation but talked myself out of it cos too early.  This month I am going to try and also bd around that time just to cover all bases as we usually start bd'ing from around CD12.

Minimoustache - I also don't get tracked, I don't think my Cons does it although have never asked as like Emma I'm not sure how I would fit it in with work and would probably end up more stressed!  I did have a CD21 blood test this month as my Cons wanted to check that I was ovulating and if not he would put me on a higher dose.

Lesley R - good luck for your second round!

FoxyBaby - sorry to hear that you got your AF - best of luck on your next go.


----------



## Frenchy74

hello

*Lesleyr * - so sorry about BFN, especially with a cycle that went on for so long, it muts make it even more difficult. best of luck for this cycle 

*Foxybaby * - so sorry too for your BFN, hope the clear blue monitor helps for next cycle 

*Florence38 * - yeah, i found that weird to ovulate so early and have af so late; maybe clomid lenghtens the lutheal phase. might be a good idea to cover the angle around day 9 to 12 indeed. hope that works and you get a BFP!

AFM, well I am taking 3rd clomid tonight and i still feel ok, a tiny bit dizzy at times but apart from that, i feel well. I am of course really happy but at the same time i am really worried that it's not working this month! a bit  i know but cant help thinking that. what do you think?

Thanks

Gini x


----------



## Foxybaby

2nd cycle started today, dreading the side effects but I least I know what to expect. Lots of people saying that the 1st round just usually kick starts your ovaries so I'm hoping its true and that this is our year


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey girls,

Hope to be joining you again on Sunday when I start my next cycle. 

Really hoping we get a good result this time round. 

M


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - Went to see my Cons yesterday.  He said that my blood test results were good (result was 63, anything over 30 and less than 80 means ovulation has happened) so I was over the moon at that as I was beginning to think that the tablets weren't working.  So he said as everything is working he will keep me on the same dose for another 4 months and if nothing happens then come back and see him again.  So keeping everything crossed!


----------



## lesleyr

florence thats great news hun, heres hopin u et even better news soon with a bfp hun xxxxxx

Good luck mandy xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all OK? 

Florence38 - That was good results for your bloods, keeping my fingers crossed that you get your bfp soon.

MandyM - Good luck with your next cycle hun.

Foxybaby - thinking of you and hope that you don't get too many side effects.

Lesleyr - So sorry you didn't get your bfp this month, onwards and upwards honey fingers crossed for a bfp for you soon.

Sorry & hello to anyone i missed

Well I am not that great, was at my GP on Wednesday and totally broke down i think it is a build up of everything.  I have been given anti depressants as i feel i just cant cope with day to day life anymore, Dr said that this should not effect the clomid.  Got an appt with my cons on Monday so will wait to see what she says.  Have also got my follie tracking and bloods on Monday morning too but not holding out much hope as my cycle is all over the place.

Anyway enough doom and gloom

Sending you all lots of love

Smiffles
xxxxxx


----------



## leann

Hiya guys,

Hope you don't mind me dropping in here  

I went doc's yesterday and i've finally been given Clomid... got to take 2 x 50mg tabs day 1-5 of my cylce! Bit of a bummer coz ive just got rid of af so im on CD 8 at the mo - so gonna have to wait until next month now  

On a more positive note tho... my hubby is back from Afghan on Tuesday     I'm sooooooooooo excited!!!!! 

Looking forward to getting to know you guys xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

welcome leann, thats great news uve been prescribed it hun espec as oh is due back next wk. My oh is ex army so know how hard it is. Bummer uve got 2 wait another cycle b4 u can take it but ur on the right road. Clomid can give u major side effects so best advice is drink loads and loads, plus take it about an hour b4 bed so u sleep through some side effects if u have any. Ive been lucky and had no side effects, except lower tummy pain which was a killer. But my body has only had 3 af's in over 2 yrs so clomid has alot 2 rectify in my body 2 get it workin lol. Heres 2 u gettin a bfp soon xxx

Thank u frenchy hope ur ok xx

Smiffles thank u hun xx. Aww hun thats not good, but u need 2 concentrate on u hun and gettin u sorted. I know its easier said than done i do honestly but just mind talk its the best medicine, Plus ur not alone hun we r here 2 help and listen if we can xxx

Well on cd6 and zilch side effects not even any 10 mins here and there of sickness which i had last month when i was on it. Just hopin i ovulate this month if i dont get a bfp.

Hope every1 is ok xxxx


----------



## lesleyr

mandym hun congrats 2 u, heres 2 a great 8 months xxxx

well cd12 4 me and i feel great,no side effects no nothin!! Had slight bit of twinges yest in right ovary area but thats went away 2day. Had yucky feelin in my belly 2day tho, like af was due but again thats went. Not gettin hopes up tho incase i dont ovulate again, just need 2 wait 4 results from cd19 and cd29 bloods(lands on weekends and may bank holiday thats y they r warly and late). I do hope i ovulate this cycle, even if i dont get my bfp i would b well chuffed 2 know that my body is actually takin a step in the right direction. Im well chuffed tho as this time last cycle i was in severe agony so hopin that the clomid did indeed kick start my rubbish body.

Ive got a stinker of a severe head cold the now, i feel like death warmed up and that my head weights 10 tonnes!!All thanks 1 my charmin little ss, wee terror!! Would b fine except hes still got it so ive got 2 look after me plus an ill toddler. Which aint good as ive no patience and just want 2 sleep.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Hope you're all ok.   

The BFP's stayed really faint, then the cramping and bleeding started today. 

Not sure if its possible to start clomid, as the BFP's were only ever faint so not sure if they were real BFP's. 

I'm thinking of upping the ante and taking 150mg of clomid instead of 100mg! 

Really wish I knew why they wouldn't stick, its getting annoyed...

M x x


----------



## lesleyr

aww mandy hun xxxx Id phone gp/cons 2mrw if u can. Even nhs24 as they maybe send u 2 epc 4 an early scan that way u will know whether 2 start again. I really hope that good news sticks with u hun xxxx



Well completeky off topic and feel bad writin this after what i just wrote but got good news i need 2 shout about.............

I GOT ENGAGED TODAY!!!!!! 

SO happy  xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Congratulations

       ​


----------



## emma444

Hi everyone, 

Had a busy couple of weeks so not been on here....CONGRATULATIONS Lesley!   Fantastic news. Have you still got a cheesy grin on ? I had one for weeks. 

Hope everyone is doing ok- sounds like there have been a lot of ups and downs. 

I've just got another BFN  ..... beginning to think it is never going to work......  Have supposedly ovulated every time (although consultant has stopped doing bloods to check now) so don't know why it won't work....

Hope you are ok Mandy.. are you starting the clomid again?   xx

I am sorry you have been feeling so down Smiffles, i hope that you start feeling better soon.   xx

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Emma - really sorry about your BFN chick   what dose are you on at the moment? Maybe spk to your consultant about increasing the dose and see if that has any effect on things. 

I did another test this morning (day 2 of bleeding) it was very very faint, so decided to take the clomid today. Really got no idea if it would work or not but its worth a shot. The bleeding i'm having is a bit like an AF but more heavy. I'm guessing lots of women could have a chemical preg and not even know about it. I spoke to NHS direct and the nurse seemed to think it was also ok. 

Hope everyone is ok 

M x x


----------



## HendryHope

Hi haven't written in a while. Congratulations on your great news Lesley! You must be so happy! 

This is the end of my clomid journey. I have been on it for the last 6 months, although I ovulate on my own, one tube is blocked so this was supposed to amp it up a notch for me. Hasn't worked though, and they won't prescribe me anymore, cos if it was gonna work, it would have done by now. So I've just phoned the IVF clinic at Ninewells to advise that IVF will be required, and to ask about my place on the waiting list. We've been on it since last August, and although they said at the time that the list was 2 years long, I secretly hoped they were overestimating and it might be more like 18 months - hoped I might get a call before the end of this year. However, they have just said that the list is now sitting at just over 2 years and I won't get called until late next year. Totally devastated  

Good luck to everyone still on their clomid journey, hope it works for someone!


----------



## lesleyr

thank u hendryhope. Thats along wait, same time tho it will give u time 2 get over clomid and prepare urself 4 the next stage in ur bfp journey. Good luck hun xxxxx

Mandy Glad u phoned nhs24 b4 u took the clomid hun. Heres hopin u get ur bfp 4 real soon hun. Thank u 4 the congrats xxxxx

Thank u emma, yeah i was on a high espec as booked venue the day after gettin engaged lol But then sun night arrived n the   hit the fan. But hey i dont care its not my families day its mine n andys. Aww hun, hope u get ur bfp soon xxxxx


----------



## willywinki

Hi everyone, am new on the Clomid board

Me and DP have been TTC naturally for 2 years and not been usccessful. I was diagnosed with grade 2/3 endo in Sept 2007. At the time I had no symptoms really, but these have really gotten worse over the last 8 months. My 21 day blood tests have shown mixed results with no ovulation some months, but i do ovulate more often than not.  

We finally got to see Consultant at Hull Specialist sub fertility clinic today, with hope of being referred for IVF, but instead they are doing another laparoscopy to check the endo, and see if tubes are clear (they were last time). If all looks OK he wants me to try Clomid for 6 months. If no luck after 6 months, then we'll finally get put forward for IVF. DP's semen analysis is clear. Lap is booked for 25th June, so we've got a bit of a wait  

Am a bit nervous of Clomid, especially with having endo as i've heard the 2 don't mix well sometimes So any advice/experience from anyone with endo on Clomid would be great. I really don't know much about it, how often it works etc, or how often you take it, how it works, what it does...nothing!! 


xxx


----------



## HendryHope

Hi Williwinki, welcome to the board. I've just finished my clomid journey, but sending you lots and lots of  and  for you on yours! 

You might find this board useful for info on side effects etc.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

I had a few side effects, including hot flushes, mood swings and overemotionalness (?) and I found ovulation really painful. Clinic said it was Mittelsmerchz. Some women experience that all the time, but I never had! I had a bit of endo cauterised at my laporoscopy, so I don't think it was because of that, so can't really say whether the two mix. Sorry! Someone on this board will be able to tell you though, everyone has a different experience and a different situation.

Best of luck, I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

I never knew what visual disturbances were till I tried clomid at the higher dose, needless to say we had to scrap the cycle on day 4 as it just wasn't worth the side effects. I never realised it could make you so poorly. 

I've had clomid at 50mg and 100mg before with only ever really having hot flushes as a side effect, but looking back it can really mess with your emotions and that kind of thing. On this cycle (150mg) I was literally seeing things about 2 hours after my dose which was really quite scary, spent most of the night in tears with DH holding me tight. 

I've also got endo, in previous cycles I've had probs with choc cysts growing on my ovaries etc, but demand that you have tracking scans and they should be able to monitor that kind of thing. 

M x


----------



## Florence38

Hi All - Welcome WW   I am on my 6th round of clomid and really hoping that I get my BFP soon as its driving me nuts!  I too had endo, although only mild and this was sorted out by a lap & dye last year in March.  Touch wood, since I had the lap I haven't had any pain at AF apart from minor niggles but as I said mine was only mild and I haven't heard of any reason for endo not to work with the Clomid.  My cons reckons that your chance of getting a BFP after the lap are significantly increased as everything is given a blast through - he told me that there is no medical evidence to back this up but he has seen it happen so many times and it did happen to me 2 months after the lap I got a BFP but unfortunately miscarried just before 12 weeks.  I have been relatively lucky and not had too many side effects, although I do get very over emotional/irrational from about today (CD22) until AF arrives - last month the floodgates well and truly opened and I really thought I couldn't go on taking the stuff for another month but I did and I guess I will do until I get that BFP (although I only have 3 months of tabs left).

Had a few niggly pains yesterday which does usually mean I will get my AF in about a week's time.  Really wish my body wouldn't do that to me and just be neutral so that I could have a glimmer of hope that a BFP may be coming.  Didn't bd much this month either despite my DH saying we were going to bd every day this month.  Best laid plans and all that!!

Hope everyone else is ok - anyone got any good news?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Huge Congrats LesleyR on your engagement.

Florence38


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies, 

How you all doing? Congratulations Lesley  I'm 2 days behind you in the cycle lol! I'm feeling really emotional, even though only day 16, so am reckoning its a side effect of the clomid. Lower abdo pains, at first it was at the sides, now its all over at the bottom of my stomach, like an AF pain. Maybe the clomid is beating my ovaries into working lol!


----------



## emma444

hi everyone, 

welcome to the thread WW, 

Scary side effects Mandy- hope they all settled down! 

I'm starting my 7th round now Florence....think i am just 2 weeks ahead of you! I'm never sure whether it is better to go for every night or every other night?! I've tried both! Generally my husband doesn't object to every night but after a hard day at work (i often don't get home till 8.45 at night) i can find it very hard to feel in the mood! 

Really annoyed that last month i am sure the clomid did not work as instead of pos ovulation sticks and a 28 day cycle it was 33 days with no pos sticks. 

Now i have messed up the start of this cycle. I had 3 days of really light bleeding and then seemed to be settling so figured i better start clomid (normally start day 2) so started that last night and today started bleeding heavily like normal period so that would make today day 1 and i started on day zero! so probably not going to work this cycle either! aaaagh! i managed to ask my consultant if i could go back to having day 21 bloods so at least they will know it hasn't worked and i could up the dose. 

Foxybaby- i figured the aching pains i had were my ovaries finally doing something and it made it easier to deal with! 

Glad you got your venue sorted lesley... now you can start the fun bit like choosing a dress! 

xxx


----------



## willywinki

Thanks for all the warm welcomes  

I've actaully had a chance to read quite a bit about Clomid on the web now, and am feeling much more positive about it   Hopefully my tubes are clear and the Clomid will give DP's   more targets to aim at  

Florence ~ So sorry to hear about your miscarraige   really hope you get your BFP soon, especially following your lap. I've also heard that chances of BFP increase after lap so sending lots of   and  

Mandy ~ Thanks for the info about chocolate cysts (why do they name something so horrid after chocolate ). The consultant we saw only mentioned having blood tests, nothing about scans, so will definatly ask him about that. I read about some women making too many follicles when taking Clomid then been told not to TTC, but i can't see how this would be detected by bloods alone? Are they going to look at reducing your dose down after you had those visual disturbance, it sounds like you had a rough time on the 150 dose  

Hendry ~ Sorry the Clomid hasn't worked for you. Just read your sig and see you've got to wait till IVF, is there any chance you'll get brought forward on this list? Sending you lots of   and   you get a natural BFP before then 

Emma ~ Know what you mean about being too knackered at times. My DP is very excited about thought of us bding every night for 6 months of Clomid, but in reality life sometimes gets in the way and you just don't have energy or are not in the mood. Hope this cycle still works despite the added bleeding  

xxx


----------



## HendryHope

Winki - don't think it's likely we'll get brought forward on the list unless we self fund a cycle. Seriously considering this at the moment, but DH and I have decided to have two months off TTC first. The last 6 months of clomid craziness have really taken their toll and if we do self fund, it could happen in 6-8 weeks - we both need to be really mentally strong for that, so we'll take some time off and reconsider our options in end of June/beginning of July. Just so scared that we pour all our money into this and it doesn't work. We'll be back at square one of waiting on the list until the end of 2011, but more than £3,000 down the pan and heartbroken. But if it does work.... at this point it's too painful to even hope for that. My heart says lets go for it and to hell with everything else, but my head says think about it first and don't jump in too soon. So going to switch my brain off of baby stuff for a while and see where we are in several weeks time.

Hope everyone is well, I probably won't be back on for a while, I'm going to switch off mind, body, soul and computer, so I'll check back when I'm ready. Best of luck and lots of   to everyone!!!


----------



## lesleyr

thanks florence xxx

Thanks foxy lol yeah we r close in cycle dates, mind u im unsure of cycle length. Last cycle(my 1st) was 37 days.xx 

Im just waitin 2 find out my cd19 blood results 2 c if ive ovulated, plus got 2 go back on mon 2 get more bloods taken. Got 2 more cycles left of my prescribed 4 cycles then after that we r stoppin til closer 2 the weddin ie, 2012. Ive had lower tummy pain n lower back pain plus tender insides since yest but not payin attention 2 it. Its been great plannin the weddin as its takin my mind off all of this. But 2 b honest though ive just got this feelin that clomid isnt gona work these 1st 4cycles, aslong as it makes me ovulate i will b happy as i will know that when i go back 2 it in 2012 it should hopefully work 4 me.
Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Florence38

Hi All - Well, AF got me this morning, CD27 which is earlier than expected - I usually have CD30/31 cycles so not quite sure what's happening there. Strangely, I don't feel so bad about it as I did last month - am thinking the wave of emotion is yet to hit me. So here we go again, onto 7th round tomorrow.  Emma - yes, fully understand what you mean about being knackered on bd'ing, sometimes it seems like such an effort. My cons said to me on my last appointment its not necessary to BD every day, he said just bd regularly (i.e. 3/4 times a week) and don't save it all up for one go which is what we tend do. I start telling DH around CD10 that we need to get busy and we tend to bd alot around that time but not usually after then as we've put so much energy into the CD10-16 bding. Although last month we did say that we must stop bd'ing on certain dates etc. as its starting to become a chore more than enjoyment but easier said than done! LesleyR - good luck for your blood test results - hope you get a good one. Just counting down to my hols now - 6 weeks until me and DH head off to Spain for a fortnight - it can't come quick enough!


----------



## lesleyr

thansk florence xx.. Aww hun not good but glad ur feelin ok bout it. Yeah dont make sex a chore, its called love making not baby makin so concentrate on making love and havin fun and the rest will hopefully fall in2 place 4 u xxxx

Well got cd19 blood results at docs 2day wasnt amused only 2.2 which was worse than last month. Still got bloods 2 get taken on mon so hopefully they will b better


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Lesley, my cycle was shorter, 29 days, as opposed to my usual 30 to 35 (usually 35), I'm putting that down to the clomid but don't know if that's a good or
bad thing.

Got AF pains and symptoms so don't think its worked this time either, so have e-mailed to get another round but this time increased to 100mg


----------



## emma444

Hi all, 

Foxybaby- i think it is a good sign that your cycle is shorter. i think it is not ovulating that makes the cycles longer. good luck with the next dose! 

LesleyR- sorry about your blood results- fingers crossed that the next one is better. How is the wedding planning going? x

Florence, good luck with the next cycle. 2 weeks in the sun.....very jealous! x

Willywinki- hope the waiting isn't getting to you...it's the worst bit! Glad you are feeling more positive about clomid...hope one of us on here has a success story soon! 

I've had 5 days of some horrible vomiting bug and lost lots of weight - think i might have vomited up the last clomid too so not holding out much hope for this month. now on day 11 and sure my body must be malnourished! Fed up of being sick now with only election news to watch! 

Sending everyone lots of baby dust! 

x
x


----------



## lesleyr

aww emma big hugs theres nothing worse. Yeah weddin plans r comin on great thanks hun xxx


Hey foxy hope u managed 2 get more clomid.some docs wont increase it that quickly they usually like 2 give u a couple of months on it b4 increasing the dosage, good luck anyway hun xx

Well didnt get bloods done 2day, slept in thanks 2 ss. So been rearranged 4 wed 1st thing xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls
How you feeling just now Lesley? An symptoms of AF appearring? I did yesterday, but they've vanished today, didn't get the usual sore (.)(.) either. Did an early response test yesterday which was   but wasn't easrly morning one, does that make a difference?
Got 100mg this time, just got to wait for    to show up so I can start taking them, I reckon it'll be tomorrow though as it always seems to be a Wednesday.

  to all xx


----------



## emma444

Hi Foxy- i think the reason you are more likely to get an early positive on early morning urine is that the urine (and therefore the hcg) is more likely to be concentrated and be detected. Good luck with testing again or your next cycle if AF starts. SOmeone on this thread needs to have a positive soon! 

Good luck with your bloods lesley, 

X


----------



## Foxybaby

Thanks Emma. I've got a Celarblue one for tomorrow-the other was First Response. I'll do it 1st thing but I reckon another  I do hope someone has some good news soon!


----------



## lesleyr

hey foxy thats good u got 100mg, as i said some wont up dose 4 a couple of cycles. Nope ive had no af symptons, This time last month i started gettin wee twinges, but so far nothin. It was mainly the day of my af that i got symptons. Got bloods 2mrw mornin so hopin 4 some good news when i get they results. xxx

Thanks emma hun xxx


----------



## Foxybaby

and no AF Grr. I'm supposed to be going on hols on Saturday, didn't want to have AF whilst away, hopefully I may get it tomorrow as getting stomach cramps.


----------



## parkend

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread, thought I would come over and introduce myself  

I'm 29, DH 28. Diagnosed with PCOS Feb '08, due to various problems with doctors/consultants (including one of thought my lack of periods was 'all in my head' - lovely) haven't started on clomid until Feb this year. I'm on the third cycle of it now, and finding it a bit of a toughy - last two cycles were ok, but this one seems to be sending me a bit bonkers   Very up and down, and starting to find all my clothes are tight - gather it's normal to put weight on, so am trying to do something about that before it gets out of hand! 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## lesleyr

hey foxy hun, remember clomid can muck up ur cycle lengths hun so dont pay 2 much attention 2 them. But def dont test everyday(i know its hard but waste of ur money), id test every 2/3 days with 1st mornin urine. xx


Parkend welcome hun, aww sorry ur havin a hard time this cycle. Yeah its been known that people can put on weight with it and others have lost with it 2. Good luck on ur journey xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Grr  arrived last night. I was convincing myself that I could still be as I wretched at the smell of Chill con carne, and the thought of any food with sauces or gravy made me want to heave. Oh, well on the bright side, the Clomid didn't delay my AF, and was bang on 30 days again AND [email protected] on 100mg this time. 3rd time lucky-Keep your fingers crossed! We deffo need lots of baby dust on this thread


----------



## lesleyr

foxybaby good luck 4 this cycle hun xxxxx


Well phoned 4 cd 31 bloods 2day. She said they were satisfactory. I was like eh ok so what does that mean? What were my levels?? She said eh hmmz eh. I was like come on just tell me. She was like ok found them, its 34.8. I was like what? She said 34.8 i was ok thanks bye. Hung up n nearly cried. 4 1st time ever ive ovulated!! After 2nd cycle of clomid n over 2 yrs of tryin my body has finally taken the hint n decided 2 work n do what its meant 2 do. So my twinges last mon n tue were def ovulation signs so i ovulated either mon/tue/wed. Test date is wed/thurs ive not got hopes up as not expectin bfp im just so happy that ive finally ovulated. So i def ovulate late lol

Hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## Foxybaby

Thats' really good news! It means its actually working. I'm on day 2 of taking 100mg and no side effects yet. I'm just worried that double the dose means double the side effects *gulp*. Anyway, I'm off in a couple of hours to Magaluf with family they've already arrived as they were flying from Doncaster and I'm going from Glasgow.
See you in a week- Lots of   to you all xx


----------



## parkend

Good news on your results lesleyr, makes all the annoying side effects seem worth it in the long run  I'm on day 30 now, previous cycle 31, so just waiting to see what happens! (and trying to take my mind off testing...) 

Hope you have a lovely holiday foxybaby


----------



## lesleyr

thanks foxy hope u ave a fab holiday xx

Thanks parkend hun. Well im on cd 34 of 2nd cycle of clomid. I was prescribe 100mg from the start n ive had no side effects at all. Only thing that ive had was 1st cycle i was in agony!! i mean constant excruitatin never endin pain, but knew it was clomid kick startin my body(hopin it was). But this cycle had zilch except twinges last mon n tue which i hoped was ovulation n turns out it was. x


----------



## parkend

That's great! It's nice to get those twinges (but not month long pain!), gives you a bit a sign that stuff might be happening doesn't it   I was fine the first month I was on it, and pretty much ok the second month, but these mood swings and hot flashes are getting the better of my now! Hoping it's just my body adjusting and that it'll get better as time goes on. Fingers crossed for you for next month


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Just did a really long post and it crashed   

Wanted to wish everyone lots and lots of luck for their cycles, hope everyone is as well as can be.

It turns out you can ovulate on 3 days of 150mg of clomid! But it also turns out you get the mood swings from hell!

I'm trying not to test early as I know its only going to drive me mad, hopefully in the next week we'll know for sure. DH has said that it really is the last ever cycle as I had such bad side effects. I've now got some cysts to go with everything else and the lovely mood swings. 

Lets see if this posts...

M x x


----------



## hennups

HI ladies!

Haven't posted in this thread before though I've posted my own posts before, so thanks for your replies!

I'm having a nightmare month this month and think I'm gonna be phoning the clinic for the second time in a week tomorow. I'm going to post this as a separate post too, so I'm sorry for the double posting, but am so upset I am just searching for an answer!

I posted last week about being on day 30 and barely bleeding but starting clomid. Did negative early PG test on day 24 and it was negative. Did another one on day 28 and negative so was sure i wasn't PG anyway! From day 24/25 I was having the brown old blood. Finally on day 31 (day 1!) I got some bright red blood, but very very little. On day 2 I got a little more and used a light flow tampon. Then nothing. But I started the clomid that day. I phoned the clinic to check I was ok to continue and the doc said that was fine.

From day 3-6, no blood, nothing. Day 7 and 8 brown gunk again and today, day 9, is red blood and small clots. HELP!

I don't know what's going on - I know clomid makes things crazy but this is really confusing and upsetting me now! Have I done something wrong? My pre-period brown stuff confuses things and I always wait for the red flow, but 1 1/2 days of it this month, then a gap and then red again is not right, surely?

I am thinking I'm gonna have to phone the clinic again tomorrow. Maybe I need a scan or blood test or something? What do you think?

Sorry to witter, just so worried something's gone wrong.


----------



## lesleyr

hennups already replied on ur thread but good luck and hope clinic can help xx

Good luck mandy xx.. There r other routes hun after clomid so dont give up xxx

thanks foxy yeah i was well chuffed. As i said ive been on 100mg from start and only side effects i had was severe pain all of last cycle(1st cycle). ENjoy ur holiday xx

Thanks parkend hun, yeah im glad that was only side effect i had. Pain was excruitatin tho,  n im used 2 pain aswell. Make sure u drink loads 2 flush out ur system. Well clomid effects all ur hormones hun, so it does stuff 2 ur body just hope its right stuff. Im on cd36 of this cycle n so far no sign of af. I got it cd37 last cycle(1st cycle). Did early test this mornin n was neg which i expect. I know i ovuated n know roughly when so i really shouldnt ave tested til wed/thurs but oh well lol. xx


I nearly fainted in a & e yest!! Dont know y. I was standin with partner while he was being checked over and i had 2 sit down as nearly fainted, had 2 stay extra 25mins 2 get me sorted. Nipples killin me 2. but not lookin in2 anything, i dont want 2 get hopes up or anything but i dont feel its a positive. Im just happy clomid is workin xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Lesley - got everything crossed for you hun, really hope this is your month. With the pain you were having I'm wondering whether you could possibly have like mild OHSS, or something linked with the ovulating? Did you have a tracking scan? I just wondered as I've been in lots of pain since ovulating, my GP thinks it could be that. Hope you and your partner are ok, what are you like eh  DH is adamant that we won't be having any more tx at all    

Hennup - I'm so sorry you're going through this at the moment, have you got any further today? I'll check on the main board bit to see your message. 

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping well. 

Hopefully should be sorted with this pain, swelling and nausea tomorrow, my dr is useless and said it wasn't he specialist area so I needed to spk to the fertility team, he got quite angry that I've not really been tracked properly as it could be a bit of a nightmare situation with multiples etc. So got to call fertility team tomorrow then call my GP first thing. But apparently they should get me in for a scan at some point tomorrow. 

M x x


----------



## emma444

Hi mandy- hope you managed to get hold of the fertility team to get some answers. It seems lots of gynaes don't do tracking. i've never had that. 

Lesley- Hope you are feeling better- i guess if you were going to faint A&E is the place to do it!! Hope your other half was ok too. 

Hi Hennups- welcome to the thread. I don't have any wisdom to add i am afraid but can totally sympathise with your difficulty pinning down day 1. i think i messed up this cycle as had 3 days very light bleeding then decided i better start and a few hours later got proper AF so actually started on day zero! It is so confusing! Hope you managed to find out some info from your clinic. 

I am about on day 21. think i may have ovulated this month but on day 18 according to my pee sticks (has been day 14 on the clomid before) ......waiting is so frustrating.

I plucked up the courage to talk to my mother in law the other weekend as after 2 years i am sure she is wondering and she had made a couple of comments that were really hard to laugh off. I am glad i did though as she was actually really sympathetic and gave me a big hug and said if i wanted her to come to any appointments with me she would. Now both sets of parents know and that makes it easier.  I am relieved because in my head i thought she would think i was a total failure as a daughter in law! None of my friends know though...    How about any one else. Has anyone told anyone they are ttc and was it helpful or not? 

Baby dust to all. surely the odds are that one of us gets a BFP soon? !!!!

x


----------



## parkend

Just popping in quickly, just wanted to say hi to everyone   


Mandy - when you say tracking, do you mean scans to see how you're responding to the clomid? (sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm a bit new to all of this). If so, my PCT don't do that either, very frustrating. Initially they told me to just have a day 21 prog blood test, but when I pushed them they said to try days 21, 24 and 26 (weekends permitting - I had to do 25 and 27 this month), to try and get a sense of what was happening. It's not as good as scans, but the figures helped to reassure me that I had ovulated (at least, I think I have! 31 day cycle last time, now on day 33 and no sign of AF, but all negative tests so far! Think my body is playing tricks on me   ) 


Emma - glad to hear your mother in law reacted so well, that must be a big relief for you  I've ended up having to tell quite a few people for various reasons - can be a bit of a nightmare as it means I regularly get questions about how it's all going (including one text which just said 'how's it going? any sign of a baby yet?'   ), but generally I've found it to be more helpful than anything. It's really only two people who do that - most realise it's best to wait for me to tell them things.  I've found it tends to make most people back off from asking you whether you want kids, when you're going to start trying etc. 


Hope everyone is well, and getting a slice of the sunshine


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi girlies,

I've spoke to a proper fertility unit today, one that appears to know what they're chatting about, we *all *should be scanned on our first attempt to get follicle tracking as you can overstimm on clomid and tracking would prevent a crazy amount of multiples if you do over stimm.

Parkend - Are you doing OPK's to see when you get a surge? I think that should help you plan your day 21's better (or the different dates scattered about)

Emma - its good your MIL is being really supportive, its good to have people to talk to about all of this.

My actual unit really don't have a clue, I spoke to my gynaes secretary she brushed it off, so I said jokingly 'If I die over the weekend I'll tell my DH who to blame' She then asked the fertility nurse her advise and the upshot is, if I feel like its going to threaten my life then go to A&E! There's no way I'm going to A&E, as no one seems to know what to do I'm just going to put up with it till Monday...

M x x


----------



## parkend

Hi Mandy,


sorry to hear you're still in so much pain, hope it settles down for you soon   


Yep, I've read that about over stim before, but my PCT just won't fund it    (despite knowing the risks it seems). I'm looking into moving for that reason. 


I've done some OPKs - I've found the results inconclusive at best, even when it turns out subsequently that I've definitely ovulated, but it might just be that I've done it on the wrong days. The first month I had AF on clomid I did quite a few of them across different days and they were all 'officially' negative (according to the guidance provided with them - although there was a faint second line); this month I laid off them more because I knew I was having more blood tests (which would reassure me), and because I just tend to find doing them adds to the pressure. I can definitely see how they're useful though, so might try them again next month.


----------



## lesleyr

mandy thanks hun, never say never tho. Its just tender belly ive had not pain. well i had pain around ovulation but that was it nothin since so dont think it is ohss hun. Nope i just get bloods taken nothing else done. Hope ur ok hun xxx

lol emma, so true lol, Glad i didnt actually faint tho lol. Partner, has damaged all tendons in his foot thats y we were there. Thats great hun im glad uve got that supprt hun. None of my family know, only 2 friends know no1 else, i didnt want the added pressure xxx

Well tested yest bfn, still no af signs was due yest/2day. Im usually in pain n yucky feelin in belly 4 2/3days b4. Got tender nipples, tener belly, headache i just cant shift, feelin abit sickish at times 2, plus this light headedness at times. I dont think im pregnant. Due 2 test 2mrw/thurs. if no af 2mrw or thurs gona hold off testin til atleast fri/sat as this is only 2nd cycle of clomid.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## emma444

Hi everyone. 

I am afraid i now have a new question which i will also post elsewhere....can anyone tell me how long recovery is after ovarian drilling please? This is apparently what i need next. he said stop clomid as not worked after 7m. Anyway - i have possiblity of a date in june but hoping to go away for beach hol 2 weeks later. Does anyone know if i will still be in pain and whether it will be ok to swim? 

THank you 

x


----------



## parkend

Hi Emma, 


I had to take a week off work after drilling (although to be honest I felt fine after 4 days - it was just what the hospital recommended I do). I felt a bit out of it for 2 days because of the drugs, and in a bit of a pain for a few days, but I didn't suffer too much with the actual little cuts they make (I had the dye done at the same time - most of the discomfort stemmed from that I think). I've read of other people taking a bit longer to get over it though - think it's a very individual thing, which probably isn't much help to you.


I think they told me to avoid baths for two weeks, but I'm not 100% on that. 


Good luck x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey ladies

I wonder if you can help - i took 50 mg of clomid last month day 2 to 6. had scans every couple of days from day 9. 

day 16 - had 1 follicle at 17 mm - had first insemination
day 17 - follicle had grown to 19 mm - had second insemination
day 19 - follicle had popped and could not be seen at all on screen so the nurse said it must have popped on day 18. advised to do progesterone blood test on day 25 (7 days after day 18 which she thought is day follie popped)

i finally got my blood test results today - the nurse said that on day 25 my level was 26. i asked if that was good and it meant i had ovulated, she said that yes i did and that they are happy with anything above 16

does 26 sound ok to you? is it possible i ovulated on day 17 and if i had had blood test on day 24, the progesterone would have been higher or maybe i didnt ovulate until day 19 early and should have had blood test on day 26 and my level would have been higher on day 26? 

this was my 3rd failed iui but my first on clomid - i am now going to ivf. can the level of progesterone impact on fertilisation? i hate not knowing if i got bfn because of no fertilisation or fertilisation but no implantation! 

anyway sorry to jump in with a question and a me post! 

hope you're all well and best of luck to all of you     

Gini x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Frenchy - I'm really sorry the cycle didn't work chick     I'm not an expert but I thought your levels had to be above 30 to indicate ovulation. As you said it might be a case of if they'd tested a day earlier they would have seen a higher result. 

Parkend - Usually you start doing OPK's from day 10 till you see a surge, I ovulate really late so I don't get a surge till day 15/16, apparently this isn't unusual. They're not 100% reliable apparently, but it might give you an indication when you're ov'ing. 
Lesley - I really hope its good pain your having.     Got everything crossed for you. 

Emma - hope you can get in soon for the tx. 

I resorted to paying privately for a scan as was feeling dreadful today, £170 later and we've got a diagnosis like we knew, lots of pockets of free fluid everywhere with ovaries that look like *something* can't remember what he said. Looks like we ov'd at least 2 eggs, which is good, hopefully at least one of them made it through. I think I'm in the wrong profession though, £170 for 10 minutes work! 

Might... test tomorrow with my super early tests. Hmm...


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey Mandy

Thanks a lot for that - how weird of her to say anything above 16 is good! 

everybody else - are you under the same impression as Mandy that progesterone level should be above 30 to show ovulation? what does a level of 26 mean? 

Thanks a lot

Gini x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

When I was first tested, my level was 23 and I was diagnosed with annovulation through PCOS. 

I think 26 is a step in the right direction, I think maybe if they'd tested earlier it might have been over 30. 

Maybe you need a higher dose of clomid next time.


----------



## Frenchy74

Thanks again Mandy - it's really helpful. I'm moving onto ivf next so hopefully i will respond to the drugs well enough and get a few eggs! 

i was so pleased when the nurse said that it was all good and now i feel a bit negative abut this   

thanks 

Gini x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey chick,

It's really good though, because clomid can't be compared with the drugs they give you for IVF which are so much stronger and should definitely yield excellent results. Please stay positive, its a long and hard journey, but when you succeed in achieving your goal it'll definitely be worth it. 

I didn't really respond to 50mg so they doubled the dose I got a result in the 60's, not everyone responds to the lower levels doses.


----------



## Frenchy74

thank you very much Mandy
that's very nice of you! i will try to stay positive. 
you're right the drugs are different anyway! i know that i can ovulate on my own some months as when i did the initial tests through my gp i had ovulated twice out of the 3 times i was tested and then last summer i also ovulated on 1st iui so maybe this month was just one of the non ovulation months or maybe it was too early/too late. 
thank you again for your help and nice words 
Gini x


----------



## MrsMaguire

I was chatting to a friend who did the whole clomid, iui and ivf process. 

She said every single cycle is different, you can't really compare one with another as your body can react to the drugs very differently. On my first 50mg cycle years and years ago I got pregnant, I lost the baby at 8 weeks, then failed to respond to 50mg after that. I then had 100mg on the second month of that dose got pregnant and now have my son who's a big boy 5! (Not a baby anymore apparently!) 

We kept hoping for a natural miracle but it never really happened, so went back on the clomid again, hoping to be blessed again. Being Catholics we should have a family of 8 by now lol.


----------



## lesleyr

sorry fly thro 2day xx. Cd 38 n still no af or signs. Still got sickness(its gettin worse as days go on), still got dull head ache but not as bad, tender belly n OMG my nipples r now majorly killin me!!! Dull ache in lower back n tired! Thats past couple of days ive fell asleep on couch lol. Still not tested again yet, tryin 2 hang off til atleast fri/sat. xx

Id alwasy got told anything over 30 is classed as ovulation, but as they said they couldve just took bloods on wrong day. xx

Woohoo mandy thats great hun, fingers crossed 4 u xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Lesley - you're going to kill us with the suspense!!! Can you test tomorrow please   

x x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello again

Mandy - you are right and your friend too, i am going to chill now. whatever has happened has happened. it's all about the way forward now! thank you very much!    By the way, i have been meaning to say in my last 2 responses; good luck for tomorrow,   i hope you get a BFP so you can give a baby brother or baby sister to your not a baby anymore little/big boy    

Lesley - gosh you are being good not testing! but like Mandy says, can you test tomorow because the suspense is killing me too      those symptoms sound really good and i hope a test will confirm a BFP!     

Gini x


----------



## lesleyr

lol u pair r worse than me lol. Gona c how i feel lol, Im now nearer end of cd38(but know i ovulated 2kws ago) so just tryin 2 hold off n be good. But part of me is sayin stuff it just test lol xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

*lesley* -    we are aren't we. just really excited to find out. i'm sure not as much as you of course  is the way you;re feeling different to normal? best of luck for tomorrow or whenever you decide to test!       for a BFP!

Gini x


----------



## emma444

I am so impressed with your will power lesley! keeping everything crossed! 

Hope everyone else is keeping positive. Have to start work now so will write a longer post later! 
x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Lesley - I've got to say I really admire your strength, I don't think my official test day is till Sunday, but got these super early tests which I've now decided are rubbish! I really hope you get a positive result     

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping sane  

I'm in a mood today and wondering if these tests even work properly! Last night I did one and there was a second line about 50% of the colour of the control, this morning nothing but a really really faint line that you'd have to squint to see!! Serves me right for buying tests from Amazon where you get like 25 for £5. I'm wondering if it just gives random results now. 

Doing some maths, I'm sure if my OTD is Sunday, surely if it had worked my levels would be above 10 now?!?


----------



## emma444

Hi all, 

Parkend - thank you for all your info re the drilling. not looking forward to it but just hoping it will work and i don't have to wait too long for it. Hope you are doing ok? 

Mandy- I totally understand the frustrating sticks. I have been wasting lots of money on them and not sure they have helped much but when i have got a pos one has at least given me some hope that month. I think the problem with pcos is it is hard to pick the 5 days to test and i think i ovulated very late this month.  fingers crossed for you

Lesley....fingers crossed. 

Gini- fingers crossed for your next stage- how long do you have to wait? 

baby dust to all. 

x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

I think with PCOS they may not work in all peoples... so I've been telling you a load of rubbish. But if you can get the cheap packs of them from Amazon, then you could test from like day 10 to day 20 and hopefully at some point you'd get a surge. If you tested at the same time every day say like 5pm then you can compare results. When I started in January I really thought I was going to get no where, then I got a late surge. 

I'm so so bored. I even switched JK on for like 2 minutes, but really can't stand that programme. Trying to talk DH into letting us having a cat if the tx doesn't work, I think it may be working...


----------



## emma444

Gini- I have heard different cut offs for prog according to different labs. Most people use a cut off of 30 as being quite sure ov has occured but i have also heard 25 as the cut off so it depends on your local lab/ consultant. It is all a spectrum anyway- there is nothing to say uyou that 29 is definately not and 30 definitely is. It is just that they probably can say with greated confidence the higher the no. 

I was told that one of mine at 26 was ok! 

Hope this helps.... Keep positive ...

X


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey everybody

*Mandy M* - sorry the tests are not being reliable. if otd is sunday, maybe it's a bit early anyway? keeping my fingers crossed for you     

*Emma* - i hope the drilling goes well and you've recovered enough to enjoy your holiday and do a bit of swimming. not entirely certain of timescales but likely to be sept time which although is so far away, gives me a bit of time to loose weight and save much needed money! thanks for the info on progesterone. it makes sense!

*Lesley* - how are you? tested yet? 

Gini x


----------



## lesleyr

lol Ok ok ladies i gave in and tested!! Still gettin all the symptons, n i know i def ovulated 2wks ago(unsure of day tho lol). So tested this mornin n another bfn. Still no af, still no signs. I mean i know that i never had periods b4 but clomid brought my 1st cycle 2 37 days so not sure y this month is now at 39days n still no sign at all. So not sure what is happenin. I mean 2 b honest i dont think i am pregnant, id love 2 b but dont think i am. So decided that if come mon still no af n still gettin a bfn then gona start provera again as if i was pregnant it would ave shown up by then. Plus got fertility clinic again on mon.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Frenchy74

Oh *Lesley*, sorry for being so pushy and making you test and especially so as you got a bfn this morning. the symptoms you have been describing seem so good! I hope that you're ok  i hope the bfn from this morning turns into a BFP in a few days.        

Gini x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Lesley - I'm so sorry hun, really thought it was your month      there's still some hope     

Frenchy - Thank you hun, i've still got these cheap tests so I'll still prob test tomorrow.  

Just been to my first pub quiz, we did quite well really considering. Hopefully we'll do better next week, I'm sure the other team was cheating - tut tut tut! I tried to google something and it came up with a million different answers!   

Hope everyone is ok, the weather looks to be nice for the weekend.


----------



## emma444

yay its sunny. on the plus side we can all enjoy the sun for a few months without morning sickness etc ! i'm trying to be positive ....i love the sun!!!

Hope you are ok Lesley, 

x


----------



## parkend

Hi everyone,

Emma - just spotted your post from ages ago, sorry! Glad the drilling info was useful, good luck with it. I hope it goes well, and works for you. I'm alright thanks, just onto the 4th cycle of clomid (3rd on 100mg). I love the sun as well, so happy to see it out and about  

Lesley - hope you're ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing well, and managing to avoid the horrible greenflies (I'm not sure if they're just in my area, but they're swarming about everywhere, horrible things) x


----------



## lesleyr

im fine honestly dont feel bad any1, as i said didnt think i was anyway xxx.  Well af arrived this mornin with no warnin lol. Very light but there, n got light period pains nothin major tho. SO 2mrw back on the clomid lol. SOOOOOOOOOOO 3rd cycle here we come lol, 2nd last cycle b4 we take a yr or so out. Got fertility clinic on mon so he might up my last clomid(hopefully). Feels weird after over 2yrs of tryin that if these last 2 tries dont work that im goin back on pill til nearer the weddin, after all this time n tryin but i know its 4 the best as i dont wana b stressed n puttin pressure on myself 2 lose the weight(i know i will!!!). Id really b relaxed tryin 4 a baby u know. So got everything crossed that 1 of these next 2 cycles work. 

Hope every1 is ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frenchy74

hey everybody

*Lesley* - wicked wicked wicked ugly  . sorry for your bfn. i'm glad you're hanging there and remaining positive 

*Mandy* - well done on the pub quiz. i am very    to say that when i go, which is not very often, my blackberry and google come in handy    how are you doing today? hope af has not turned yet and you're still in the running for a bfp   

*emma* - YEAH for the lovely weather    

Hi to everybody, hope you all have a lovely  weekend

Gini x


----------



## lesleyr

gini im fine hun honestly. I was happy i atleast ovulated as means im on right track now lol. Hope ur ok xxx

Fingers crossed 4 u mandy xx

Im well chuffed tho, weighted myself this mornin. N thats me now back 2 8stone 7.5 woohoo so happy. So lost 23lbs. Wana lose another few pounds(i can carry it im tiny framed) would love 2 get back 2 being 8 stone, but wont go below 7stone 10 as thats my limit, anything under that i look 2 thin. Im not tryin, ive just cut down portion size, plus cut down on rubbish xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Just finished watching Ashes... 

Lesley - thats fab news about AF, really hope this cycle brings a positive result for you     

Frenchy -  I'll let you off. If my team weren't so mardy I would have used my iphone more.  Have you got much planned this weekend? It really should be bank hols weekend this weekend! I bet next weekend it'll be raining. 

I tested again with the early tests and it was positive, read some reviews on amazon, apparently even when people were like 7 weeks pg the tests didn't go up in strength. Interrupted DH's lunch to get him to grab me a first response test from the chemist, did that and it come up positive. It's still early days though, so not out of the woods yet. Will feel a lot more confident by next Friday. 

It's just so nerve wracking, thats reminded me need to take my tablets... 

Hope you all have a fab weekend. 

xx


----------



## parkend

Good luck Mandy, fingers crossed


----------



## Heluerto

Hello,

I started my first cycle on 50mg Clomid last Tuesday so I'm now on CD9 and going to be scanned at the hospital tomorrow to see how they are doing!  Good to see other Clomidians on here!


----------



## parkend

Hi Heluerto, good luck for your scans, hope the clomid is shown to be working


----------



## Foxybaby

Good Luck Heluerto! 

So now in middle of my 3rd cycle of Clomid, 100 mg. Getting lower abdo pains, I am guessing its ovulation pains, so now for a full week of


----------



## parkend

Good luck Foxybaby, hope this month is the one for you   Did you enjoy your hols?


----------



## lesleyr

hey all.

cd5 felling fine again!! lol. Well had clinic yest and they were very understandable bout us postpoing it after next clomid cycle. SHe made us an appointment for end of sept and said if decide 2 postpone just 2 phone up and change appointment etc etc. But said they wouldnt take us off their files or anything but was just to keep them informed. BUT ive also been prescribed 6 courses of clomid(im on 3rd) and 2 go back after 5th 2 c what they want 2 do ie, more clomid or iui or ivf.

Hope every1 is ok.

Foxy hope u had a great holiday xx

Mandy got everything crossed 4 u hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto

Well, I had my scan this morning - she couldnt find my right ovary, well, she thinks she may have found it, but not much happening on it if it was it.  The left one though has three enlarged folicles 22mm, 17mm and 14.5mm.  whilst this sounds pretty good, there may be endometria on them which might be stopping them.  I have a good lining and considering how long we've been trying she thinks we should go for it even with the triplet risk factor.  So lots of BMS for the next 5 days. and then


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Heluerto - good luck for this month, the three follies sound awesome! Have you seen Angelbumps fertility protocol, there's some supplements you can take that have really good results. 

Lesley - I really hope you won't have to bother with any further tx after this cycle, sending lots of       so this is your month. 

Hello to Parkend & Foxy...

We saw the consultant on Monday, after having BFP's at the weekend on Monday it wasn't showing up on a digital yet. They did a test there and did some maths, he was quite blunt and said it was another early mc, so had a beta done again, got a scan tomorrow. Went on to tell me about the odds of getting pg with endo, then the odds of staying pg with reoccurant mc's, but then said we'll have you on 3 more cycles of clomid as we can't check your hormones now due to you being on clomid, just hope for the best...

DH doesn't want to do anymore tx, its too hard not knowing whats going to happen every month. He's agreed we can have a cat, but only if its a kitten?!? But managed to find one at the RSPCA which is neutered and has vaccinations etc, another at the Cats Protection League which is everything but neutered. If you get cat insurance, is that all covered?

x x


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Mandy-Don't think insurance covers vaccinations or neutering, I think cos they mainly cost less or around the same price as the excess. but worth looking into the different policies-ours are with More Than-used them for about 11yrs (they're both coming up for 14 now).

Had fab holiday and didn't feel the side effects too much out there-I guess it was becuase it was a relaxing environment rather than work.

We really need some 's on this thread-I need some inspiration. I don't knwo how many more months I can do. I think maybe 1 more cycle, then take a break til I've lost weight.


----------



## lesleyr

Mandy, nope insurance dot cover neutered or jags u have 2 pay 4 that. Insurance can b cheap if u look about. If ur on benefits or receving any state help then u can apply 2 pdsa 4 insurance which is a tenner a year. Hope u decide what 2 do soon hun, its a hard decision which unfortunatly only u 2 can decide what 2 do. U may even decided that u will give the last 3 cycles a shot then no more tx. Whatever udecide hun good luck xxxxx

heluerto - thats great bout the follicles hun so loads of bms now. Fingers crossed 4 u xxx

Ive not stopped all day! im knackered hopin 4 an early night 2night. Im so crabbit the now as im that tired and have no patience coz of it. Oh well. Thanks yeah hopefully it will b our month this cycle or next b4 we have our break 4 a yr and a half or so. Weird sayin that after nearly 3yrs of tryin, but i know that its 4 the best as the weddin stress  isnt good environment 2 b tryin 2 get pregnant espec with my health.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

I don't think we'd be entitled to any help. DH literally just got a payrise... There's some gorgeous bengal kittens that cost like £500! I think thats a little expensive. Would love a ginger kitten as they're full of character. Just thinking though, we're having 2 new 3 seaters! 

Lesley - i really hope this is your month, i hope everyone on this thread has some good news this month. When are you getting married? Have you got all the fine details sorted?

Foxy - will look at morethan, had a quote from tescos and that was £5 a month with £50 excess. Do you really need £5000 worth of cover a year or will the basic £2500 do? (When I had cats when I was younger there was none of this insurance malarky!) Are you on metformin as well as clomid? I've heard that some people lose weight with that. With the supplements on the thread, I'm sure they're meant to speed up metabolism and burn fat. It's really worth looking at. 

x x


----------



## chamois

Shellebell said:


> happy  girls


Hi, Just looking for some info..... I have my first appointment on 17th June and don't know what to expect?? I would like to be prescribed clomid as I have took metaformin before to help with pcos. I'm so excited but scared too, I have already had procedure with dye and camera and they have found no problems...
Allison x


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Mandy-Yeah, I'm on Metformin, but I keep forgetting to take it, then I daren't cos of the side effects   . For my 2 fleabags, I paid £5.99 a month for yrs, and then I ended up claiming, so totally worth it. Molly got stones in her bladder and the bills would've been over 2k if it weren't for the insurance. Same when Fox fell off his fat **** off the windowsill    

Think I had ov pains yesterday, sure I felt something pop-but I've never had them before so am unsure.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Foxy - I don't think being overweight has much bearing on fertility, my SIL found out we were trying and decided to race us to the post. She is really overweight, must have a BMI over 40, she got caught the first time (life really isn't fair) she's 20 weeks pg at the moment! 

You're about the right part in your cycle to be ov'ing, i might have asked before, have you used OPK's?

Chamois - welcome to the board, if thats something you want, you're well within your rights to ask about it, adding it in with metformin. Hope the appt goes well. 

x x


----------



## parkend

Hi Chamois, just to say hope your appt goes well, let us know how you get on   

Hi and happy bank holiday weekend to everyone else x


----------



## lesleyr

cd9 and feeling fine. Well except that im so tired!! We r lookin after in laws dog now(they r away on holiday and their other sons were watchin her). Had her at vets past week and yest she had 2 have major surgery 2 remove a cancerous tumor on her chest plus get a lump removed from her leg. So shes now with us and in agony and cryin non stop poor wee soul. .

Thanks mandy hun.Gettin married june 2012, everything is booked and ready 2 go lol. xx

Foxy fingers crossed 4 u hun. Yeah take ur metformin its great at helping with weight loss hun. Weight can effect fertility thats y they prefer bmi's under a certain number, but if u show u r doin everything and the weight is comin off slowly but surely they r more open 2 helpin. But def mind and take ur metformin tabs, even set mobile phone alarm have something light 2 eat then take ur tabs. xxx

chamois, hope ur appointment goes well. Yeah u do go through so many emotions b4 u start then once u start its worse lol. They will just discuss ur options with u and c what u would like 2 do etc then tell u whats best 4 u as every1 is different. Clomid may not b an option 4 u dependin on ur results from ur lap n dye. But if it is an option then b prepared as it can have major side effects but 2 get that bfp its all worth it. xxx

Heres hopin we get some bfps soon we r in need of it!!.xx


----------



## Heluerto

Hey Foxy - I think I had ov pain this month too (again never noticed anything like this before) - I had it on a few days, mostly on my left where the three follies were, but there was one day also on my right so thinking maybe there was one hiding away on my secret ovary! (hides from the scanners as best she can!).

I also had what felt like af pain on Saturday morning, and wondered if this might be endo pain, which isnt looking so good.

Mandy - Whilst some people who are bigger do naturally fall pregnant, I believe for those of us with underlying problems, weight loss can only help (so unfair on us PCOS lot!).  I have struggled to get my BMI down from 42 to 35 (although hovering at 36 since the oversized portion holiday to America for our belated honeymoon last month).  Still trying to get it to drop further incase I still need IVF (need to be 30).  The clinic suggested I look up a PCOS diet book which is predominently low carbs - Since then I have been trying to cut them down, but realised that pretty much I have carbs at every meal, so hard to cut out when I dont eat salad or fruits!

I've been incredibly tearful this weekend over various tv shows, and think the Clomid is making everything happen fairly early?? I wouldnt be suprised if AF arrives a bit earlier than expected this month (assuming of course she arrives at all!)


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - hope you all had good bh weekends. Well, CD28 for me today - have had a bit of spotting so AF is on its way:-( So 8th round here we go again. Feeling pretty despondent especially as we had bd'd an awful lot this month and I had got a positive on my opk!  Hi Heluertu - I can get very tearful on the Clomid too and will cry over things and be ultra sensitive that normally I wouldn't have batted an eyelied over! As MandyM says I wouldn't get too hung up on your weight, I know quite a few ladies in my circle of friends and family that are o/weight and have conceived easily. My BMI is within range and have been on 7 rounds of clomid now and I don't seem to be any closer so I really do think its all a game of luck. Anyway, only 2 weeks to go to my hols so at least I have got a bit of r&r to look forward to. Hope everyone else is ok - anyone got any good news to spur us on....


----------



## lesleyr

heluerto r u takin metformin 4 ur pcos?? Ive got pcos and im lucky as weight has never been an issue from it. My bmi was 25.3 but was out of action last year(more than normal) as had an operation in May so did put on weight 2 get bmi 2 that. Ive now lost 23lbs since oct and bmi 21.2. I started metfromin end of last year and i think thats helped. gi diet is fab 4 pcos as great 4 weight loss and its very very easy 2 stick 2 so check out the net 4 that. U dont have 2 make big changes at 1st, just start small then increase it over time. xx

Well things have now changed 4 us! Weve now decided stuff it we r goin 2 carry on and just do the full 6 cycles of clomid instead of stoppin after 4 cycles. As if i did fall pregnant on last cycle it would b born july so would give me 11mnths 2 get back in shape 4 the weddin. PLUS if clomid didnt work we would need 2 b referred 4 nhs iui/ivf which is 2yr waitin list kinda thing so would b ready around weddin timeish. Im so happy we r doin this, espec after tryin 4 this length of time u know. It just didnt feel right puttin it on hold, even though it is the most sensible thing 2 do.

Hope every1 is ok xxxx


----------



## Heluerto

Hi again,

I'm not on Metformin, as I started taking it a year and a half ago and after three months, I had successfully put on a stone!!!  I was taken of Metformin and put on Orlistat instead - now I'm on Clomid, I did wonder about trying both.  If this cycle doesnt work, they want to scan me on about day one so they can actually see how bad the cysts are as its hard to tell when they scan after clomid.  Depending on what they find they may reduce my dose.

I know pee sticks are not supposed to work so well for PCOS, but when I was (according to my scans) supposed to ovulate, nothing came up, but then it showed up on them on Tuesday night (the person who scanned me told me Thursday, Friday and Sunday were ovulation days!).  BMS throughout so hopefully we got something!

As for the diet - you say its easy to follow - the only problem is I dont eat salad and the only fruit I eat is strawberries and blueberries which always seems to penalise me on the diet front!  I keep trying them, but I still can't eat them!  At least my veg intake has improved over the years!


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Heluerto-I know that a low Carb diet would be ideal for me, but I love bread soooo much!! I am going to make a concious effort not to eat any bread next week and see what happens. 

No side effect this month really, which is weird, well compared to the other rounds. I just had the ovulation *pop* ( I think anyway, or it could've just been wind lol!) and a bit tired. Now, nothing.


----------



## Heluerto

ooh, I like your ticker Foxy!  I take it its telling you what you may be going through there - I might have to pinch that one!


----------



## lesleyr

gi diet isnt fruit and veg tho hun, theres loads 2 it. U can basically eat anything u want but just the low gi alternative. U can still ave ur carbs aswell. GI diet is basically just like a sugar diet, foods u eat make u feel full 4 longer. Its not a typical diet that its all salads etc etc. Give it a proper check on internet. I had a huge print out but just had a look 4 it and cant find it. Scratch that the website is the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods this has a list of all the gi measures plus has receipes etc. Hope it helps u but also shows u that u dont just ave 2 eat fruit and veg. xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing   

Just wanted to come and say  to you all because i will probably be joinin u next month (if u haven't moved onto another thread by then   ) after my appointment with my consultant for #2. 
I was on clomid in 2008 and conceived my ds 2 months after finishing my 8th cycle so there is hope   

Sorry haven't read back so don't know who's who or whats going on etc but i will do so when i get chance! 

Hope ur all alright
Take care 
TK x x


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Welcome Topkat    Hope your appointment goes well.

Heluerto-I love this ticker-except mine says gassy nearly everyday-makes me sound like a fart monster    Lesley is right, The GI diet is really easy, basically its food that takes slower to break down in your body, giving your insulin a chance to work and keeps your glucose level stable, also makes you feel fuller for longer, so brilliant for diabetics and those wanting to lose weight. Easy rule of thumb is to stay away from anything white, like white bread, white pasta, rice etc, as they're high GI. With potatoes, its about the way you cook them, and the type. The newer the potato, the lower the GI. So old potatoes mashed is a definate no no! So go for new ones and boil them or wedge them (loving jersey royals at the mo). All lean met and fish is great. You can get a list on the net for all the good stuff. Hope that helps


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - Well, as predicted AF came yesterday  Even though you know its coming, there's always a bit of you that hangs on to some hope that it may not! Felt a bit low yesterday but had a night out with the girlies and made me feel alot better. Its amazing what a couple of glasses of vino and putting the world to rights can do   Welcome TopKat 08 - its really lovely to hear that you got their BFP after 8 rounds of trying, especially as I am just starting my 8th round and was really starting to get quite despondent as we have now been ttc for just over 3 years. I did get a BFP last year on my 2nd go, but unfortunately miscarried at 11 weeks so was starting to think that it should have worked for me by now but you have given me hope!! Good luck for your appointment with your cons - let us know how you got on. Huge babydust to all. Florence 38


----------



## Foxybaby

Sorry to hear the   came Florence    Hope next time is better for you


----------



## Heluerto

haha to Gassy Foxy - I shouldnt laugh really though as now I've got the same one and I am running a couple of days behind you, mine will say gassy too!


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

Lesley - just spending ages getting your bubbles to 777! Hope it helps this month : ) I might look at the low GI diet, it looks like it could be quite expensive though lol. 

Florence - really hope this is your lucky cycle. I found after a miscarriage it didn't really work that well on 50mg, so on my 5th cycle they put me up to 100mg and I was lucky again. I don't know if they've looked at your dose but it might be worth asking. 

TopKat - welcome to the thread 

We're off on holiday today, I need to get moving and finish off my packing as we leave in 90 mins, I'm very indecisive. We've been given 3 more cycles of clomid, but not sure what to do as we've had good results, but they've never lasted long. Going to insist on looking at little kitties when we get back, MIL & FIL are furious as they're dog people and hate cats. 

Hope the weather is great this week for you. 

x x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

I conceived my DS on 4th round of clomid ( he is now 2) Tried 5 more rounds of clomid last year but did not work and told to move on to Menopur injections. I know there is a specific thread for those injecting but it is extreamly quiet. Would anyone mind me joining here. My period arrived today thanks to norterhisterone and due to start injections tomorrow. Consultant is going to show me how to do the first one then its down to me. Scared about injecting myself but excited to be finally starting treatment again. 

Hi Topkat - I remember you from last time. Hope it works for you again.

SS


----------



## lesleyr

welcome shootin star and topkat. xx

Lol mandy love it thanks 4 the bubbles. Hope ur ok hun, yeah hun ur in a tough situation so i can imagine how hard it must b 2 decide what 2 do. But yeah def go look at the cats hun i would.Hope u have a great holiday, and RELAX!!!!! Thanks hun yeah fingers crossed it is but just need 2 wait and c. Its actually not that expensive, as its just wee changes like whole milk instead of semi skinned, and brown bread instead of white. That kinda thing xxxx

Florence sorry af appeared xxx


----------



## mary poppins10

hi everyone,havnt been on for ages hope u r all ok.
                                                                                im on my forth month clomid 100mg my results have been very low and im not responding well to the clomid,i just wanted t ask a question.this month af came so i started my clomid day two and i was bleeding for one week it  stopped for four days and have been bleeding for twelve days since has any one had this or knws why this mite b happening,good luck to u all xxx


----------



## Heluerto

Well, I'm on gassy too now Foxy - and interestingly I am!  Are these the symptoms experienced by women who are on a positive cycle, or just any cycle?


----------



## emma444

Hi everyone. 

Sorry not been on for last few weeks, was away at the weekends and had 2 horrifically busy weeks at work so no time to message! Welcome to the new names on the thread. 

I am going to have a look at the GI diet lesley thanks. I have always been slim and because of that have always eaten what i want and i seem to eat little and often (often snacking on sugary things!) and am sure my sugar levels are up and down and i wonder whether this is affecting things- i figure anything is worth a try! . 

On day 13 of my last cycle of clomid..... actually going to have tracking scan for the first time tomorrow so quite excited....but bit worried re how many scans she wants to do and how to fit that in with work this week!Am absolutely terrified re the laparoscopy and drilling though. I have a very low pain threshold and 

After this cycle i have to not get pregnant for a month as am having ovarian drilling on 30th july. 

Florence- Sorry about AF. Fingers crossed for you this month. I am glad the vino with friends helped. Each month i have had my BFN, followed by feeling low then thinking' oh well at least i can have some wine!! I allow myself to drink what i want during AF then try to keep to half a glass of wine in the first half of the cycle and even less in the second.... (don't always manage to be that good though!) Luckily christmas, my skiing hol and a few other important dates have all been at the right part of my cycle! 

Mandy- definitely think you should get a cat! I am desperate for a puppy but we are not at home enough in the day... 

Sorry mary poppins- not sure why you are getting the funny bleeding - can you contact your GP or fertility centre?. My first cycle i got my AF on day 17 and that confused me but since then had a regular cycle. 

Good luck and lots of babydust to everyone this month!

xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a nice weekend! I'm on day 26 and no early pregnancy signs, nor signs that AF is going to show up, but then again, its prob a couple days too soon for them to start on a 30 day cycle. 

I'm going to look at the GI diet again as I know it works, and I can only go to the next stage (ICSI) when I drop 3.5 stone. So I have to do it! Grrr!


----------



## Florence38

Hi All - MandyM thanks for your message. I did hope that last time I went to see the Cons he would put my dose up but cos he said my results from the blood test were good (63) then he wasn't going to do it as fear of multiple pregnancies. Have a super hols - I am off on Saturday to Spain so getting very excited now. I've got 2 cats (had them since 6 week old kittens - too cute for words) and would recommend anyone to get them, they are gorgeous. FoxyBaby - all sounds promising for you. I have my fingers crossed its your lucky month! Emma - really hope that your last cycle of clomid gets you your BFP. I've got a couple more cycles to go although at the moment feel like I want this to be the last one, I'm not sure how much more disappointment and mood swings I can cope with. Hope everyone else is ok, Florence x


----------



## Heluerto

Well girls, pleased to say I definitely ovulated this month!  60 nmol/l on my day 19 bloods.


----------



## Foxybaby

That's great news Heluerto! Fingers crossed    

I've just done an early response test and was     

Will e-mail my Doc and have 1 more cycle on Clomid before taking a wee break.


----------



## Heluerto

But don't forget 37.9% of women who were pregnant and tested on 10 DPO were negative (from the countdown to pregnancy website)!  That's over a third!!!

I also did a test this morning - dont know what I was thinking - that was negative too, but about 72% are still showing negative at my stage - although I'm thinking based on when she wanted me to do the day 21 test and the results of that, I probably fit into the same ratio as you.


----------



## Foxybaby

My friend tested 4 days early and got a faint line, so I thought I'd chance it-granted it wasn't early morning either. But I don't have my usual pre    symptoms, like eating the entire house and sore (.)(.)
Hopefully we've both done it wrong and we'll get better results in a few days


----------



## emma444

Fingers crossed for you foxybaby and heluerto.... sending you lots of baby dust! 

Have a fantastic holiday florence and hope the R&R does the trick! Good luck with your next cycle. 

x


----------



## Heluerto

my symptoms could all be pre af ones, but I dont normally get this many of them!  hoping and praying!


----------



## Heluerto

Does anyone else get word blocks on Clomid?  I keep either saying the wong words or changing words into newly invented ones.  Its like my mind is all muddles!  It just happened quite a few times yesterday - I also couldnt do very simple sums either!  Anyone else have these difficulties?


----------



## Foxybaby

Funnily enough I think that's one of the side effects of Clomid    

I'm starting to get    symptoms. Ate the house last night-cats ran for their lives and now getting the start of some stomach cramps-or it could be the kitchen sink digesting   .
I've sent an e-mail to my Doc and asking for an increase to 150mg for my last cycle-not my permanant last-just for a few months till I lose a few inches of blubber.

 for you all. 

xx


----------



## parkend

Funny you should mention that Heluerto, I find the same thing happens to me. I also keep mixing up the word order of my sentences - I thought I was just suffering from a lack of concentration, but maybe not!


----------



## Heluerto

*sigh* took just over 2 hours out of work today to go to an Osteopath appointment as my back is killing me to be told that they wont treat me 'just incase' the Clomid did what it was supposed to!

After 10 years of 'just incase's Its all getting very tedious.  And My back still hurts!


----------



## parkend

Not sure if it would be what you need Heluerto, but I see a chiropractor about my neck. He treats other problems, including back problems (turns out I had a bit of an issue there too, unbeknown to me!!). He said he would just avoid certain treatments if I was ever pregnant/unsure if I was pregnant.


----------



## Foxybaby

I know what you mean "just in case" seems to be a regualr statement in my life just now, too. but you know what? sod it-I'm having a wee drink tonight! No other







symptoms have appeared, just the hunger. I'm not going to torment myself with another test as the last too were negative. My Doc is sedning out a script for 100mg, so have them for when she decides to show


----------



## Foxybaby

Really confused. No AF signs now. The only thing I can think of is that the Clomid has lengthened my cycle. But I have my prescription so will have the tablets ready. also have my clearblue monitor at the ready. And fully stocked on Metformin and am starting Slimming World diet on Saturday.

Hows the rest of you doing?


----------



## lesleyr

foxy clomid can play havoc with ur cycle, unfortunatly its just a waitin game. id wait til tue/wed and if still not af then test again, but dont test b4. Theres no rush(i know its hard trust me) but just keep urself busy and keep away from the tests. xx

Well had pain in ovary area past couple of days and today its away so i think ive just ovulated(which works out bout right goin by last cycles bloods), had bms twice a day since af went so fingers crossed as weve done everything we can.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Foxybaby

I know-its just annoying as my cycles have been 30days, even on the Clomid. But at least I have my new scrpt ready for thr inevitable. How you holding up on your 2WW


----------



## lesleyr

i know foxy, but hey just keep thinkin of the end result. Lol ive just started 2ww unfortunatly. My cycles r 40 days grr. Just ovulated past day or 2 so now got another 18days til otd. Mind u got my younger sisters weddin next wkend so that will pass time quicker plus in laws will be back couple of days after that so will b helpin them get house organised etc. So hopefully b a very quick 18days. lol xx


----------



## Heluerto

Well, just been candling our chicken eggs (we have a bakers dozen of em) and they all seem to currently be fertile - just hoping my eggs are having as much success - two days till testing!


----------



## Shooting star

Heluerto - All the best with both types of eggs!

I am currently on first cycle of menopur injections. Had my d7 scan yesterday and con saw 3 tiny follicles and lining was 5.5mm. Back for another scan on Monday (d10) where she hopessome will have grown. Will let you know. Not finding injectig myself quite as difficult as I thought I would and so far alot less side effects than clomid.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

SS


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi girls

AF still not appeared, leaving me very confused as I know I'm not pregnant. I just want to get on with the next cycle-this waiting is as bad as the 2WW!!

Thinking of you for tomorrow Heluerto-sending lots of


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed heluerto xxx

Fingers crossed 4 u shootin star thats great ur not findin it all 2 bad compared 2 clomid xx

Foxy just mind clomid is so grr!!!(thats puttin it nicely) It can shorten/lengthen ur cycle. Dont test again until ATLEAST cd35 if af still not here, if still bfn and still no af then wait again and if come cd42ish still gettin same result speak 2 clinic and they will send u something 2 bring on af. Hope bfn changes 2 bfp tho xxx

If feelin fine, keep gettin lower back spasms every so often had them since yest. x


----------



## Foxybaby

I did a CB on Friday   I couldn't resist-was  

I'm actually wishing the  would hurry up! I bought a mooncup in Boots-was sure you could only get them on line-its worth a try! Getting Conceive Plus from Boots too. 

DH made a few insensitive comments earlier, saying something about trying all this stuff instead of dealing with the real issue (my weight-I was waffling on about grapefruit helping CM) so I exploded saying that I'm the one doing all the research and he just has to pump & squirt and he's done! He apologised, but it really made me want to kick him in the nuts-but that may harm my future child   

Is the back spasms in your lower back?


----------



## Heluerto

I tested this morning - BFN


----------



## Foxybaby

So sorry Heluerto


----------



## lesleyr

aww hugs heluerto xx

Yeah foxy they r hun. I did yoga last night and now pulled a muscle in lower back its OUCH!!! Dont listen him hun, men r just men!! They dont think hun. U r tryin 2 lose weight hun so stuff him. Ur losin weight 4 u, not him. Ur more restrained than me tho i wouldve launched nearest thing 2 me directly at his head lol. xxx


----------



## Foxybaby

I was driving at the time, I just wish the passenger seat had an ejecter seat like in James Bond   
I thought yoga was supposed to be gentle


----------



## emma444

Sorry Heluerto and Foxy- sending you hugs. 

I am on my 2ww getting very impatient. day 20 today. think i ovulated on day 16 as had bad pain on the left.... my last cycle so crossing everything! Even avoided going in the jacuzzi on our weekend away this weekend just in case....

Getting worried as if this doesn't work i have ovarian drilling booked for 30/7 and i am very scared... (total wuss when it comes to pain!) 

Hope your back is better Lesley. 
x


----------



## Heluerto

I figured as I was apparently due to ovulate early and my day 21st were done two days early that it would mean I would AF early.  No sign yet, and today is the day I would have normally have expected her to show her miserable head, but no sign yet.  Testing again tomorrow if still no sign!


----------



## Foxybaby

You're in the same boat as me then-still no AF for me either.

Emma-don't get too impatient, I was chomping at the bit to test from 8DPO! Tested again today  I've got a funny feeling I ovulated late and ignored 
my instincts to get DH for BMS. I'll know for next time, wel  when AF finally shows up!


----------



## Heluerto

I tested again this morning too, still BFN, still no AF.  But DH was doing a bit of a red riding hood impression this morning - "my what big (.)(.) you have" (he was talking about the nipples - do they get bigger?)  I need to know as Consultant wants me in on day 1 so she can look inside, but she only works Mondays and Wednesdays, so if I dont AF today or tomorrow I'm gonna miss that chance!  At the same time I dont want AF as I want a BFP instead!


----------



## Foxybaby

Well, round 4 will start tomorrow. The    has just made an appearance. Also got Digital OPK to start. Am hearing conflicting info though. It says to do it in the morning, but some people say its best late afternoon. What do you guys think?


----------



## Heluerto

Do both if possible - more chances to catch it!

Sorry to hear Aunt Flo's been to visit.  No doubt she will be on her way to visit me too soon!


----------



## Heluerto

hmmm..... went to the docs this morning for my regular monthly appointment (as was on Orlistat, although apparently she left me a note saying not to take it now on Clomid - hey ho!!).  Anyway, she says due to my scan and results on day 19, she says technically I am now 5 days late.  She also said that despite claims on pregnancy tests, really to get the correct result you should be at least a week late.  She also says if still getting negative results this time next week, get a blood test done if still no AF.  (.)(.) hurt and like I said before DH noticed a change in them.  Still hoping and praying!


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed 4 u helluerto. Just remember tho clomid can shorten and lengthen ur cycle. My df noticed changes in my boobs last cycle, and since startin clomid they r killin me which i never ever had before. yeah they say its best 2 b a week late b4 testin, but us girls r desperate so find that hard lol. Test ever 3days min tho. Good luck  xxxx


Aww foxy big hugs, but glad u can now finally get on with ur next cycle. Lol bet u did, tell u they ejector seats would b a great thing lol. xx

Thanks emma, yeah backs ok now. Mind u still gettin the back spasms i had b4 i hurt my back lol. Hope ur ok xx

well on cd27, and apart from back spasms/dull aches and crampy every so often in lower belly im fine. Oh plus pain in right shoulder at the back as if ive pulled a muscle, but not done any exercise past couple of days as been 2 busy


----------



## emma444

aaah - just typed a message and now lost it all !  

It said something like....

Hope you are doing ok foxy- good luck with the next cycle. 

Fingers crossed for you heluerto (and you too Lesley as i guess you will be testing soon! ) 

I'm on day 22 ....this cycle is going sooooo slowly! 

x


----------



## emma444

oops missed a bit! That was to say- Shooting Star hope you are doing ok...what day are you on now? x


----------



## Foxybaby

Thanks Girls

AF quite painful today, am quite happy though as found a couple of stray co-codamol laying around. taking them and off for a good nights sleep-pain free  

Its sounding good for you Heluerto, fingers crossed     

Lesley-you tried some deep heat or Voltarol?

Emma-Keep away from the tests for at least another 8 days     

Well, tomorrow is 1st weigh in on the Extra Easy Diet with Slimming World, fingers crossed its working cos it sounds too good to be true!!


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Emma. Had my cd12 scan today and I have several tiny tiny follicles and 3 measuring 9/10mm. Con doubled my dose of Menopur on Monday and has told me to continue at higher dose for next 2 days and go back for another scan on Friday cd14. She said it was unusual for follicles to grow at such even rates and we really need 1 or 2 to become dominant and develop quickly. Not really sure this cycle seems to be doing much. Con has said if this does not work then next cycle we will start on the higher dose at the beginning and drop down if necessary. 

Foxy - Hope the weigh in goes well.

Lesley - Back spasms, that sounds horrible.

Heluerto - Hoping and praying with you that you get your BFP.

SS


----------



## Heluerto

Here she goes!  AF arrived with avengence, bad tummy pains.  To top it, the 'early' scan cant happen until Monday which means I can't start clomid until Monday, but then that might be too late for the early scan, so I will just have to wait and see.  Has anyone else started Clomid on Day 5?  Does it have any effect on cycle?


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Had scan today and was really disappointing. Nothing had really changed since last scan. Linning is only about 4.5 and  3 follies at about 9mm and 5 or so tiny ones. Con said to abandon this cycle. just taken HCG in the hope that it will mean that I get a period in a couple of weeks. Con is not sure the hcg will work as there is nothing to really ovulate. If no AF has arrived in 16 days I have to take norterhisterone for 10 days and then wait for AF to arrive. At this rate it may be beginning of August before I can start menopur again. Con is going to start me on 150 menopur from day 2-8 and then scan to decide on dose for rest of cycle.

I told DH who said 'never mind, I have to write reports this afternoon'. Went for a walk with mum and she did not say anything when I told her. I know it sounds silly but I am devastated and feel so down. I am scared that my body is not going to repond to the menopur. I know I should be greatful as I have an amazing DS but we have been trying for number 2 for 18 months now and it just does not get any easier.

SS


----------



## lesleyr

ss - big hugs hun honestly know how u feel, weve been tryin over 2yrs with no luck. Just try and keep positive hun, what ever they offer do as they know what they r talkin about hun. Fingers crossed 4 u xxx

heluerto - sorry af arrived fingers crossed 4 this cycle xxx

Big hugs foxy i hate af pain xxx

well cd 33, back spasms went the following day. But 2day started gettin lower back pain(just throbbin) and dull ache in lower abdoman aswell. Plus been feelin sick past few mornings, plus sore head. Mind u could b what i want so much or could just b that wee man has givin me what he has lol, hopin its 1st. Another 7 days minimum until otd. Need 2 phone 2mrw 4 cd28 bloods.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## emma444

Day 29 BFN. Gutted. That was my last chance at clomid gone. 

Sounds like everyone is having a hard time at the moment. here's hoping for some good news on this thread soon. x


----------



## lesleyr

aww hugs emma xxxx

Well got cd28 bloods back2day and once again feeling like a failure. Was 2.4 lower than cd21 bloods but had been signed as satisfactory so got my doc 2 phone me. SHe said i ovulated last month as cd30 bloods showed that so goin by that she thinks that it was my levels goin up not comin down so that i ovulate cd24/25/26/27 which would explain the 40 day cycle last month. Im hopin shes right as was a huge kick in the teeth thinkin that once again my body isnt working. But now me and df have sat around all day trying to work out when we had break from    as we had a 3day break when i wasnt right, we r thinkin it was around that time so hopin all his wee swimmers that were in there did their jobs. So next month instead of cd21 and cd28 bloods ive 2 get cd26 and cd32 bloods.

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Heluerto

Blimey Lesley - sounds like you've got so many days to remember!!!

Had my 'early' scan done on Monday, and two of the three 'eggs' detected last month were actually just cysts, so just the one egg, but that means I'm staying on the same dose of Clomid this month.

But didnt start until day 5 this month because of the scan delay, so not sure how that might effect my cycle.  Got a tracking scan on 29th (CD13), so will see what happening when then.


----------



## lesleyr

hey heluerto lol yeah alot of dates lol, thank god 4 my diary lol. Fingers crossed 4 u xxx


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Sorry about your BFN Emma   

Lesley-I've finally accepted that Clomid makes everything out of whack! You can't seem to time anything right cos the next month it changes again! So hopefully your BMS was at the right time! 

This is my last round of Clomid-so I will prob saunter back to the PCOS board and..............wait for it...............ICSI!!!    

I've been referred back to the Fertility Clinic and the waiting list is only 12 weeks. I have lost 1/2 a stone in just over a week. Another 3 will take me under 35BMI and that's me in the door. The consultant said that He would get me in quick and straight to ICSI on account of my age. I should have done this yrs ago, but we had so many things happen over 3 yrs, everything fell by the way side (lost both my parents, my Dad was long illness (cancer), got married and moved house). Also been referred to the gym-just trying to get my induction date-12 weeks free! So hopefully a 2011 baby for me!

I will keep checking in on you guys though


----------



## lesleyr

foxy congrats on the weight loss hun that is fantastic. Good luck on the rest of ur journey hun all the best 2 u. But heres hopin this cycle works 4 u. Yeah its hard when u go thro alot, weve had alot going on aswell. So it can become easier 2 put it off but ur on the right track now hun.I lost both my parents within 3months(unfortunatly was known they were going 2 die) so i know how hard it is. But ur still here going strong and thats something,. Ur tryn 4 a baby, ur doing something about ur weight so that can aid u havin a baby, ur married and settled 2 a nice guy and ur happy. SO good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto

Hey Foxy - you need to update your weight ticker to show us all your success!! )


----------



## Foxybaby

Not my official weigh date-but that's 8lb so far. DH got to have his swimmers counted and put through their paces again   ! Well it has been 5 yrs since they were last checked. Induction for gym is on 3rd July, and have dragged the Wii Fit Board from under the sofa. I have to do it this time, only got a couple of yrs left. 

Lesley- Noticed you're on day 37, any symptoms or signs?    sorry about the loss of your parents, it never goes away does it   . My Mam was 2006 and my Dad was last October. 

Heluerto-How you doing on this cycle? Mine feels more painful than the other 3 cycles, more intense, but less mood swings, but that could also be my blood glucose being normal for a change  . I don't feel as tired this time either-again that could be a diabetes thing!


----------



## lesleyr

weve bought wii fit plus foxy its great, plus got ea sports and the add on 2 it aswell they all work wonders. Nah it never goes away but it does get easier. Mines died when i was 11 3 months apart. Good luck hun.xx

cd37 had wee bit of lower belly pain boobs and ickle bit tender but nothin else 2 b honest


----------



## Heluerto

Hello!

Nothing of any significance for me yet this month - I started the cycle on day 5 though coz of the scan, so everything is probably running behind schedule for me anyway!

I was busy this weekend though - loads of physical exercise digging post holes in the garden.  Its all good exercise for my arms though, which is needed for my sponsored Climb on 18th.  Good job too as the posts are for our chicken coop and we have had two of our eggs hatching today )  cheep cheep!


----------



## willywinki

Hi everyone   

Well i had my lap on Friday, and they found more endo on my right ovary and uterus, both of which we're endo free at last lap. So they zapped it and drained and zapped the cricket ball sized cyst on my left ovary. Plan had been 6 months of Clomid next, but consultant said straight to IVF as worried endo will come back and scupper us. 

Just wanted to wish all of you the best of luck with your Clomid cycles and    for lots of BFP's


----------



## lesleyr

Oh willywinki sorry they found more, but positive note is they got it all out. Good luck on rest of ur journey tho xxx

Heluerto - finegrs crossed 4 u xxx

well cd40 4 me, no af yet, no nothing. Did early preg test this mornin bfn. But its ok, just waitin on af 2 show at some point lol


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Lesley-thats the part I hate most, you know its a BFN and want the AF to hurry up so you can get on with the next round. 

Willywinki-Sorry to hear they've found more issues, but that's good you're moving straight to IVF now   

Heluerto-Post some pics of the wee chicks, pleeeeaaaase   

I have my Day21 test on the 5th July, but last months cycle was 34 days, should I tell the nurse, as I am assuming that the results won't be accurate as 21 days may be too early.


----------



## lesleyr

foxy try get bloods done cd21 and cd28 as if ur cycle is goin 2 b 34 days now u will ovulate around cd20. Good luck xx

Well cd41 and still no af,no pain no sore boobs nothing zilch this month!! 1st 2 cycles i had pain and sore boobs in week runnin up 2 af comin but nothing this time. Had wee bit of ovary pain which has went. Oh well its just waitin and testin again on cd44 and if no af by cd50 and still bfn then its provera.


----------



## Foxybaby

Afternoon Girls

Got a peak fertility symbol on my CB fertility monitor yesterday    Never had a positive OPK before! Not holding my breath for the end result though and we'll see what the nurse says when I go for my 21day test. Will also ask for a 28day as it looks like I'm O-ing on Day 17 if the LH surge was yesterday. So maybe looking at a 34 day cycle again. No early response tests this time-fed up of my heart breaking time and time again   

P.S-updated weight ticker


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - well, had a lovely 2 weeks hols in Spain, now back at work (boo hoo) but glad we bought the good weather back with us. AF came today  Even though me and DH said we shouldn't put too much pressure on ourselves that it would work this month (as last year I got a BFP on hols), my eyes started welling up yesterday when the spotting came. Quite frustrating as I did actually manage to relax on hols and we bd'd loads so I'm thinking now that the clomid isn't meant to be for us. I've got 2 more rounds to go before going back to my cons but have decided with DH that enough is enough and I'm not going to take any more. I am really fed up and think if it didn't work when I was relaxed and bd'd loads then it probably isn't going to! We are going to start looking into IVF and hopefully we will have more luck going down that route.  So I am saying goodbye as its the end of my clomid journey (although I am sure I will pop on now and again to see how you are all doing ). Thank you for all your support while I have been on here, it really has helped me through some of the tough times. Wishing you all the very best of luck in your journeys and tons of babydust to all of you   Florence xx


----------



## lesleyr

fingers crossed foxy. And go u mrs, 10lbs down 39 2 go. Ur doin fantastic hun keep it up. U will b under ur bmi target in no time hun xxxx

Aww florence sorry hun. Good luck in rest of ur journey hun, whatever u decide xxx

cd42 still nothin, not tested again yet as af arrived 4 days later last cycle (1st was 36 days, 2nd was 40days, now 42 days and countin) so more waitin


----------



## Heluerto

Not sure if this link will work, but try looking at http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=5864683&l=372c459873&id=661518803 if you want to see a photo of me with my baby chick! A 2nd chick is in the process of hatching as I type!

I've got a question for you Clomid girls. Have any of you ever been told there are too many folicles and you should abstain from BMS? If so, did you take their advice? I have been told that I have four egg folicles there this month. I asked when they were due to pop as we'd already had BMS the night before - she kinda went 'ah'. So I've ovulated many times before, but not been successful, so honestly - what are the chances of all four eggs fertilising - really?
*sigh*

/links


----------



## cookie3

Hi
I am new to this link I am on my first cycle of clomid 100mg tried 50mg with no effect ! Had blood test on day 21 and should get results tomorrow  
Just wanted to say Hi to everyone and I am glad I have found the link am sure you will all be a great source of information and support  
Lots of luck and 
Cookie


----------



## Heluerto

good luck to you too cookie!


----------



## Foxybaby

Welcome Cookie-Good luck on your results!

Heluerto-I've not been monitored so can't speak from experience, but I have heard that before. But I've also heard that a few people have conceived after over stimming cos there's more targets lol! 4 doesn't sound too high though.

Blood dropped to 5.8mmol now, and I can't get used to all this energy I have-its unreal. I'm certainly not as hungry as i used to be either-I'm actually struggling to eat. Oh well-its all good and will get me quicker to my BMI target


----------



## cookie3

Hi everyone
Just a bit of advice please, I got blood results today they were 120.4, I think this is good but not sure what it all means ?
Any clue 
Thanks
Cookie


----------



## lesleyr

Thats great foxy, but just remember 2 eat. Yeah u want 2 lose weight but u wana do it the healthy way which means eat, even if its just small portions. Cause if u dont eat ur bold wont lose weight 4 a wee while then when it does it burns fat plus muscle. But so happy 4 u hun xxxx

heleurto - yeah ive heard that can happen but people ive heard of have have produced 8 plus eggs so have been told 2 astain from bms. xx

cookie - depends on the measurement, but get told anything over 30 is ovulation but uve been told that uve ovualted so good luck xx

well cd43 4 me, slight pains nothing major. Did another early test last night another bfn xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Aww, just seen pic of chick. And I want one!!!!


----------



## Heluerto

hey cookie,  are you being tracked?  According to docs, anything between 16 and 90 is normal and indicates ovulation, although as Foxy says over 30 is a more definite ovulation.  I had a reading of 60 with one egg last month.  120 sounds more likely that there was more than one egg released.  I'm having my bloods done next week, and think mine will be sky high as tracking showed 4 eggs due.  We shall see.

Foxy - they're mine, you cant have! haha!  We've been keeping chickens for the past year.  We're just making our enclosure bigger so that we can have more, thats where the chicks come in.  We have 5 females at the moment and we want to top their numbers up to 12.  We then have a seperate area for our males (which you probably didnt want to know about).  We do our despatching and dressing course next month!


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Guys

I wonder if you mind me joining you. I am very lucky to have a wonderful DS concieved on clomid and now we are hoping for a sibling. Tests so far indicate that that I am not ovulating so we are waiting for the go ahead to use clomid again.

I wonder if this helps you in analyzing your progesterone blood tests,

When comparing hormone levels you must include the unit measurement used otherwise it takes it completely out of context.

30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml

Websites that advise anything over around 10/15 means ovulation is using ng/ml measurement.....often US websites.  UK more often than not uses nmol/l measurement.

You would need a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo to indicate ovulation and healthy egg released.

for example
When I concieved me level on cd21 was 22.3 which would seem like boardeline ovulation and it was assumed that either I ovulated but the egg was a little immature or that my progesterone tested on wrong day.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested, however I had concived and he was a viable pregnancy so you just cannot be sure x

ok off to get my day 28's done now
dilly


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

Just had my 21 day test done today. I told her that my last cycle was 34 days and don't know if it was a freak one or just a lengthened due to Clomid-so going back next week for day 28. 

I'm getting AF pains already and sore (.)(.), so maybe I'm in for an early one this time. I was more regular without the Met & Clomid! 

I have a question, I'm getting conflicting info. I have PCOS and am using a CB Fertility Monitor. I have been told that its not suitable for ladies with PCOS, but I have been advised its due to irregular cycles. I have now been told its due to hormones and will pick up a false peak, and more recently been told it won't pick up the peak. So as you can see, I'm very confused   . My friend, who also has PCOS, said she didn't ever get a peak symbol on hers, only high fertility, so she gave it up. I got one last week, so was wondering if it was real or not-I think I was on day 15/16. My cycles are usually 30 days except for last month's 34 day cycle.

Can any of you girls offer any advice?


----------



## Heluerto

I'm using dip-sticks and dont seem to get much at all - and thats testing twice a day too!  Not much help with the electronic version.  You'd think with 4 eggs this month something would show up for me!


----------



## Foxybaby

*sigh* looks like we're both in the 2WW and knowing we've produced eggs! I can't contain myself!! I think you're gonna have to send the    to my door! I am determined not to test, but knowing I could get an answer by the end of the week is just too much temptation! Even worse knowing that the climid worked this month   . Halp!


----------



## Heluerto

yeah, according to my doc, its not worth testing until a week late!!!  Like we can wait that long - right!  I was told to book my "day 21" for a week after a peak on the pee stick, so not much use - I've booked myself in for a test on Friday thinking thats gonna be about right based on when I took Clomid, size of folicles etc.  Friday is day 23 I think, so wondering based on taking Clomid day 5-9 this month whether I should wait a bit longer.  I just dont know.

I'm doing a sponsored Climb on 18th, so I am determined not to test until I finish the climb.  I think I'd rather not know until afterwards coz I might not try so hard.  Of course there is a chance AF could turn up before then as the 18th is CD32.


----------



## Foxybaby

Jeez-Really feeling pressure in my lower abdomen, like AF pains or needing the loo (for number 2 TMI-sorry), and back ache Deffo an early AF coming! Damn you PCOS!!!! Oh well, looks like I'll be out this month, and no more Clomid *sniff*


----------



## lesleyr

hey girls, yeah ive read pcos(which i have 2) and opks dont go full stop, cause of hormone levels u always get false results. BUt some women do get accurate readings from smilie faces 1s(think its clear blue). Personally im not wastin my money on them, think its just 2 clinical and ur not guarenteed 2 catch the surge at right time. Hope that helps xx

Well im now on cd47, yes u read that right cd47!!!! Did test again 3days ago and another bfn, not plannin 2 test again 4 another few days. NO pains nothin now, had twinges 4 a few days but now nothing,, not even sore boobs. Dont have a clue whats happenin. Oh well


----------



## Heluerto

Hey Lesley,  My doc told me if I get to 2 weeks late (and still getting BFNs), I should go for a blood test at the docs.  Might be time for you to make youself an appointment!


----------



## Foxybaby

Definately coming down with something. Took temp all this week and is at 37.7-normally 36.5. Not dipped so no implantation


----------



## lesleyr

hey heleuerto, yeah i know my doc told me the same. But its confusin with me as i only had 2 periods in over 2yrs so didnt know my cycle length etc. And my cycles have varied on clomid(on 3rd cycle). 1st cycle was 36 days, 2nd cycle was 40 days and 3rd cycle(this 1) is currently 48 days and counting lol. Im not 2 bothered as we have our engagement party next wkend so not really wantin af at it espec as outfit is stretchy material lol. But if still no af and still bfn come next sunday then i will start provera.

Aww foxy thats not good, mind u is it not if temp stays up that shows pregnancy If goes back down then nothin. Thats what ive read anyway. U may b comin down with something or could just b this weather xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Ur temp usually goes up after ovulation and stays up if you concieve is how I understand it x


----------



## Dilee-99

When I say it stays up I mean it can drop but stays above the pre ovulation coverline.
dilly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

As Dilly says, your temp would rise following ovulation due to release of progesterone and it should remain elevated throughout the 2ww.  It usually drops just before your period arrives although for some women it may not drop completely until bleeding has started.  Not everyone will get implantation dip with pregnancy...this is where temp rises after ovulation, the dips at implantation and then rises again but as I say, this doesn't always happen.  If you're pg then your temp would remain higher and not drop as no period.......however, I ovulate naturally and went through a few years of having long luteal phase and my temp remained high until just after period started so it stayed high for 18 days past ovulation or so.

Whilst charting temps can help, clomid can also raise your temps (as can lots of other things) so it's not a sure sign to use...only way to confirm pg for definite is by using a pg test and/or having a BETA HCG blood test.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Foxybaby

Thanks Ladies.

Temp was 37.4 last night, so going down. Not checked today yet. I think it the clomid playing with my head. I've never felt this way, I just don't feel "right". Prob a cold or flu coming on! lol-that's a good thing too as I always lose weight when I'm ill


----------



## cookie3

Hi 
Thanks for all your help so far reading everyones posts makes me feel better ! I had day 21 blood test and results showed ovulation now day 32 and no AF did test BFN   Dr told me best time to conceive was 5 to 10 days after taking last pill but if my cycle is longer than 28days does that mean the best time to conceive is later than that ?? Sorry does that make sense ?? I am sooo confused


----------



## Heluerto

Have a hole in my arm from todays day 21s.  The nurse and I were talking about babies and trying and stuff - took her a while.  I said about there being 4 eggs and she was shocked that I'd been told to abstain.  I told her we'd gone against medical advice and she said she didn't blame me!


----------



## Foxybaby

Gutted-level was only 22.4 

Am waiting on Doc to call me back. I am sure I ovulated on day 16 as per the fertility monitor. I'm clutching at straws here, but do you think a day21 test was too early for a day 16 ovulation?


----------



## Heluerto

Day 23 would have been more accurate.  Depending on which scale you are using......but 22 at my clinic would indicate that I had ovulated.  Anything over 16 would confirm ovulation infact.

I didnt know when to go for my day 21s this time as I was told to wait for my peak to show, but it never did - I've gone for day 22 as she was originally thinking of sending me on day 19.

Last month I tested on day 18 and it came back positive (60), but then my AF arrived on day 31.  I'm wondering therefore if you may have left it too long.  You aren't follicle tracking are you?  I think that really helps as they can predict your ovulation date from looking at the size of your follicles, helps you know where you are at.

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Foxybaby said:


> Gutted-level was only 22.4
> Am waiting on Doc to call me back. I am sure I ovulated on day 16 as per the fertility monitor. I'm clutching at straws here, but do you think a day21 test was too early for a day 16 ovulation?


Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14...progesterone peaks at 7dpo (and this is when it should ideally be tested) so if you ovulated on cd16 then you should have had it tested on cd23.....in which case your progesterone level would probably have been over 30 nmol/l. If your level wsa 22.4 then that's borderline ovulation ie something happened but you were either tested too early (or too late) or the egg released was a little immature...in your case I reckon you were probably tested a couple of days early. Fertility monitors and OPKs only detect the LH surge prior to ovulation, not actual ovulation itself.

Honestly hun, I think your level is fine as you tested 5dpo instead of 7dpo.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Heluerto said:


> Day 23 would have been more accurate. Depending on which scale you are using......but 22 at my clinic would indicate that I had ovulated. Anything over 16 would confirm ovulation infact.
> 
> I didnt know when to go for my day 21s this time as I was told to wait for my peak to show, but it never did - I've gone for day 22 as she was originally thinking of sending me on day 19.
> 
> Last month I tested on day 18 and it came back positive (60), but then my AF arrived on day 31. I'm wondering therefore if you may have left it too long. You aren't follicle tracking are you? I think that really helps as they can predict your ovulation date from looking at the size of your follicles, helps you know where you are at.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you!


Hi there

It's not the scale that varies, it's the unit measurement used. A level of 16 nmol/l would not indicate ovulation....a level of 16 ng/ml would. Clinics look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation.......30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml. If you've been told that a level of 16 indicates ovulation then they are using the unit measurement of ng/ml NOT nmol/l.

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested. Having it tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14. Its a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal. If you had a progesterone level of 60 nmol/l on cd18 then it's likely that you ovulated a little earlier than cd14.....so you just had a longer luteal phase if your cycle was 31 days.

When having tracking scans they like follicle to be around minimum of 18mm before rupturing to ensure the egg inside is mature.....follicles grow approx 1-2mm per day (although some may have growth spurts) but this gives clinics an idea of when ovulation will happen by the size of the follicle.

Hope that helps
Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Foxybaby

Thanks ladies
The Doc rang me back and confirmed what you all have said, so am feeling much happier. Had peak on my monitor on day 15 so am thinking ovulated day 16-ish. I told him this and he said sounds about right and he is happy with this and just filed it away. I'm back in the running this month Woohoo!
I honestly don't know what I'd do without you girls


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Foxybaby said:


> Thanks ladies
> The Doc rang me back and confirmed what you all have said, so am feeling much happier. Had peak on my monitor on day 15 so am thinking ovulated day 16-ish. I told him this and he said sounds about right and he is happy with this and just filed it away. I'm back in the running this month Woohoo!
> I honestly don't know what I'd do without you girls


Glad to hear it hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

cookie3 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for all your help so far reading everyones posts makes me feel better ! I had day 21 blood test and results showed ovulation now day 32 and no AF did test BFN  Dr told me best time to conceive was 5 to 10 days after taking last pill but if my cycle is longer than 28days does that mean the best time to conceive is later than that ?? Sorry does that make sense ?? I am sooo confused


Hi

What cycle days (cd) are you taking the clomid ? Do you know approximately when you ovulated....if you had progesterone blood test on cd21 and it showed you'd ovulated then I would imagine you ovulated around cd14. In which case, you want to try and have as much sex as possible from around cd10 onwards, for at least a week or so to ensure you cover fertile period. Sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us but an egg only survives about 12-24 hours once released so you want to ensure there are plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting in the fallopian tubes for when egg pops.

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal and also clomid can sometimes lengthen your cycles which may be why yours is 32 days.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Foxybaby

I'm such a doofus  I did an FRER and was   . Its probably far too early  . I'm only on day 25!


----------



## Heluerto

That was REALLY silly Foxy!  You shouldn't expect anything until at LEAST day 30!!!!  Even then if you can, you should wait a bit longer!  Early tests only work on people who are early ovulators!


----------



## Heluerto

hmmm, sounds ominous!  I phoned for my blood results and they had a note that I had to speak with the doctor.  I suspect the result is sky high, and I suspect that is why they want to speak to me, but then with 4 eggs, I kind of expected that!  But its now making me nervous as I am having to wait for a phone call from the doc.


----------



## Heluerto

Hope I didnt offend you foxy, was only being silly!  Just feel like I'm talking to myself on here now!!!

I just had a call from the doc who said my progesterone level was >190 apparently the tests don't go any higher than 190.  The doc confirmed that dose should definitely be halved this month (if we didnt have any success for this one)


----------



## Foxybaby

lol! Of course not   

I've been silly again, so feel free to give me a virtual slap! FRER+FMU=   

I'm just accepting it now and onna get myself in shape for next yrs ICSI.

Over 190   ? OMG!


----------



## Heluerto

Yep - over 190 - no wonder I feel so tired!


----------



## Dilee-99

I wish mine was over 0.9


----------



## Foxybaby

Jeez-you must have a fair few eggs floating around-more targets   

Well, I am confused (nothing new there) I got my peak on the CBFM on day 16, so that would mean ovulated day 17-18? Am I right? (got confirmation from Doc that O'd). I'm normally a 30 day cycle, but last month was 34-prob due to Clomid. So, I'm 12DPO now right? Is it usually a 14day luteal phase? So, would it mean a normal 30 day cycle? I got pink spotting yesterday and foolishly googled and saw that is consistant with implantation bleed    and now I have constantly erect nips (again with the TMI!) but not sore anywhere else and EWCM today    I'm so confused as I've had 2 BFN's and cramp like AF is coming-Its cruel!!!


----------



## Heluerto

Yes, but Foxy, you tell me you are 12DPO - according to statistics, 20% of women who WERE pregnant tested negative at 12dpo!  And based on your last cycle you might only be 8dpo and 73% of pregnant women tested negative at 8dpo!

There were certainly plenty of targets for us this month.  Thursday is 28 days, last month was 31 days, so trying not to test until Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Foxybaby

Ovulated on or around the 1st July (Day 16), so deffo 12DPO. I shouldreally stop symptom spotting-I've never been so obsessed with it. I just feel different this month-maybe its cos I had confirmation of ovulation. Sorry-I'm being wet!


----------



## Foxybaby

OMG-How? I mean I know _how _but WTF Its faint-but definately there-  

Will do another in a couple of days, but DH can see it and so can the pharmacist at Boots after I waved it under her nose!

10 bloody yrs I've been waiting for that. Ok, am crying again.


----------



## Heluerto

Thats absolutely fantastic news!!! Congratulations Foxy!!!  Lets hope its time for us 10 year waiters!!!!  My turn next     

So pleased for you!!!


----------



## Foxybaby

Its about time we had good news on this thread-never thought it'd be me though-I'm still in shock


----------



## Heluerto

Maybe its because you were planning on giving up for a bit!


----------



## parkend

Congratulations Foxy - have been following this thread for a while, made up for you


----------



## Heluerto

ooooh, look at you Foxy with your new ticker


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Do you mind if I join you all?

Today I was prescribed Clomiphene! I will be starting it on my next cycle. Am very excited about finally starting something. 

Jen x


----------



## emma444

Been away on hol and busy at work so not had time to post but have just had a read of everything i missed and have got to say.....WOW, CONGRATULATIONS Foxy! 

Thought someone on this thread was due a bit of luck!! Congratulations. x


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Jen

Its certainly good stuff!


----------



## MrsMaguire

congratulations Foxy thats fantastic news 

Heluerto - will be waiting to see if you get a positive this month, I reckon it could be quads 

Good luck to everyone else 

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Congratulations Foxy, fab news xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hi girls,

Can i come and gatecrash...   

Ive got a ds who was born last Aug after 8 long cycles on clomid. i got the magicial 2 lines 2 months after finishing my 8th cycle and the month before i was booked in for my lap & dye. I knew from the minute i held him that i wouldnt be long before i wanted another so...

I had my appointment y'day and was prescribed 4 months of clomid and some Norethisterone to bring on a bleed. Started them y'day so gotta finish them and wait for af then its all systems go and i'll be back on the crazy pills again so bring on the hot flushes lol! I must be mad    

Congratulations Foxy! So nice to see a bfp in here!   

 to everyone else. I will get to know u all


----------



## C0nfused

Congratulations Foxy xxx


----------



## Foxybaby

Thanks Ladies

  Heluerto is going to join me shortly-we've waited far too long!   

Hi Topkat Is that your wee boy in the pic? So adorable!


----------



## Heluerto

Well I did a test this morning which was negative.  My bloods were certainly peaking 13 days ago, so thought today might show something if it was going to this month!  Will test again Monday if nothing arrived by then.  I really dont want AF on Sunday though as doing a sponsored climb!


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey TK
Good to see you and great news about the smarties! Hope to be joining you very soon am awaiting to speak to gp today after he has spoken to cons about letting me take them. Would be cool to get BFP's together again! 

lil man is looking handsome! how quickly time is going by, nearly 1 eeek

dilly


----------



## Foxybaby

Heluerto-I was on round 4-I heard it takes a couple of rounds for it to kick in properly. Have you asked to combine it with Metformin?


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya 

Foxy ~ Thx for the comment re: my lo, don't be fooled by the cute pics... he's a little monkey lol. How r u feeling anyway? I bet ur still in disbelief up on cloud 9 somewhere   

Dilly ~ How r u and gorgeous R doing? Are u being referred back to ur cons or waiting on ur docs go ahead? Hurry up girl... we could be cycle buddies again    I know this past year has gone so blooming quick, its sad in a way coz he's not my 'baby' anymore but it's nice to see his own little personality developing and seeing all the new things he's achieving, cant keep him still   

Heluerto ~ Sorry to hear about ur bfn hun    For whats it's worth, i didn't get my bfp till i done 8 rounds of clomid and was booked in for a lap & dye. Although i truly hope u don't have to wait that long. Please dont give up hope   

TK x 

P.S can i make a suggestion... How about doing a chart of everyone, where they are in their cycles and a OTD?! I dont mind doing it. But what with being 'new' im a little lost


----------



## MrsChambers

Hello ladies I thought it was about time I actually commented on this thread instead of stalking you all.

First of all can I say huge congratulations to Foxy that is fab news. 

My story - I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2001, came off the pill in April 2008 to try for a baby. Was referred to a gynaecologist October 2008 first appointment being January 09. However I never saw the actual consultant could only go to the PCOS clinic and was only being seen by a dietician no word on how we would get to helping me TTC. throughout this time I had no natural period only forced ones every 3 months from norethisterone.
I then went back to my GP who referred me to a different hospital and I had an appointment there in Jan 2010. Was referred from gynae clinic to subfertility and had first appointment there April 2010 and was prescribed Provera and Clomid. Took the Provera and had very light spotting so did not start Clomid. Was then told to wait 12 weeks and take Metformin and see if i get AF naturally in that time. I did have another lot of Provera so took that 6 weeks later and started the Clomid in June. I had follicle tracking done on day 13 had a 17mm follicle and was told I would ovulate on day 15/16/17. Went for bloods done on day 24 and got 48.3 so defo ovulated then on CD29 AF came. So I am now on CD5 of round 2 of 50mg Clomid but I am on my own this time no tracking or bloods so have decided to try temp to make sure 50mg still works for me. 

I have been coming on here since April to see what you girls have had to say but never actually commented however on seeing Foxy's news I felt I had to comment. Hope you accept me as one of you xxx


----------



## Heluerto

Yay Mrs Chambers glad you've come to join us!


----------



## Heluerto

I used to take MEtformin, but I put on a stone whilst taking it, so they took me off it.  I wish they'd make their minds up about me.  I keep getting told I have pcos, then next minute they say it isn't, then I'm told it is again.  I have two great big cysts, but that may be it.  They also say I might have Endometria on my ovaries too, but who knows!  I have some metformin left, so thinking I might combine the two myself.  Gonna test again tomorrow am I think.  (.)(.) sore and achy and no AF yet.  Keep getting mini cramps in my tummy too.


----------



## Topkat08

Just thought id pop in quickly before i get off to bed. 

Mrschambers ~ Hiya hun, glad ur another one that decided to bite the bullet n join in    how r u finding the clomid? I remember last time thinking i'd got away with any side effects then about a week into it... the hot flushes crept in    x 

Heluerto ~ Sorry to hear ur hospital are erm... whats the word? a little confusing with what they are telling u. Thats the most frustrating thing about IF, not knowing what the 'real' problem is    
Are ur af's regular? Ur symptoms are sounding    hun! Cramps, sore (.Y.) and no af yet.... Good luck hun!!! x

 to everyone else. Hope ur all alright x 

AFM... nothing much really, take my last norethisterone tablet tomorrow so just really waiting on af to start the clomid x


----------



## Foxybaby

Bad news. Looks like it was chemical. Totally devastated and feel so stupid for telling people-even though was just a select few.


----------



## parkend

I'm so sorry Foxy


----------



## Topkat08

Foxy ~ Im so sorry to hear ur news hun  U've got that magicial bfp once, and u _will_ get it again x


----------



## Dilee-99

Sorry Foxy,      Dont feel stupid you cannot help how you feel, any sign of a BFP is so exilerating that its hard not to share your news. Also if you dont tell we cant support you if bad things happen. Dont feel you have to understate how upset you are feeling, Its awful to feel loss and you have every right to be devastated. Hope you and DH can find some comfort from each other x
dilly


----------



## emma444

So sorry Foxy. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Thinking of you. stay strong - it just shows it can happen! next time....

x


----------



## Heluerto

So Sorry Foxy, so close.  I am so sure I will find it really hard not to tell people if ever I am lucky enough to get a BFP, I think I'd explode.  More importantly, here is somewhere where you can share everything and no-one will ever think you are stupid.  Sorry to ask, but what do you mean by chemical?  Chemical that it showed positive or chemical that it didnt continue?

afm - AF arrived with avengence yesterday - such bad timing as I was doing my sponsored climb, so not only was my tummy hurting, me being upset that we cant even manage to get pregnant with 4 targets to aim at, but also some blood came through my trackie bottoms for all to see as I climbed up the climbing wall.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Heluerto said:


> *Sorry to ask, but what do you mean by chemical? Chemical that it showed positive or chemical that it didnt continue?*


Sorry to hear your AF arrived   and   to Foxy too....

A chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. Basically the pregnancy shows up on a pg test or a blood test as there is HCG hormone there but it's not a viable pregnancy so the levels are usually fairly low and it never makes it to a scan at around 6 weeks....so it's never actually "seen" or "visible". An early miscarriage is _*any*_ miscarriage up to 12 weeks.

All 5 of my early miscarriages could in theory be called chemical pregnancies as HCG levels were low (on the ones I had blood tests, others were just pg tests) and I've never made it past 6 weeks or a scan. I've just differentiated them on my pink signature as 2 were with tx (FET) and 3 were au naturale....although there is absolutely no difference, just my way of wording it for myself (if that makes sense) ?

Hope that explains what "chemical pregnancy" means.

Good luck and take care to all   
Natasha


----------



## nesssa

Hi,


I am not sure if anyone can help me, I have been TTC for the past 2 years. I had a myomectomy last year and removed quite a few fibroids. I have been told that I can go on clomid on my next cycle but am not sure what to expect. Would anyone who has any experience of clomid mind letting me know their experiences. I have heard that Clomid is quite successful.
I am going crazy with google and confusing myself now. I am at the point of giving up.


Thanks


Nessa


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Nessa,

All i can say is welcome to the clomid madness lol. I was prescribed 100mg of clomid in Feb '08. I done 8 cycles of clomid and 2 months after finishing my last cycle (and the month before i was due to have a Lap & Dye) i fell pregnant with my DS.

With regards to what to expect, i suffered hot flushes that started about 5 days after taking the last tablet and mood swings but everybody's different so its worth reading ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0 that's full of the side effects and other useful info.

Also why dont u come and join us in the main clomid chit chat room where u'll get more handy lil tips, support etc from everyone else thats taking clomid... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218687.0

Good Luck
TK x


----------



## lesleyr

aww foxy hun so sorry, 1st ive been on in a couple of wks. Huge hugs 4 u hun. xxx

Im start provera again 2mrw, cd61 now. Party past(at wkend), smear test did yest(was hopin that would bring on af but nope!!) so 2mrw start provera again hopefully af comes quickly as dyin 2 get startin my 4th cycle. 

Sorry just flyin visit. Welcome 2 all teh newbies xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Foxy - i'm so sorry about your loss hun 

Lesley - good luck on the provera, hope you can start the meds again soon.

Heluerto - i'm sorry you had a BFN this time, really hope you get a good result this month

Hope everyone is ok as can be. 

xx


----------



## lesleyr

hey all just 2 let u know af arrived 2day finally(about an hour ater taken a provera tab lol) so 2mrw i can finally get started on my 4th cycle. Talk soon ladies xx


----------



## jooley

Hi guys, I just wanted to say hi to you all. I have just started taking chlomid this cycle and will be having iui. My scan is booked for next friday and then basting hopefully start of following week.
I have never been on chlomid before as the doctor and the consultant would never give it to me, but when I referred for iui it was first thing he mentioned.
I am taking them in the evening, does anyone notice a difference if they take them morning or night? I thought it would be better but then I was aware that I kept waking up all night and was exhausted today, and then DH said I was really restless. Will carry on with nights for now but may try days next month?
Not really sure where you are all at, but will catch up xxx


----------



## pineapple1981

Hi girls

I have been lurking for a bit but finally plucked up the courage to post. After a year of ttc after coming off pill have been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and Just started 2nd clomid cycle yesterday as witch AF arrived on tues (. My 21day test results were 112 which I think is good, but would be grateful for any advice. Plus my cycle has only been 26days on clomid, is that normal?

Jooley if it helps I switched to taking my tablets just before bed to sleep through some of the side effects-i was a walking zombie at work last time lol!!

Really appreciative for any advice or sharing of experiences or tips to a newbie!

Sending lots of positive vibes to all you ladies

XxX


----------



## parkend

Hi Pineapple, welcome along  

Those day 21 results sound ace! Mine have never been above 70, so 112 sounds great to me. They say anything over 30-35 means you've ovulated. Are you being scanned, or are you just going on blood results? (my PCT didn't do scans, but some do). 

I think clomid can play havoc with cycles - I've read of that happening quite a bit to ladies on FF - so I personally wouldn't worry. I was lucky in that it regulated my cycles after months of having no periods at all, but it does seem to shorten some cycles, lengthen others, and make some go completely random   

Good luck   x


----------



## Nutpot

Hey girls,

I've just started my first clomid cycle and was just wondering what to expect? Have lots of you on here conceived with clomid?
Also, sorry daft question......do you ovulate on a certain day after the last pill is taken? Or can it happen anytime? The reason being is I really have to pinpoint ovulation because I work all funny shifts and sometimes I don't get to see DH for a couple of days    work really does interfere with baby making   

Nancy xxx


----------



## parkend

Hi Nancy,

Welcome aboard  I think there's a link to some typical symptoms associated with clomid on here somewhere, I'll see if I can find it for you. For what it's worth, mine varied month by month - the first few months I was quite weepy for a few days, then I moved on to having flashes of temper   , followed by a few problems sleeping. I also put weight on, but some people lose it on clomid apparently.

In terms of ovulation - you don't necessarily ovulate on the same day each month I don't think, although everyone is different. I used some ovulation tests which I bought on ebay (you can get loads for about a fiver), but I would warn you that they do say some conditions can interfere with the results. They can also be quite difficult to interpret - it took me a few months to get used to knowing what strength of line meant I was ovulating/had just ovulated. Doctors were always telling me not to use them for these reasons, but I found them helpful - I liked being in control and knowing what was going on inside me. 

Hope this helps for now  x


----------



## parkend

This should take you to the list of common side effects: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## Nutpot

Thanks for the info Parkend    xxx


----------



## pineapple1981

Hi all!

Parkend thank you SO much for the explanation of my results. I've not been offered another scan since my diagnosis so assume my pct just works on the blood test results to see whether I ovulated too! Is there a limit to how many cycles you can be given, that's my big worry, what if I am just unlucky and then they won't give me anymore!

Nancy, I have just started cycle 2, last time was my first and my side effects were headaches, irritability (although dh would say that's normal!) A rash on my tummy and back and itching all over my skin, also I just felt generally slow and not with it, like I'd had a few drinks!! (Which I hadn't!). I'll let you know how I get on and if these symptoms repeat themselves, I am sure the itching has started already!! Saying all that I promise it wasn't so bad and subsided after I took my last pill!

Wishing you ladies lots of luck

XxX


----------



## lesleyr

welcome newbies. Unfortuantly every1 is different. Some like myself have no side effects(ive been on 100mg since the start) only side effect i had was 1st month when i had so much pain from my body gettin a kick up the backside by the clomid. Its a myth about ladies ovulating cd14 every cycle, myself personally i ovulate late 20s. So aslong as u have bms 3/4 times a wk u should have enough swimmers inside u(sperm can live 3 2 4 days while egg 12 2 24hrs), personally i have bms atleast every 2nd day. I take my clomid about an hour or 2 b4 bed so i sleep throught any side effects. I advise u 2 make sure u drink atleast 2 litres a day and sounds simple and stupid but its the most important of all and its TALK!!! Whether it b 2 ur partner or a friend or a diary or here, it does wonders honestly and makes u feel human. Anything over 30 is considered 2 b ovulation but different clinics have different levels, some say anything over 25. Number of cycles of clomid is dependent on where u live unfortuantly plus ur clinic, alot of women r offered 9 cycles, but i know that alot of gps/clinics r unwilling 2 give anything over 6cycles(thats my max from nhs) they c it that if its not goin 2 work by then then it wont work and may cause more problems than good. Ive got pcos aswell, i had 1 scan when i was prescribed pcos 2yrs ago and havent had 1 since. Not every clinic offers u scans they prefer just 2 take ur bloods every month as its cheaper and they can judge whether uve ovulated from the results. Personally i dont use opks as i think they make it all 2 clinical but they also arent reliable 4 me cause of my pcos, and they dont tell u when ur ovulatin the just pick up the rise in hormone levels so i just stick 2 bms atleast every 2nd day.Clomid can cause havoc with cycles, it can lengthen AND shorten ur cycle.

I think thats all the questions answered that u asked lol. Hope that helps xxx


----------



## parkend

Hi Pineapple

You're welcome  Would go along with everything lesley said re symptoms, treatment etc - everyone and every pct is different (and indeed some docs within pcts can take different approaches), so it's difficult to be certain about what will happen to you and when. I personally was given 2 months clomid to try after having my ovaries drilled (some places combine the two - my hospital made me wait 3 months until after the op before starting me on clomid); following a hospital appt I was given enough for another 4 months. I was due to go back next month, but tested positive last week (very very early stages yet, so not getting carried away): I'm not sure what they would have done at that stage as far as I was concerned, they had only mentioned testing DH further. I think it's licensed for 6 months only, but as lesley said some place do try you for 9 months. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## nesssa

Hello Top Kat,

Thanks for your reply and those links, I can't tell you how much info I got from them and I really appreciated this..

I am looking to start my first round of clomid this weekend, just waiting for AF to show up to be sure. I have noticed this month that I am quite emotional. I will be taking 50mg but as far as I know for only three months. I really hope that this works as I am running out of hope and faith. My emotions are all over the place, I dread to think what I am going to be like on Clomid but I am going to really try and de stress myself.

Thanks once again Top Kat and good luck if you are on Clomid .

Nesssa


----------



## wee emma

hello   

hope you are all well.

i'm to start clomid in about 2 weeks time, for the first time. i have been given 4 months of it. i'm considering taking them at night too, hope they don't keep me awake   

we've been on this road now for nearly 6 years, have tried iui 4 times, ivf once and now clomid. i had to twist our consultants arm for it as there is nothing wrong with me but i thought what the hell. its perked me up no end to think that i've been given a chance with something else, i really didn't want the rollercoaster to end quite yet.


----------



## Heluerto

I'm making it up a bit this month - I had my dose reduced to 25mg, so I took that on Monday, but then I completely and utterly forgot both Tuesday and Wednesday night.  Last night I took 50mg and am taking another 25mg today and tomorrow.  so it all adds up to 125mg, just not taken at the right times.  Anyone else not taken the tablets at the right time?  Did it make any difference?


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Nessa,

Wishing you lots of luck for your 1st round of clomid!!!! I remember how nervous I was the first time I took it so I do sympathise.  I also had hot flushes after a few days of the last tablet and terrible mood swings, some days I also felt a bit sick.  I took 50 mg for 4 months and due to being unsuccessful I had the lap and Ovarian drilling (PCOS) after almost 7 months I went on 100mg and 2nd round I got pregnant with DS.  I know how frustrating it is, my DH and I were trying for almost 7 years and suffered 4 mc so I know how you can feel so desperate, stay positive and all the ladies are wonderful on here and really helpfull (I used to be a member ttc ds)

Good luck xx

M x


----------



## pineapple1981

Lesley and parkend, I really can't thank you enough for your lovely and really helpful messages! A friend of mine suggested I looked at this website and I am SO pleased I did, you ladies are wonderful and its so nice to be able to talk to people who have been through/going through the same thing. Whilst my friends have been lovely, none of them have had probs ttc so I don't think they understand how horrible it is when you are having problems! 

Thanks so much also for the info on number of cycles, after talking to dh would go private if GP gave up on me but would be a bit of a blow having to start all over again! after hearing what you ladies have said hopefully that won't be for a while yet though!

Also thank you for the tips on bms, 1 dr told me every day (poor dh!!) And 1 told me same as you lesley 3/4 times a week (which is much more manageable and sensible!!!) 

Parkend, I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you, that is wonderful news! Here's hoping...

XxX


----------



## lesleyr

ur welcome pineapple, me personally we try have bms everyday as their is no issues on dp's side its unfortuantly just me but we r highly sexed so its no difference 2 us- if that makes sense lol. But as i said every 2nd day is fine if ur not sure when u ovulate. Good luck tho hun xx

Wee emma good luck hun and welcome 2 the world of clomid lol, well i take mine about an hour or 2 b4 bed and i have no problems but every1 is different. Just drink loads of fluids xx

Parkend fingers crossed 4 u hun xxx


heluerto - i couldnt honestly tell u hun sorry xx


----------



## sweet1

hi ladies, I'm single and doing IUI with Clomid.

I'm still not really au-fait with it all, but I just wanted to ask if making AF much shorter was an effect any of you had had? I have had AF on day 23 this month which is unheard of (3rd round of Clomid but first time this has happened)

Any advice on this much appreciated. Also I suppose I count today as the 'new' day 1 and time ovulation again from today.


----------



## lesleyr

sweet sa welcome n good luck hun. Clomid can lengthen AND shorten ur cycle unfortuantly its just 1 of those things. Well If u got af yest(fri) b4 3pm then yes its cd1 but if after 3pm then count 2day as cd1. Good luck xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi girls, just a quick question.....I know that clomid can dry up your cervical mucus but has anyone experienced it to dry up your AF?    I know how strange that sounds but I literally only bled for one day this month   ! I took my first pill at 6am on day 2 and that same day I didn't bleed, I just had some very light spotting. My AF is generally very light anyway (bleed no more than 2 days) but to only bleed for just one day was very odd. Any advice


----------



## jooley

Hi nancy1974uk , I have just taken chlomid for the 1st month. Started on day2 which is normally my heaviest day, although normally quite light, then day 3,4,5 just very light spotting. This was a bit unusual for me too but have put it down to chlomid which I have been told can make AF heavier or lighter. I am not too bothered but going to ask the nurse on Friday when I go for my scan just to make sure xx


----------



## Nutpot

Thanks Jooley, that's good to know    xxx


----------



## jooley

Sure its fine but I will let you know what the nurse says on Friday if you want xx


----------



## Nutpot

Yes that would be great, thankyou xxx


----------



## Jazzy1983

Hi everyone,
I have pcos and hardly have af's. I got a surprise natural af this month and was started on 100mg Clomid on days 2-6 of my cycle.

I decided not to OPK or BBT etc given that they hadn't proved reliable in the past with my pcos and I didn't want to put myself under more pressure.

The clomid definately seems to have done something. I'm currently on CD18. From around CD8 I started to get light ov pain and then from CD 11-15 I had lots of sharp pains in my ovaries. Since the weekend the ovulation pain has died down but I just feel very bloated and have had a sort of af type cramp/heavy feeling for almost a week now. It's not painful but is very uncomfortable and difficult to ignore. It seems to get worse when I'm sat down on a night. I've been using a wheat bag which seems to help.

Anyway I'm a little confused by the aches and pains. I've googled a few things on implantation but it seems that all of this has happened too early to be that. I think I ovulated quite early because of the clomid but I don't know for certain because I haven't charted my cycle. I also haven't had any ewcm but have had (sorry tmi) lots of watery clear cm. I go for a day 21 blood test this thursday. 

I am in 2 minds about whether to test now or not. My friend reckons if I have ovulated early last week then there is a chance a positive would show now. Also I think that if it's going to be a BFN in the end I'd rather start testing too soon to soften the blow of waiting til af is due and getting a negative. Another reason I'm thinking of testing is because I'm due to go on holiday almost immediately after my af is due (and on a 6 hr flight) and I would like to see my consultant or gp before I go for a check up if it's a bfp or to see if I need norisethene if I get a bfn- I've been given 3 months' worth of clomid but don't normally have af's.

What do you think- are the pains implantation, clomid or just more cysts developing? And how soon can I test 

Babydust to you allxxxx


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Jazzy

I got all those feelings for about the same period as you are, they died down around day 21. I think its just a side effect of the clomid as I know many of the girls get the bloated feeling. Feels like someone could put a pin in you and you'd go *pop* lol! But I would put it down to the fact that the clomid is doing something positive for you

Good Luck


----------



## donna1979

Hello ladies - room for another one?    I'm on metformin 500mg x 2 day and I've been prescribed clomid 50mg days 2-6 for my next cycle.  I've not o'd this month.  I need to bring on AF so I can get cracking! LOL (DH going away late next month) I have GP tomorrow.  Is it provera I need to ask for? Does it work to bring on AF? It's been 4 years of TTC and just a bit defeated with it all    need to get my happy face back!    . Any ideas? Thanks girls! Look forward to chatting xx


----------



## nesssa

Hi M,

Thanks for your kind wishes, I hope I get lucky on my first round of clomid too but I am not sure if it is ever going to happen, I have read lots of stories about people taking clomid for months before they get pregnant. I think I am getting desperate now especially as my sister in law has just announced to the world that she is pregnant again, she only decided to try last month. I am trying not to get upset for myself about it though.

I am really nervous about taking Clomid, I know what to expect now but not sure how my body will handle it. I should be starting my first round tomorrow, I have been told that I should take them at the same time everyday.

Wow M, you were trying for 7 years, I am so happy that you have achieved your dream. Hopefully one day soon I can come back to you girls and tell you that I am PG.

Thanks again for all your support, Nessa


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Nessa,

I really have everything crossed for you!!! I used to feel to desperate too, I'd try to hard to feel happy for people when they announced they were pregnant but inside I was so angry and jelous, my friend announced she wanted a baby and said that her dh wanted twin girls, she got twin girls born on her dh birthday and they got pg first time trying! I was absolutely devastated and tried so hard to be happy as she is a great person, but when you have fertility issues you never ever think your dream will ever come true and when you hear of others with no problems getting exactly what they want it seems to hit home harder!! Sometimes the journey seems never ending and there are times you just think what the hell are we putting ourselves through this for, but its worth every second of waiting.  Never ever give up hope, it will happen!!! IT WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU!!!!!     Also at the time of us going through the treatments, my DH cousin paid for private treatment, so all the way through we were being compared!!!! Grrrrr that used to get me so mad , I'm sure these are all things that the majority of couples go through too! as I said, Never give up!!!!!

Hope you have all had a good day!  I have to say I will not be sorry to get into bed tonight, what ever time that may be!!!!


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi, can I join in too? I keep trying to join in on threads but feel like I'm interfering!   I'm in my first ever 2WW now and have a thousand questions going around my head and am feeling positive one minute and then totally negative and thinking I'll be one of the unlucky ones who's treatment lasts for years and years, costs a fortune and perhaps doesn't even result in a baby   I finished my first round of clomid 50mg (have pcos) on 14th July and had follicle scan on 20th July. One follicle on right ovary at 1.4cm and no idea whether it will grow or I'll ovulate - it's the one part of my body that I want to be fat!!   I've had terrible lower back ache, some abdominal pains and a variety of other symptoms since 21st July. Nurse said that symptoms for clomid only happened on the days you were taking the tablets which sounded odd to me as the tablets don't just alter my hormone levels for the 5 days I take them! Anyway, I thought maybe, just maybe, I was actually ovulating. I've been charting my temps. I've done this in the past when coming off the pill and could see a clear temp shift after ovulation (if I was ovulating, but something was happening - possibly a short luteal phase as af would come about 8 days after temp rise   ) My question is, my temps have been all over the place - really up and down. Some can attributed to late nights / not taking temp within first few moments after waking up etc, but there was a dip on Sunday (to 36.3 c) and then rose yesterday and today (36.7 and 36. and my backache stopped on Sunday evening and was fine yesterday and today. Is this a good sign of ovulation given that the rest of my cycle has been a bit wobbly? If it is, I have my 21 day bloods booked in for Thursday - should I ask clinic for more bloods on Sunday / Monday to double check? Is it normal to ovulate day 17 of cycle even though I took my clomid cd2-6?

Sorry for so many questions, but am driving myself crazy with thoughts and only a few days into the 2WW!!

Donna - I took Provera to bring on AF. I got af 2 or 3 days after last tablet (took 7 days of tablets) but it can vary woman to woman and time to time you take it. It's normal for it to take up to 14 days for af to appear after taking provera!  

Jazzy - we have the same date for 21 day bllods   I have the same questions as your too so am looking forward to reading responses to your questions as well as to mine!


----------



## nesssa

Hi Mjp 1977,

Thanks for your lovely kind words, I hate to admit that I am jelous when people tell me that they are pregnant, I feel happy for them but sad for me. Just knowing that I will never get pregnant naturally is difficult to deal with. I think that life is so unfair. It seems that I am the only person who is having difficulty conceiving. I am trying to stay strong and stop feeling sorry for myself, especially today, as I have taken my first clomid pill at 12.30 this afternoon. No side effects yet though.

I will let you know how things go, Thanks again everyone for all the advice, help and support.

Nessa xx


----------



## lesleyr

welcome newbies, I will try answer what i can. lol

I have pcos aswell and like u Jazzy i very very rarely get af's. I infact have 2 take provera 2 bring on af. My 1st month on clomid i was in agony, agony is an understatement lol. But it was basically just the clomid kickin my body up the backside, u get pain and symptons from clomid at any point of ur cycle 2 b honest theres no set rules 4 clomid its 1 of those drugs that can give no side effect or every side effect known 2 man. Ovulation is a myth that it happens cd14 every month, it can happen anytime from cd9 until cd50, myself i ovulate late 20s(28/29/30) but they say ur best gettin ur bloods taken 7 days after uve ovulated. ALso testin wise the say its actually best waitin until ur a wk late with ur af which i know is hard but its true. Personally i wouldnt test just yet as u dont know how long ur cycle is etc plus clomid can lengthen and shorten cycles. Id wait until cd35 then test espec if u dont get afs. But if u know 4 sure that uve def ovulated then just wait atleast 10/14 days after ovulation date until testin. Clomid mucks up our bodies and cycles so much. 1st cycle i was 36 days 2nd i was 40 days 3r cycle i was 63 days and know on 4th cycle. As i said i dont get afs so clomids def shortened my cycles

Jaj1 temp dip then rise is a very good indication that ovulation has taken place, good luck

Donna yeah ask doc 4 provera, I take it. Its a weeks worth of tabs 2 a day, and it can take anything up 2 5wks 4 af 2 appear after ur last provera tab(took me over 2wks). Good luck


----------



## Jelly Baby

Thanks Lesley   I called clinic today and spoke to them and they said to go ahead with 21 days bloods tomorrow and call Friday for results and they'll gage whether I need more another day from these results. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Heluerto

Hello - just popping in to say hello!

Had my follicles tracked again yesterday having now reduced me to a 25mg dose.  There is one big egg 23mm on my right (cant see my right very clearly, may be another one plus diddy ones) and a smaller one of 13mm which may or may not happen, as well as my two big cysts and about 12 little ones (PCOS) on my left.

So looks like this should be the right dose for me.  Having my bloods done on 6th, but they are not going to track me now for the rest of my course of clomid.  She says if I do get pregnant to let them know and they will do an 8 week scan.

She also had a big talk to me about my weight - she thinks I probably will need IVF and I HAVE to have my weight down to BMI of less than 30 by Christmas to be able to get my free cycle of IVF.  That said, I have ditched Weight Watchers but I will be at the gym tonight trying to get some weight off that way, and they are referring me to a dietitian at the hostpital too.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey peeps!

Hope you don't mind, I had a little lurk and read cos I have today been told I'll be startign on clomid soon.  Due to see the nurses on 9th August and I suppose will start a little bit after that.

Have a huge fear of vomiting so this is a bit tricky for me - I'm worried about nausea/vomoting side effect.  Have to say though - it will all be worth it a million times over if i get pregs!

All the best Nessa, I'll be thinking of you and hoping you find it fine and get  a cracking BFP out of it  

GL x


----------



## nesssa

Hi GL,

Wishing you lots of luck hun, I hope everything goes well for you. I am on day two of taking clomid. I honestly don't think I have experience any side effects as yet apart for being moody and a little bloated but that could be because AF is around.

Wishing you lots of luck, let us know how you go.

Nessa


----------



## jooley

Hi heluerto,


Not sure if this will help or not but I had to get my weight under 30 for IUI, but although that is not  that important, my BMI needs to be lower for IVF so they wanted me to do it now rather than after IUI. 


I went to Rosemary Connely and loved it. I have done really well on the food and the exercise gives you such a boost. I have PCOS and weight always been an issue. I have done all the other classes and  although have lost I have always put back on. I have not been to class for 2 months as I tore a my calf muscle on wii fit dancing to Cotton Eyed Joe, (although not funny at the time, now I can LOL)
Anyway, I have not put anything back on and BMI still under 30 so all is good, and I have also been on chlomid.
I know different things work for different people but I can def recommend RC classes xxx


----------



## pradagirl

Hi, I am under Care Fertility at Derby having IUI treatment. If I wanted to continue on the Chlomid without IUI, where would I get my prescription from? Should Care give it to me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hello

I think I have found exactly the right place to be in this topic....

Im looking for some friendly girls to cheer me up.  We have been ttc for coming up to 2 years in September, I know that isnt long compared to some of you and I dont know how you do it - I admire you all.  I took some time out from chatting and temping, hoping to relax - I felt human again.  And now it has started all over again...

I started Clomid (50mg) beginning of June and had my first scan cd13, I was told there was a large follicle and to get home quick!!!  Unfortunately I was flying out to Berlin on business for the week straight after so it wasnt going to be!!!

This month we have been on holiday during ovulation and we had a really relaxing great time, lots of bd'ing etc etc!  Really thought we were in with a chance this month - but no...  Last night AF arrived.

DH was away last night and I just cried and cried. Am I a freak getting that emotional or is anybody else on my wave length?

I hate taking the clomid, makes me feel so ill as soon as I take it for the 5 days, but I know it is doing something inside - both times I have had serious ovulation pains like I am trying to pass a golf ball!!  God knows what I would be like if I did make it to going into labour!!! 

I have phoned the nurse at the clinic this morning and am waiting for a call back, just want to make sure I am doing everything right.

Anybody got any advice, suggestions to try and make a sticky bean.

I feel exhausted with all of this.

Hope to hear from somebody who understands.

Tab x


----------



## chick06

i ovulate on my own but took clomid cd 2-6 for a boost i had a u/s on cd 7 and had follicl 15mm then on cd 8 i got + opk smiley face (clearblue) then 2day cd 9 i got - opk what do u ladies think i took clomid once  4 last year cd 2-6 and ovulated cd 10 and now i have my lovely 1 year old son and ttc again


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

Just to let you know that I am merging this thread in with the clomid chit chat thread, just in case you get cofused

All this thread will keep it's own thread title


----------



## chick06

well 2day is cd 10 done another (clearblue) ovulation test and got circle dnt know whats goin on but have very strong pains in my ovarys like pressure i ovulated on cd 14 on my last clomid which i fell pregnant and i usally ovulate cd 15 anyway just BUGGING me why i got + opk smileyface cd 8

plz give your view


----------



## Nutpot

Chick06, maybe you used the OPK too soon after taking the last pill. They recommend you wait at least 3 days after the last pill otherwise the OPK gets confused with all the hormones racing around your body. So if the last pill was on day 6 then you shouldn't have tested until day 9 or 10. Hope this helps xxx


----------



## londonite

Hi Ladies,
          Im taking Tamofixen and Im on day 8 of my cycle.Love to join this thread and share the madness. I tried chlomid but went a bit crazy on it...very unpleasant to be around!! Failed an ivf cycle in June and now we are trying to conceive this way . Have scan on Monday to see how things are going.Am armed with horny goatweed, pre seed, zitas vitamins and Im ready to go!
Just need to figure out how to do the deed when Ive got such a hideous week at work ahead!Oh the joy...

Also Im a pcos lady and have been using the Maybe Baby ovulation tester-its great!xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies, hope you're all well.

i started taking clomid for the first time on saturday night as i read that its good to take it at night in case there are any side affects, would you agree?(i'm doing day 1-5).

anyhoo, i was woken up with the most awful period pains about 5 hours after i took it, utterly excruciating, made me throw up and everything. is this a usual thing with clomid? (hope not!).


----------



## nesssa

Hi everyone,

Prada Girl, I am under Care but MK. They prescribed me the Clomid however they want to do a scan on certain days to look at the eggs etc. Will do this next month now but the cost for this was around £500.00. The clomid where cheap though as they only cost £7.50.

Tab, I am totally on your wave length and understand where you are coming from. Everyone keeps telling me to forget about it and it will happen, this makes me more frustrated. On top of that everyone around me is getting PG all the time without even having to try. Wishing you good luck that you get a BFP and soon.

Shellebelle, thanks for merging the chats as this thread has so much more information.  Hopefully we can all support eachother and get our BFP and soon.

Wee Emma, I was told by care fertility that the time you take the clomid does not matter just as long as its at the same time. I have been taking it at 12.25, lunch time. Yesterday was my last one (taking cycle days 2-6) however yesterday I forgot to take it with me and as I was at Chessington I did not take it until I got home at 9pm. I hope it does not make to much difference and that I still get a BFP on round one. I know it probably will not happen on my first round especially as I am having such a hectic month.

As this is my first round of Clomid I am not sure what to expect but so far I have been really lucky as not had any side effects apart from being moody and wanting to eat chocolate and junk food which is no good as I am on weight watchers.  I think I have also noticed a small increase in my sex drive, is this normal. Can anyone tell me when I should do the ovulation tests. I was told by care not to do them before as it causes to much stress but it seems that most of you do the ovulation tests. Can anyone tell me when you are most likely to experience the side effects of clomid, is it when you take the pills or at the ovulation stage or after.

Any advice is really appreciated. Good luck everyone.

Thanks

Nessa


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi Nessa, I'm on my first cycle of clomid too. I was fine when I took the tablets but felt ill afterwards - mainly feeling really sicky for about 4 or 5 days starting about 2 days after the final tablet. I mentioned it to the nurse next time I was in clinic for my follicle scan and she said that it wouldn't be the clomid as they only give you side effects as you're taking them   I'm not convinced of this myself though as they alter your hormones so surely that would have a knock on effect throughout your whole cycle?! There's lots of threads on here too about side effects being ongoing throughout the whole month / cycle. I had all kind of ovulation pains too - back ache and lower abdominal pains mainly - but having a strong feeling I've never actually ovulated properly (have pcos and been on pill for all but 3 years of my menstrual life!) I loved those sensations even though they were really uncomfortable at times!  

It doesn't matter when you take the tablets as long as it is the same time every day. If you're concerned about side effects, a lot of people take them at night and sleep off the side effects. I took mine in the morning as that's what the packet said (since found out that the time of day doesn't matter though!) and still had no side effects. I hope it's the same for me if I need another round of clomid as hear that the effects can vary from cycle to cycle. I ovulated on my first go of clomid and currently on my first proper nail biting 2ww! So no side effects doesn't necessarily mean it's not worked.

I'm never used the ovulation tests myself but think you do need to leave a gap between finishing them and using opk's. You should ovulate about 5-9 days after last clomid tablet I've heard. The follicle scans would give you a good idea of if/when you're going to ovulate, but that's one very pricy scan isn't it   I had a follicle scan and have also being charting my temps which showed I ovulated, but only shows when you have ovulated - not that you're about to.

I don't think people getting pregnant around you is easy for any of us on here, especially when they try first time and succeed / get pregnant by accident / drink or smoke and eat the wrong things and conceive without a problem  

All the best - enjoy the increased sex drive! It's a handy thing to have when you're trying to get pg   I have no idea if it's a side effect, but I wouldn't be surprised as your hormones are all being given a good shaking by the clomid. Also, for me, the thought that we could really really get pregnant made my sex drive go through the roof!!  

Wow - I've waffled for ages... people do anything to keep occupied during the 2ww!! xx


----------



## Heluerto

Had a message from the hostpital who now say they dont want to do a laporoscopy, and just want me to go straight to IVF once the 6 months of Clomid has taken place, subject to the losing the necessary weight.  Tired this morning, but I went to the gym for them to work through a new programme with me to try and help lose weight.


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies,

Heluerto - Congratulations on the weight loss, youre doing great!!! Do you mind me asking if you have been given Metformin for the PCOS? I was prescribed these once we had all the tests carried out and the weight dropped off me, I was on quite a high dose though, and am taking them again tt#2.  I will keep everything crossed for you, hoping you will not need the IVF xxx

I am currently day 14, yesterday was a strange day as I felt as though AF was going to show her ugly mug, not sure whether it was ovulation pains as Ive never had them before.  All symptoms of the CLomid have dissapeared, not sure whether thats a good or bad thing!  Extremely Tired not been in the mood to BD (as the Foster babies are here for another week, both teething) but used our method that helped conceive #1, Not convinced that this month will be successful, so many things stacked against us, not really been able to fully concentrate on the task at hand due to having a house full.

Hope the 2ww will have a wonderful ending for those of you waiting, sending tonnes of sticky thoughts and wishing everyone luck

Kind thoughts and love



M x


----------



## Heluerto

I was given Metformin about 18 months ago, I took it for a few months and succeeded in gaining about a stone!  Following that I was prescibed Orlistat, which really helped, but the doctor told me to stop taking it now I am on Clomid, as they dont have any guidelines for taking whilst pregnant and clearly we are hoping that I could be.  I have some metformin left and I did wonder about trying to give it another go, but I'm rubbish at taking tablets and they tast horrid chewed!!!

Hx


----------



## nesssa

Hi JAJ1,

I am wishing you luck for your 1st round of Clomid. Hopefully we will get lucky at the end of the month. So far not had any bad side effects apart from the munchies which is not good as I am on a diet trying to lose weight to get my BMI to 30. I have also had two really wierd dreams last night and the night before, they seemed so real and focused on my husband having an affair and also have a child with someone else. Not sure if this is a clomid side effect eeekkk. Let us know how you got at the end of your 2ww. I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

Heluerto, Good luck for the weight loss. I am doing weight watchers, have lost a stone and 3 lbs but over 4 months, I need to stay focused a bit more. 

Does any one know what happenes if you do not take all the clomid tablets at the same time. I am worried as my last tablet was not taken at 12.25 (lunch time, when I took the others) but was taken in the evening at 9pm. Does this mean that I will not have any chance of falling PG at the end of the month. I am really worried about this now.

Also can someone tell me how you enter all the details in pink under your names? I am new to this and get really confused.

Wishing all you special ladies lots of luck.

Nessa


----------



## Heluerto

Hi Nesssa,

Taking the tablets only makes a difference to whether or not you ovulate.  I mucked mine up this month and took them day 2, 5, 5, 6 and 7.  I had been on 50mg previously with too many eggs being produced.  This month the dose was 25mg and I completely forgot to take it on days 3 and 4 (friends funeral to worry about) and took a double dose on day 5.  I wouldnt recommend a double dose, but I figured I was taking 50mg last month, so taking one 50mg wouldnt hurt this month.  I have one good egg and one that might still make it yet, so its done its job anyway!  Hope this helps.


----------



## Nutpot

Nesssa, if you go click on your own name then go to amend profile then forum profile, at the bottom of the page is a box called signature and this is where you can put all the pink info.

I am also on my first cycle of clomid and it gave me hot flushes, vivid dreams and made me terribly emotional, I could have cried at anything!!!
As of tomorrow i'll be in the 2ww so just hoping that it works     

Nancy xxx


----------



## lesleyr

welcome all the newbies

U can take clomid anytime doesnt have 2 b at a specific time everyday.
Clomid is a harsh drug some people have every side effect and others none. Personally 1st month i was in agony, agony is an understatement but i knew it was just the clomid giving my body a huge kick up the backside(ive got pcos n hardly ever get periods). Thats only sympton ive had ive been fine every other month. I take it about an hour b4 bed. Clomid also lengthens and shortens ur cycles. U can get side effects at anytime on clomid.
opks dont tell u when u ovulate they only tell u that ur hormone level is increasin so ovulation is going 2 happen within next day or 2.
There is not a set time u ovulate every1 is different, its a myth us women ovulate on cd14. It can happen anytime from cd9 2 cd50 its unfortunatly 1 of they things. I personally ovulate very late 20's. 
Aslong as u have bms atleast 3 times a wk ur covered, i personally(as df has no issues) have bms everyday but try 2 have it atleast every 2nd day.
Yeah increased sex drive can b a well its not exactly a side effect as more sex u have the better lol. But clomid can dry up cm(happens 2 me) which causes havoc with the bms.
im on metformin 1000mg a day, i hated it so much 1st few wks. Took me ages 2 increase from 500mg 2 1000mg as side effects were so bad but now its fine. Ive been on them since nov and ive lost nearly 2 stone. But alot of people do put weight on thro them. I personally take them 4 pcos not 4 fertility.

Hmmz i think thats all the questions answered lol.

Ive not concentrated on fertility this month 2 b honest, ive forgot about it in a way. Weve still been havin bms everyday but 4 enjoyment not baby makin. Think ive just gave up hope as now on 4th clomid cycle, n 1st cycle no ovulation 2nd cycle ovulated then last cycle no ovulation so just got this feelin(which ive had from day 1) that its not gona happen on clomid.


----------



## Kelly160

First time with clomid after suffering a miscarriage 3 yrs ago then no joy!!!! 
Not sure what to expect, will it work what happens etc etc!!!!!


----------



## nesssa

Hi all

Heluerto & Lesleyr, Thanks for the information and explanations, it helps me understand better whats going on. Good luck to you both, try and stay possitive Lesleyr, Docs have told me to forget about baby making and enjoy sex and it will happen.

Nancy, Thanks for the advice re the pink writing, I followed your instructions to the T and did it hopefully you can all see my profile signature.

I am on CD 10, think when I get home from work I am going to do an OPK for the next 7 days, hopefully I will see a possitive result.

Thanks everyone for all to help and advice, I know I have been a pain.

Good Luck

Nessa xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi!

Going for my clomid 'chat' with the nurses on monday, and excited to get started on clomid ASAP despite the documented side affects!  
I'm just wondering if anyone knows anything about lavender?  I've just heard that it's bad for fertility however this was just a small comment made by a friend and I have no other details?
Kicking myself as I have a lavender hand cleanser gel and have been using this everyday for the last month or so because I like the smell.  

In haste - sorry for lack of personals but hope everyone is doing ok.
GL xx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Geordie Lou,

Good luck for your chat on Monday with the nurses. I have not been to bad on the clomid, I have not been to bad with the side effects thank goodness.

I have no idea about the Lavender thing but it shounds interesting. Maybe one of the other ladies will let us know.

nessa xx


----------



## Shellebell

Kelly160 said:


> First time with clomid after suffering a miscarriage 3 yrs ago then no joy!!!!
> Not sure what to expect, will it work what happens etc etc!!!!!


Hiya Kelly
Firstly  for your miscarriage
I have merged your post with the chatter thread
Ask away any questions/concerns you may have. Someone is bound to have been there before and have an answer


----------



## Jelly Baby

Not sure about the lavender I'm afraid  

Just thought I'd update on my 2ww - starting spotting this morning   It's not got any heavier all day and been on and off all day as the palest of pale pinks when I, er, wipe (sorry, tmi!!) I'm 14dpo today and was trying to wait until tomorrow as first official day of missed period. Will test anyway, but I have period pains so think it'll be a bfn for me this month. I'm gutted, but trying not to get too gloomy - it is my first 'proper' go, iykwim.

If I'm back on the clomid 50mg in the next few days I hope I get no symptoms like the first one...!

Geordie Lou, good luck with the chat! I took a list of questions with me on my first consultation which was helpful as I got so bamboozled with all the new info that I might have forgotten to ask some things otherwise!


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies,

JAJ1 - I really hope it's not the witch coming, you never know, could be implantation? Fingers Crossed anyway.

Geordie Lou - When I was pregnant with Ds I was advised not to use Lavender massage oils as there is something in it which doesn't agree with pregnancy! I', sure hand lotion is fine as it is not as 'pure' as the massage oils and essntial oils (if that makes sense)

I really hope you have a good visit with the Nurse on Monday.

I had quite a few of the side effects when I first took Clomid in 2004 (after a few years on just Metformin), Headaches, sicknessm dizzie, extremely heavy periods, but I did not Ovulate, due to my PCOS, after a few rounds with no success I had Ovarian Drilling and took it again almost 7 months after drilling and got my BFP.
This month is my first month on Clomid since then, I had a few hotflushes and headache a couple of days in but thats been it, im only about half way through my cycle yet so have yet to see if AF arrives and what it's like.


I hope everyone else is well

Love and Kind Thoughts



M x


----------



## Nutpot

Nesssa, regarding the ovulation kits..........I know it gets expensive but try testing both evening and morning. I often get my LH surge on an evening test and I would never have known this if I just tested in the morning. It just gives you a little more time for BMS    xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Do you mind me asking which tests you use? I used to buy the bulk ones where you get x5 PG tests too but haven't used them this time I found them to be a bit more cost effective.  

M x


----------



## Nutpot

To be honest i've gone the expensive route which I know is not possible for everyone. DH and I have to time BMS just right because of his low libido   .

I have the clearblue fertility monitor which is excellent and records the LH surge in the morning, but I also use the clearblue digital OPK which I use in the evening as well. It can become very expensive but I just remind myself that if it helps me to conceive then all the money will be worth it in the end. You can get both products a bit cheaper on Amazon, that's where I get them from.

I also chart which is VERY accurate and always corresponds with the ovulation kits. So basically I feel that i'm covering every avenue to time it just right.

Good Luck


----------



## mjp1977

Nancy - Thats great that you've got everything covered, heard very good things about both testing methods!  I really really hope it works for you!

Are you having any side effects from the Clomid? Are you taking any other meds too?

Best wishes

M x


----------



## Nutpot

I'm taking the usual multi-vitamins but nothing else.

Clomid gave me hot flushes and made me VERY emotional and hormonal, I could have cried all the time! Also last night I got into a really bad mood for absolutely no reason at all, not sure if this was the clomid or not   ?

Told DH he's got another 6 months of this to put up with............unless we get a BFP


----------



## lesleyr

hey all, just 2 let u know best time 4 opks is actually in afternoon as mornin levels arent high enough. Hope this helps xxx

well cd 17(i think lol) 4 me, just havent bothered this month. Health is grr the now so just not been at fore front of my mind 2 b honest. DOnt get me wrong still havin bms every day 

Hope every1 is ok x


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,  

I hope you are all well !

Lesley - Sorry you're not feeling so good, but good on you for stiil having BMS!!  , Do you mind me asking if you test (PG) every month or do you just wait for AF?  This seems all so new again, even though I went through it for almost 7 years before, I've just totally forgot how I used to do it, on my Ovulation chart, it says that I can test from Tuesday!  Anyone have any advice? Its really strange how before DS was born, I was totally obsessed with taking temp,OPKs, PG tests, charting, and I've just totally lost the plot (if I ever had it in the first place! )

Feeling extremely tired and emotional, was totally irrational with DFS yesterday, told him he was grounded for 6 weeks! (it's not my style to ground, his face was a picture) felt like I could have chewed his head off) Poor thing.

Hope you are all having a good day

Love and happy thoughts to all x



M x


----------



## ccarter020208

Hi i'm starting my 1st cycle of clomid tomorrow (days 2-6) and will keep u all posted as to how I got on with it. We have a ds who's 7 and had 1 mc 4yrs ago. We have had loads of tests and all come back ok so its 'unexplained infertility' good luck to you all xx


----------



## lesleyr

mjp thats a toughie lol. U c my cycles r different lengths. Ive got pcos and had 2/3 afs in over 2 yrs. I started clomid and 1st cycle was 35 days, 2nd was 40 days then 3rd was 62(or63 sure 62 tho) and now on cd 18 of 4th cycle. So i usually wait until cd34 b4 testin, well i try. I wont b testin until atleast cd36/37 this cycle well unless af rears her ugly head lol. I mean if u know exactly when u ovulated then test 14days after it minimum.

Personally i dont chart, do temps, do opks nothing. I just dont want 2 do any of that as i dont want 2 lose the romance side of bms but can understand how people want 2 do everything. I just make sure and have bms everyday as df has no issues so can do that plus hope 4 the best. So aslong as u have sex atleast every 2nd day ur fine as sperm can live 4 3 2 5 days so uve always got a 'frsh supply' in u(sounds nasty lol) while eggs only live 4 12 2 24 hrs. In last 3 cyles i ovulated once so hopin this cycle i do. 

Clomid has so many side effects and unfortuantly mood swings r 1 of them. Ive been lucky and only had pain 1st cycle and thats been me. Try takin ur clomid about an hour b4 bed so u sleep through some se's, make sure ur drinkin enough so ur flushin urself out. Also the easiest but hardest TALK!! sounds simple but its not. Write a diary, talk 2 other half/friend family, or talk here. Uve no idea how much it helps. U go insane!! U feel so alone and no matter how much other halfs want 2 know u can just never tell them everything thats y i started a diary on the clomid members diary 2 keep my sanity lol. 

Good luck on ur journeys 
xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,

Thank you very much for your reply, feel so out of touch this time, but never in a million years did I think we would ever try for number 2, especially after everything we went through before. With my PCOS I always get AF, not always regular but I do not ovulate, even after the Ovarian Drilling I was still not ovulating, I was told that was it and sent away. I then received a letter asking me to see a specialist who was convinced he could help and he gave me a higher dose of clomid and increased the metformin, the 1st cycle was dreadful and the 2nd was textbook, ovulated on day 14 etc etc etc and got my BFP, before the ovarian drilling I charted, took temperatures and wrote a diary too, sometimes felt in a very lonely place and everyone around me was getting PG especially at work and totally not sympathetic to what I was going through, even the miscarriages. I used FF from around 2003 found that great support and that is where I did my charting etc.
I take my clomid in the morning and at night 50mg morning and 50mg at night also x3 metformin breakfast lunch and tea and a Folic Acid, I always drink plenty of fluids between 5-6 pints a day.

The past two days have not felt myself at all and have been totally irrational and no patience what so ever, which really is not me at all, quite frustrating but feel as though i'm somehow looking in on myself and unable to do anything. Oh what we girlies go through, Had a really vivid dream last night too about DH wanting sex so we could try and make a baby girl  


Thanks again for the advice and responding, I rreally apreciate it

Hope you are all well and enjoying the beautiful weather of rain, rain and more rain  

Love and happy thoughts

M x


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi, just wanted to update (don't think I have done on this thread yet!   ) - I got a definite bfn - af started with a vengeance yesterday. Will try to focus on next (well, this I suppose now) cycle and see if I can shake off the blues that I've got this afternoon   Hmmm, wonder if they're clomid related...? Is 7 hours after 1st tablet too soon for side effects?


----------



## ccarter020208

well i've taken my 1st 50mg of clomid at 9.45pm so am going bed before the side affects kick in (i hopefully will miss out on them lol) i'll report back to you all tomorrow to let you know how i'm getting on. Good luck and baby dust to u all xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly Baby

Good luck ccarter020208   Hit and miss with the symptoms of clomid! I'm just on first day of round two of clomid (also on 50mg) - currently having my first 'proper' af - after ovulation! Take it easy over the next 4 or 5 days and all the best to you getting a great follicle


----------



## penny c

Morning ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining in? Am on 4th round of clomid but not allowed to take it any more after such bad side effects and blurred vision. 
AF is due today and am waiting for it.... have so much hope it doesnt come but anger and bitterness that it will arrive as usual just after tricking me into a host of symptoms first. Have been miserable and teary for a couple of days and so bloated cant sleep. Trying to keep busy but thinkin about it constantly.sorry just feeling low...
Due to go back this week day 2-4 to redo all tests/bloods and be weighed again, if all tests ok and have put on 2-3 kg consultant will refer us for IVF so im lucky we have this  - just had always hoped it might happen before..

Hope evryone else is okay? xxx


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone   

had a scan today (day 10) and was told my lining is only 4.5mm but that i have 3 follies. Dr wasn't too impressed.

can i do anything to help my lining?


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,

How you are all well  

I'm on day 21 now, so I guess i'm in the , yesterday was so sick, I couldn't eat my lunch because I was heaving   not pleasant, not sure whether its side effects kicking in, but they do seem to be hit and miss
How is everyone else doing?

As the fostering babies go home tomorrow, I think DH and I will be in contemplation about this month (or lack of) we have just not had the time or energy to put everything into it, so we are not hopefull really, we are going on holiday for a few days on Thursday, re-charge batteries and spend some quality time together which we haven't done since the beginning of June, so I'm really looking forward to that.

Penny - Good luck with the tests - How are you feeling about the journey into IVF?  I wish you well

JAJ1 - Who knows with Clomid    I started feeling strange (more than usual  ) quite soon after the first couple so it's possible it is a side effect although they usually kick in after the last one

LesleyR - How are you?


Hope you have a good day

Love and best wishes


M x


----------



## ccarter020208

thanks JAJ1...i'm feeling ok actually. had a rubbish nights sleep though as was worrying about side affects lol. Hope it'll work for you this month, its a long wait though isnt it till next af is due...oh well we can keep ourselves busy on here in the meantime. xx

penny c......hope af stays away and that your ivf journey goes well xx

mjp1977....sorry your not feeling so good, maybe the holiday will do you good and be just what you need to relax spend quality time together.

No side affects as yet, only a sleepless night through worrying about the side affects lol. Oh well i'll definately sleep tonight as am soooo tired now. Will check back in later xxx


----------



## Heluerto

hello....dont think I have had any symptoms of anything at all really this month.  I went for my blood test Friday, but just called for my results and they arent there yet - will try again tomorrow.  2ww dragging on again.


----------



## lesleyr

im fine thanks 4 askin, got cd20 bloods done 2day so hopin get good results so i dont need 2 go back on mon then the followin mon lol. SHe butchered me 2day she was dig about 4 ages under my skin 4 a vein so painfull. Thats good about the holiday will be good 2 have some "us" time. Aslong as u have bms 3 times a week u should b ok espec if u have time it well with ovulation xx

ccarter thats natural hun, lack of sleep n infertility go hand in hand when ur tryin 2 conceive it gets worse now ur on the tabs lol. Good luck xx

Penny fingers crossed xx

emma dont have a clue hun, scan maybe just 2 early. But sorry i dont know good luck xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are well on this lovely sunny day!  

Lesleyr - I'm sorry you got butchered, Its a shame she didn't get the aim right first time instead of firkin around for your red stuff!  I really hope its worth it and you get good results!   

I'm still feeling really sick, struggling to eat properly because it makes me heave   constantly feel light headed yeuk, good ol clomid working it's magic (I hope )

Feel quite sad, its our last day with the foster babies, so starting to get their things together ready to take them home in the morning!    

Hope you are all well and sending lots of love and best wishes, fingers crossed this month is the one xxx

M x


----------



## ccarter020208

lesleyr - ouch. they rarely get it right do they!! They forget we're actually attached to the other end!! Hope your results are good xx

mjp1977 - sorry your not feeling too good. hope it wears off soon (or not if you get a BFP!!!)

Well, i'm on tablet 3 tonight so far so good, so side affects as yet but believe that start AFTER you've finished taking them. Only thing is that I feel quite tired, not sure if its the clomid or just that i'm overdoing it. I'll probably be tearing my hair out in a few weeks!! lol. been getting warm all day but it is a nice sunny day so cant say whether its the tablets or the weather. How are the rest of you getting on?? xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

day 17 for me, boobs feeling very bloaty, guess it's the clomid


----------



## Nutpot

Day 20 for me. Clomid side effects seem to have subsided but now i'm just imagining every pregnancy symptom under the sun    the truth is I don't feel any different but just praying I get a BFP in 9 or 10 days


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Hope you don't mind me joining.  Went to Exeter Heavitree today expecting to go for ICSI egg sharing (me doing the donating) and they've given us Clomid to see if that works first.  Have had it before & it gave me such mood swings (if I was ok I was great   , but if I felt a little wound up -    watch out!! he he) and I'd forgotten about the hot flushes!    Yikes!

I have to wait for my next af before I can start.  They've also given me a tablet called...... pervera (or something like that ) so that if I haven't started by 27th Aug to take that & it'll bring af on.  It must be one of the first times I can't wait for af to come!!    

Just thought I'd pop in to say hi to see who was in a similar boat as me.  So...


----------



## penny c

evening ladies

nancy - i know how you feel as I have suffered evry symptom possible - everything crossed for you x
Mjp - wishing you so much luck. x
Isabella - keep your chin up and enjoy bigger boobs!!!
Carter - my symptoms started after all tablets taken, hope you dont suffer too much, some people are lucky. x

Its awful to hear everyone suffering but also reassuring - Af was due yesterday and gool 'ole clomid playing its tricks again.... feel sick, bloated and mood all over the place but i know it has extended my cycle every month -still cant help but secretly hope and constantly check if it has come. I feel like its never going to happen, bit low. I just keep praying... xxx


----------



## lesleyr

God dont mention boobs lol. Fair enough i hardly got afs before but now im on clomid every cycle my boobs r killing me lol.

Penny fingers crossed hun, its good u know 2 b realistic and kinda level headed lol xx

Steph welcome hun, heres hopin ur 2nd time round isnt as harsh as ur 1st. I myself take provera but b prepared it can take up 2 a month 4 af 2 appear after last tablet. Good luck xx

ccarter u can get side effects from 1st tablet hun. heres hopin that u dont get any side effects this cycle. xx

mjp fingers crossed 4 u hun. I get they symptons now and again but unfortuantly never had any good news from it so im hopin ur luck is so much better than mine xxx

Thanks ladies, im used 2 gettin bloods done had them done 4 yrs and yrs. Best bit is shes done my bloods alot b4 so dont know y she mucked up yest. Hopin get good results 2mrw but doubt i will as when i did ovulate that 1 cycle it was late 20s.


----------



## C0nfused

Hi!

I took my first Clomid tablet today... and have already noticed a change in me.. i started the day with doing the washing up, which I never do. And then at work the most organised person in the world told me (who is the most disorganised person in the world) that I'd done a good job tidying up a load of paperwork. Hehe! Seriously, took my first tablet today, feeling very excited about it! Who would have thought that one little tablet would make me this excited lol!! 

Hope you are all ok??

Jen x

ps I know I haven't been posting on here long so I'm sorry for being really cheeky, but just wanted to ask, I'm doing a sponsored 10 mile walk with work in aid of Macmillan Cancer Support, if you would like to sponsor me my justgiving page is http://www.justgiving.com/stroud-house (its a team page rather than an individual one). Thank you xx

/links


----------



## nesssa

Hi Everyone,

I am so grateful to you all for posting your experiences, I think I am addicted to this website and your experiences if only just to resassure myself that I am experiencing the same symptoms as you guys.

I am on CD 16 today. I did an OPK yesterday and the day before and they were positive. Does that mean that if I ovulate it will be yesterday or today? Should BMS be everyday or every other day? 

I am on my 1st Clomid cycle and have only had hot sweats and vivid dreams. I noticed this month that from CD10 my womb/lower abs have been a little sore. Hopefully that means that something is going on down there and that Clomid is working its magic.

I should be going away on Friday so I will be in my 2WW. I am really hoping that I get a BFP at the end of this cycle, but don't want to let myself get to worked up. I feel nervous and excited at the same time. I have been hoping for a BFP for so long but every month its the same BFN.

Anyway thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences and for all your advice, hopefully in the next week or so we will have some BFP announcements from you all. 

Nessa xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning Everyone!!

I shouldn't really be on here (I'm at work! he he    )

Nesssa - I know what you mean, I find myself checking regularly to see if anyone has replied, or reading what other girlies are going thru.  During our 1st tx this was such a godsend, it really was   .  Good luck with your cycle!!!         

Well at the moment I'm on CD34, af could be today/tomoro/xmas!!  I'm hoping that I don't have to wait until 27th & that af comes quickly so that I get on the clomid asap!!!

Hope you are all having a good day/week!!

xxxx


----------



## olivia1979

Hey girls!!!    I took clomid 50mg days 2-6. I do ovulate on my own most months (maybe have 1-2 non Ov cycles each year) but I O late around CD 20 -ish.  I'm on metformin too.  I''m now on CD 8.....just wondering what everyone experiences are as to when they ovulate on clomid having taken it days 2-6 


This is my first month taking it.......I haven't done too badly with side effects.  I had blinding headaches on CD 3 but that's it...maybe a little tiredness and slight tummy cramps but not too noticeable!  I'm going to start OPKs on CD 10 ! any advice would be brilliant! xx


----------



## Heluerto

Hi Olivia,  According to the scans and the blood tests, I should be ovulating on around CD12, but I still havent got and of the opks to work for me (even when there were 4 eggs and my blood test was >190).  That said, I appear to also be on a 31 day cycle now, which would imply I'm ovulating on CD17 so I'm not really sure - just making sure I'm covering everything from CD9 to CD22 and keeping everything crossed but the legs.


----------



## C0nfused

I just started mine and am on cd 2 - 6. Currently on day 3. If u get headaches is it ok to take paracetomol? Jen x


----------



## Heluerto

Paracetamol should be fine!


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies, 

Feeling a little sad, just took the foster babies back home!       DS is crying his eyes out  

Well I am still struggling to eat because of the gagging and feeling sick, feel shattered, looking forward to going to the seaside with DS, DFS and Wilfred my mad Boxer Dog, DH will be following in a couple of days.

Its great that we all share the experiences, as steph said, this site gets a bit addictive as you are deperate to know that others are experiencing the same symptoms etc and share good tips on dealing with it and what everyone is experiencing in their cycle.  I don't know what I would do without you ladies, I'm really grateful having such lovely friends  

Hope you are all well and have a good day

Love and best wishes


M x


----------



## ccarter020208

morning everyone...well i took my 3rd clomid last night, had to get up 3 times in the night for a wee!! strange. Had another crap sleep due to going hot/cold all night but apart from that i'm fine. 

Mjp... aww hope you're ok. Its must be sad for you saying goodbye. A few days away from it all is just what you need. Hopefully your sickness and tiredness will wear off very soon. Its no fun feeling crap all the time is it. Have a nice time and tell us all about it when you get back xxx

Jen....good luck with your tablets. I've recently started my 1st round and been ok apart from a few sleepless nights. good luck with your fundraising, I did the race for life in June in memory of mum who passed away in feb this year. Its a great feeling (an emotional one too) when you finally pass the finish line. xx

Steph...tut tut....get some work done lol. Its quite addictive on here though isnt it. I'm always checking back during the day to see whos posted. Hope af comes soon for you xx

olivia...i'm on days 2-6 too but only on my 4th tablet tonight so cant really say whats gonna happen yet. will keep you posted though xx

Hope you're all having a good day, speak to u later xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all having a good day  

I'm fine, i've done what I needed to do, I have to move on, its a very sad part of the job, but thats what I agreed to do  

ccarter - Thanks for the support - I hope you manage to have a better night sleep tonight, or make sure you have a good supply of toilet roll  , not a nice side effect, I really hope it's one that doesnt last for you, but works in the way it should.   

Jen - Hope this is a great month for you too and that the side effects are few so you don't suffer too bad x  


Hope all the rest of you ladies are feeling good and having a great day, If I get chance to post before I go I will, if not speak when I get back and hopefully there will be some BFPs!!!!           

Lots of love and happy thoughts


Mandy x


----------



## C0nfused

ccarter020208 said:


> morning everyone...well i took my 3rd clomid last night, had to get up 3 times in the night for a wee!! strange. Had another crap sleep due to going hot/cold all night but apart from that i'm fine.
> 
> Mjp... aww hope you're ok. Its must be sad for you saying goodbye. A few days away from it all is just what you need. Hopefully your sickness and tiredness will wear off very soon. Its no fun feeling crap all the time is it. Have a nice time and tell us all about it when you get back xxx
> 
> Jen....good luck with your tablets. I've recently started my 1st round and been ok apart from a few sleepless nights. good luck with your fundraising, I did the race for life in June in memory of mum who passed away in feb this year. Its a great feeling (an emotional one too) when you finally pass the finish line. xx
> 
> Steph...tut tut....get some work done lol. Its quite addictive on here though isnt it. I'm always checking back during the day to see whos posted. Hope af comes soon for you xx
> 
> olivia...i'm on days 2-6 too but only on my 4th tablet tonight so cant really say whats gonna happen yet. will keep you posted though xx
> 
> Hope you're all having a good day, speak to u later xxx


Eeek if I have to go and wee any more I may as well just stay in there. 

Thanks for the wishes of good luck.. I think its the unknown that I'm worrying about xx I don't sleep much anyway x

Good luck xx

Jen x


----------



## ccarter020208

haha jen, yea its a nightmare. Am so bloody tired too. (lack of sleep probably) and yes, not knowing whats coming is a worry. I worried myself silly the first night i took one thinking all kinds of things were going to happen!! From what i've read, most symptoms start after taking the last tablet, so we'll see. I'll check in daily though to update you. you do the same if you can. Keep us both sane xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

Do you know I completely forgot about the 2ww on clomid!!!   I know about the 2ww for ivf coz I've been thru it and omg how long can 2wks last?!     Oh pants!!  Mind you, I'd forgotten about the hot flushes too!!!  It's amazing what your brain can make you forget! he he  Hope you all have better nights 2nite!

xxx


----------



## Nutpot

Olivia, I take clomid days 2-6 and this month I ovulated on day 14 (smiley face Day 13 evening and day 14 morning, then temp rise on day 15). I normally ovulate on my own but my ovaries just needed a boost as my FSH is borderline. Before I started clomid I ovulated on days 13/14 so i'm guessing that it will probably stay the same.

Today (day 22) I got some mild pains in my tummy so of course my mind is doing overtime thinking it's implantation. What am I like? Why do I have to analyze everything? Why can't I wait one more week and then i'll know for sure!


----------



## lesleyr

hey just 2 let u know opks detect the rise in hormone b4 ovulation so if uve had positive 4 2days then get in as much bms as possible!! This is because after a positive result u will ovulate up 2 bout 36hrs later so loads of bms xx

Parcetamol is fine while tryin 2 concieve and gettin pregnant xx

Takin clomid is like the start of a new life as means ur on the journey of tryin 2 make a baby so u go through so much excitiment, infact u go through so many emotions. Its natural. xx

big huges mjp xx

well had pain in ovaries past couple of days so hopin ovulation iminant but who knows as i always get ovary pain every cycle. Got cd20 bloods back 2day n only 1.3 worst its been. MInd u i know that when i ovulated it was late 20s. Got bloods 2 get next 2 mondays so hopefully they come back better


----------



## Nutpot

Thanks Lesley, yeah I know OPK's detect LH surge before ovulation. I had a smiley face on day 13 (in the evening) and had a temp rise on day 15 (and sticky CM) so i'm pretty sure I ovulated on day 14. I have a feeling (after so many years of trying   ) that I ovulate around 24 hours after the FIRST detection of LH, I can't be absolutely sure but it always seems to correspond with my charting too so I can't be far out.

Hope everyone is well, happy Thursday!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning girlies!!!
Ooops, another work day & I'm on here again!    he he he

DH should be in Exeter RD&E as we speak putting his 'chappies in a jar' (his words, not mine!) he he    They just want to make sure that the figures we got last time are the same.

Do you think I should get of those opk thingies?  I've never used them before - are they expensive?  I even did a pg test this morning - just in case    - so that DH wouldn't have the drive to Exeter (it's 45 from where we live coz our hosp said no) - but it was a whopping great    ho hum.  Now I'm convinced my body hates me - I'm sure I can feel af coming but whenever I check there's nothing!!!

Does anybody know if it's ok to take Voltarol tablets & tranexamic acid tablets during af when taking clomid?  I suffer from really bad pain/bleeding during af and these really help.

Hope everyone is ok!!  Let the emotional rollecoaster continue!..........   

xxxxx


----------



## parkend

Hi Steph,

I got some very basic OPKs off ebay, after being recommended them by someone on here. They're nothing fancy - no smileys or machines, just a stick on which you're looking for two lines to appear - but they helped me. Different companies do them for different prices, but I've never paid more than £10 for around 50. 

Bear in mind they come with a health warning: some conditions can make them unreliable (PCOS being one of them - although I have that, and found they worked for me), and trying to interpret the lines can make you nuts until you get used to them! I tried them loads in my first month, gave them up for the second, and then did one every day from around day 10 from the third month onwards. I found that worked for me - I felt they gave me some control, and insight into what my body was doing - but everyone is different. 

Good luck x


----------



## olivia1979

Thanks Nancy and Heluetro!!!    Well CD 9 for me.....negative OPK on IC ones...I have x 3 clearblue ones...so hoping to use them when I think O is nearer.......feeling a little bloated today......but otherwise fine.  Just want to have O'ed and be in the 2WW now! How's everyone else feeling? x


----------



## ccarter020208

steph...u can get cheapy opk's on ebay. they're cheap n cheerful. Nothing fancy, no flashing lights or smiley faces but they do what they're supposed to. I take tranexamic acid, not sure if you can take it with clomid or not.... ask the chemist or phone the doctors to check. Hope af doesnt arrive n u get a BFP xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

Thanx for the advice girlies    - I might look into them later.  At the moment £££ is tight so I might get some later on.  My belly's still feeling weird but no signs yet   .  Ho hum, I s'pose tomoro's another day..........
Hope everyone is well & having lots of    he he.

xxxx


----------



## ccarter020208

last pill tonight ladies....not feeling too good though. had a bit of a dodgy stomach today though. got a few cramps too. Oh well hope this isnt the start of lots of ****ty side effects.   
how u all doing anyway?? xxx


----------



## C0nfused

ccarter020208 said:


> last pill tonight ladies....not feeling too good though. had a bit of a dodgy stomach today though. got a few cramps too. Oh well hope this isnt the start of lots of ****ty side effects.
> how u all doing anyway?? xxx


I woke up and although there was no need for me to hurry, forgot to take my temperature. I then, instead of taking my tablet first thing, went to pick up dh from work, came home and dozed on sofa until it was time for breakfast and work, then realised hadn't taken tablet and took it.

I've been irritable all day, storming round the office moaning about anything that could be moaned about. I'm still having to pee all of the time, but was like that before starting clomid. Is the irritableness anything to do with clomid? Been blaming the 'crazy pills' for it in any case!

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused

Just saw you are all taking them at night? I've been taking mine in the morning, didn't know there was a specific time to take them?? Does it matter when you take them?


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi Confused   I asked the nurses at the clinic the same question last time I was in a few weeks ago as my box said 'MORNING' on it. They said to take it any time, just so long as it was at the same time every day for the 5 days. If you get side effects then taking it at night can help as you sleep off most of the effects apparently. Hope that helps


----------



## Nutpot

Hi confused, I take my pill in the morning and I only got my side effects after the last pill!!!!! Really hope you don't get any    xxx


----------



## totallymenstrual

Hi everyone
Just wondered if you could help - has anyone experienced breakthrough bleeding on clomid? I'm in the middle of my second cycle (CD9) and I've got a bit of spotting. The clinic nurse was quite useless saying that it's not very common and I should just come in for my scan as usual next week. I had spotting in my last cycle as well (which didn't have any effect), so I'm worried this means the higher dose (100mg) hasn't worked either. Any advice?
Thanks so much x


----------



## ccarter020208

c0nfused.... i take mine at night just cos everyone else was lol. As long as you take it at the same time I dont think it matters. xx

Steph...where are you today?? Any sign yet?? hope not xx

totallymenstrual... sorry only on my 1st cycle so cant advise. Someone will be along later who can answer your question i'm sure of it xx

Well, I took the last one last night and am still really tired and going for a wee a lot. Apart from that i'm ok but will keep you all posted as to how I get along with it. Hope you're all ok, speak to you all later xx


----------



## parkend

Hi totallymenstrual - I didn't have it, but I was told by my acupuncturist (not a nurse/doctor, granted, but something of a fertility expert - and everything else she told me turned out to be right), that it's actually quite common. l was also told by one of my nurses (a former midwife) in passing that upon becoming pregnant on clomid people are more likely to experience spotting, because that's one of the side effects of the drug. If you google 'clomid side effects' you'll see it comes up with spotting as a common one. 

Hope this helps x x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hi

He he, I only joined this board less than a week ago & you miss me already! he he     I don't work on Friday's - so my DS keeps me busy all day & if we do get the pc on he has to go on mr men/nick jr/playhouse disney!!!  Mummy doesn't get the pooter if he's home!! he he  4 going on 14 me thinks!!!

Still no sign of af.  Have all the feelings in my belly but no signs - I swear I've been for 30 pees today & nothing!!!  If I start over the weekend I've got the 45 minute drive for a blood test.  I'm really 50/50 - I really want to start asap so that I can start the tablets, but I'd rather go to my local hosp.  Help!!!!!!   

I hadn't really thought about what time of day to take the tablets, good job you've all told me!  It's so strange coz I know how bad the side effects are gonna be for me (mood swings/hot flushes/etc) but I can't wait!!!    Not sure if I should be worried!! he he

Hope you all have a good weekend!!!  My DH has his 2nd band gig tomoro night, so that should be good - he's the drummer.

xxxxx


----------



## ccarter020208

haha steph, I only joined recently myself. Hope af starts soon for you (unless ur preg then it wont lol)
hopefully it'll start soon so you can get on the tablets. Ive not really had any side effects up to now, just a little tired but thats it. took my last pill last night so will keep u posted on that one!!
Have a good time tomorrow night, will take your mind off everything and keep you in good spirits. 

Have a nice weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Cheers!!  Unfortunately I won't be able to drink any spirits!!! he he    

xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

lol, tell me about it. Am literally gagging for a glass (or 3) of wine. Not had a drink of alcohol for over a month now...aggh!!


----------



## C0nfused

I started to nearly cry earlier for no reason    Less irritable today (thank god) but now throat/mouth feels a bit, strange! I can't really explain it, it feels almost dry but strange too. 

Jen x


----------



## lesleyr

confused - what ur going thro is perfectly normal on clomid unfortuantly. Just try and drink loads hun only thing u can do.Clomid effects everything especially ur hormones, 1 minute u wana cry or r cryin next u wana kill lol. Its all normal tho  x

Re time of taking clomid u can take it anytime u want theres no set time, but as there is alot of side effects alot of ladies-myself included- take clomid about an hour b4 bed so that they sleep through any possible side effecrs or alot of them. Many ladies get side effects at any time, some after 1st tablet some after last tablet some never its just hit and miss.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## londonite

Hey there ladies,
                Think crying is definately part of the course with chlomid...unless youre incredibly lucky! I was a real nut case, hormonal wreck. Im on tamoxifen now and feel alot better. Unfortunately my dose wasnt high enough and I only made one egg...I make one a month naturally so was pretty disappointed! Upping the dose next month so hopefully hubby will be able to hit one of my many eggs! Going to try to be less informative with him next month as think he felt a bit of pressure over when to perform!

Anyway on day 21 this month and not holding out much hope for the BFP. Dont feel any different but who knows?? Goodluck cyclers!Keep the faith!
x


----------



## C0nfused

All I want to do is eat!


----------



## ccarter020208

Anyone gone spotty on clomid I'm FULL of flipping spots all on my chin mainly. Driving me mad. I dont usually suffer from spots usually. 

c0nfused.... crying, stressing, wanting to kill (lol) and all the other nasties are all part of the happy clomid journey. (so I believe anyway, only on my 1st cycle and only took my last pill last night so cant really say for sure haha)


----------



## lesleyr

ccarter spots go hand in hand with clomid.

Clomid is a hormonal drug so effects moods, skin everythin unfortuantly. BUt hey us ladies will suffer it all 2 get that bfp!! Ive ben lucky no side effects bar pain in 1st cycle, now on 4th cycle.


----------



## ccarter020208

lesleyr.... thanks. yea i've had a bit of pain in my ovaries today and some backache. Am ok apart from that. xxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

thats prob the clomid kickin ur bodies butt or lead up 2 ovulation dependin what day ur on ccarter and no probs xx


----------



## gingerhippy

Hello everyone, been reading with interest as I am on month 3 of Clomid, 50mg 1st month, 100mg the 2nd month, and this month 150mg.

Apparently I have polycystic ovaries, and day 21 bloods have shown progesterone no higher than 2, which is not great as I think it is meant to be 30 - 70?!

My side effects have been varied, probably due to the different doses, but have included, tiredness, grumpiness, lots of spots on my chin, hot flushes, especially at night, and headaches - what fun!!

I am going for my first day 9 scan tomorrow and am really nervous about what they are going to say. I kind of want them to suggest IVF, but I also really hope that the clomid is working so we can conceive just the 2 of us, at home, rather than with doctors in a hospital!

Has anyone else any idea of what they might do between clomid and IVF?

Thanks for reading


----------



## londonite

Hey GH,  
Yes chlomid has some desperately unattractive side effects-our poor partners having to perform when we are such hormonal wrecks! Im on tamoxifen now-its milder so Im not as nasty as I was!  Im sorry I dont know what the in between step would be but to be honest I wouldnt wish IVF on anyone so I wouldnt be gagging for it if I was you but I know what you mean but just wanting something to happen.

we are the reverse of you guys -started with IUI then IVF and now tablets. Wish we had been eased into it as Im a bit frightened of going back down the ivf road again now.
Im a pcos lady too by way. I thought scans were done between day 10 and 12? Dont be worried though Im sure it will be good news!


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!!

Can you guess it's a work day?! he he   

GH - I'm a pcos lady too.  We had ICSI before & now the hospital is starting us from the beginning again.  I'm due to start my 1st cycle of Clomid when me af arrives.  If Clomid doesn't work then the next step for us will be IUI and then back down the IVF route (with me donating some of my eggs). 

I'm giving the Clomid a whirl but I'm not really holding my breath    .  I think I keep thinking that because it didn't work the first time round (6 years ago) it's not gonna work this time.  Has anybody else had repeated goes with Clomid for it to work?  I would love to know how many girlies have had    with it - perhaps I might feel a bit more hopeful with it    .

Hope you all had good weekends!!!

xxxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey!

It's been ages since i was on here - have been having internet problems at home - honestly felt like I'd lost a limb or something!  

Started taking clomid on Sat night, and have been ok.  Felt a bit rubbish yesturday, but nothing major.  A bit sick, but I dealt with it ok, and a few times I just felt a bit hot.  Today I seem to be a bit better, and maybe better since I'm at work and can forget about it a bit.
I'll be finished taking it for this cycle this Weds.  Do the side effects last beyond when you take the tablets, further into your cycle, or do they only last as long as you take the tablets (days 2-6 or whatever)?
Thanks Peeps hope you're having a lovely day
GL xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Ugh, thought I was doing Ok with Clomid and got off light on side effects. Feel rubbish, last few days feel sick lots and dizziness and could sleep forever. yuck :-(


----------



## Heluerto

Hello everyone!  I've been phoning for my blood results for the past week now and they have not been returned to the doctors yet!!  I need to know what they are this month as if they show I have not ovulated, I may need to alter my dose again, and technically af due anytime between now and Thursday.


----------



## Heluerto

Got fed up of waiting and called the Oxford FU and horray, my results were there.  it was 118nmol which sounds really high for the one possibly two eggs?


----------



## ccarter020208

Hi everyone...did you all have a nice weekend? I'm on cd 10 and think i might be ov early as got pains in my ovaries this morning and feel as though i could sleep forever! Not really suffered much with side effects yet but have a feeling i will shortly!! We need some BFP's on here done we! hopefully we'll get some this month. take care n speak to you all later xx
Steph...GET SOME WORK DONE!! lol x


----------



## gingerhippy

Well, good news - I have one follicle that is bigger than the others!! Thank goodness it looks like something is working at least. It is 13mm, and womb lining is 5.6mm (I don't know if that is good or not).

So, just got to have plenty of bms and wait til day 21 to see if it made it out or not... fingers crossed.

Thanks Steph and Londonite for your replies, wierd that they jumped in the deep end with you guys, hope that taking it back to basics gives you the result we are all after


----------



## londonite

I think they jumped in the deep end as I went private. Money, money,money. Im quite cynical though.
I just want an f---ing baby and if it means they pump me full of drugs, make me break out in pimples,
have to let my hair turn grey and charge me every penny I have ..so be it.
3 more days til I test.Not feeling positive though as am sure all the hideous symtoms are just side effects
of the drugs
Goodluck everyone and Id love to hear some success stories too
x


----------



## ccarter020208

GH...thats good news isnt it about the follies!! got my fingers crossed for you. xx
londonite....hope the test is good....we could do with some BFP's on here xxx

Steph....where u gone? x


----------



## Heluerto

tested today bfn.


----------



## penny c

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to wish you all the best and pass on some positive vibes and hope.... I got BFP last Thursday and am still in shock as was on last cycle of clomid, next step referral for IVF. I thought it would never happen and although there is a long way to go at least I know we can do it.  Clomid is awful and every BFN is awful so I really wish you all the luck and love in the world. xxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Penny C congratulations thats the best news


----------



## penny c

Thank you Isabella Sky  
So hope it lasts.....


----------



## ccarter020208

pennyc...congratulations!! am so pleased for you. its a tough journey ttc but you've made it xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya!

Penny - Congrats on your bfp!!!!  Gives us hope yet!!

The t'internet wouldn't work in work this morning    so it's taken me this long to get on!  I leave in about 15 minutes!  Will be on again tonight - am officially addicted to this board now!!!     

xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

pennyc.... i was only saying yesterday that we could do with some BFP's between now and the end of the month and you're the 1st. woo hoo xx

steph.... dont ask me for help for your addiction problem lol.... i'm addicted too haha xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

PennyC brilliant news!  Congratulations!  
GL x


----------



## Steph_2001

Have come to the conclusion that my body hates me!    I've done another pg test (just in case) and another    - it really feels like I should be starting but I think the more I want it the more my body is rebelling!!  Ho hum, have even tried working hard, exercise & heavy lifting & still nothing.  Oh well - at least I can vent my frustrations on here with girlies who have similar problems!!  Hope you are all having a good day & it's not raining for you like it is down here!

xxx


----------



## Heluerto

Steph -   Feeling much the same.  Took my test this morning day 30, I expect AF will arrive tomorrow.  Likewise with the exercise etc, trying to get my weight down for Christmas so I can have IVF, but really struggling.  I think I will have to go back on my orlestat during my first two weeks each month see if that helps at all.


----------



## ccarter020208

steph.... sorry hun your having a bad time   . I know it sometimes feels as though its never gonna happen but try and stay positive. It WILL happen, prob when u least expect it. We've already had 1 BFP this weeks, am sure yours will come soon. I know its hard, i go through the same thing every month and it drives me insane sometimes, something that people take for granted is so damn hard for all us girlies on here. Keep your chin up   xxx

heluerto.... sorry ur not having a very good day either   Try and stay positive (i know its easier said than done


----------



## ccarter020208

right..need some input ladies!! am on cd 11, i took my clomid days 2-6. been feeling like af is going to start (thats not possible) i suspect i'm just ov but wondered if anyone else felt like this. been feeling a little lightheaded today too. xx


----------



## penny c

First of all thank you for such nice messages girls - its so kind and I totally realise every second that I feel like Im gonna puke that I am soooooo lucky.       
Please dont give up hope,       I was seriously expecting AF even with longer cycle than normal. It happens out of the blue... only 3 things happened differntly last month:
Took the cough medicine advised in TTC thread from finishing clomid until OV
Took Evening primrose oil from day 1 until OV (both advised to counteract negative affects clomid can have on CM)
Ate more and out on a couple of pounds

Dont know if that helps   

Carter - thanks for your message. On clomid I really felt OVulation light headed cramps headaches etc similar to you describe, I knew for certain it was OV and it was like that every month for 24-48hrs. I think its a great sign and you know you can be 'on the money' when you 'do it'!!!

Love and luck to all xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

penny...how long have u been on the clomid? x


----------



## C0nfused

I was taking mine days 2 - 6 so took my last one on Sat. Sun night I couldn't sleep at all. Last night went to sleep immediately and woke up in a complete daze to the phone ringing. Couldn't work out what day of the week it was and why my hubby wasn't downstairs answering the damn phone. Wasn't until I got to the bottom of the stairs (just as the phone rang off) that it dawned that it was Tuesday and that it was my hubby phoning as he was waiting for me to call him to see if he had finished work! I was having such a complicated dream (that I immediately forgot all about other than it was very complicated) and I had no recollection of actually going to bed and going to sleep. I didn't set either alarm either (usually use two alarms!!) 

Today, I went to make a cup of tea at work and went into the stationary room instead of the kitchen. Then I was sat eating my lunch in the kitchen/rest room and chatting to a collegue and I managed to throw my food everywhere (by accident) and stood up to pick the bit of melon that flew onto the floor and my chair toppled over. So embarrassing. 

I wonder if this is all to do with the clomid sending me crazy! Lol! 

Jen x


----------



## penny c

Just had 4 months - was prescribed for 6 months but have had such bad side effects that at the beginning of this month they said I musnt take it any more. was sick and bloated every day but also had blurred vision.


----------



## penny c

Hi Confused
That is definatley the crazy CLOMID!!! I constantly forgot what I was doing, had weird crazy dreams and was all over the place. Its worth putting up with it.


----------



## lesleyr

congrats penny xx

Yip thats def the clomid hun, xxx


Well im cd28 2day, past week had sore lower belly. 2day and yest lower back had dull ache and kinda crampy feelin, the crmpy feelin has subsided tho but still got lower back ache. Cervix is back down so fingers crossed. Get cd26 blood results abck 2mrw so hopefully they r better than last wks 

Hope every1 is ok xx


----------



## Nutpot

Got a BFN this morning


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Sorry it was BFN Nancy


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Got day 21 results and were OK apparently 40 something, can't remember exactly. Still feeling sick and tired out, off to have some food which may make me feel better.


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!   

Nancy - So sorry to hear about your bfn - sending you hugz          

Confused - Omg! That's me without the meds!  Blimey I dread to think what I'm gonna be like on them!!!   

Still no af, am on cd 40 now.  Bought some pg tests from the pound shop.  £1 for 2!  Mind you they're the thinnest pee sticks I've ever seen!  But weeing on 50p seems a lot more economical than weeing on a fiver!   

Hope you are all ok & your side effects aren't too bad for you!

xxxx


----------



## ccarter020208

c0nfused....yh thats the crazy clomid. I had a few wierd dreams 
lesley...hope the bloods come back good today xx
nancy...sorry you got a bfn this morning. The waiting is awful i know, just hang on in there xxx
isabella...bloods sound good. sick n tired out...clomid x

steph..ha ha you make me laugh!! peeing on 50p seems more economical then weeing on a fiver....lmfao!! The pound shop ones are just as good as the dear ones. I know of 5 people who all got there BFP's with £1 shop tests. 

I'm feeling ok, just dull aches in ovaries but ok apart from that! Trying to get lots of bms but not working too well as dh is tired 

hope ur all well, speak to you later have a good day xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

keep telling DH its the clomid , think he's got his hopes up though, oh dear


----------



## KatieTiger

Hi,

As a newbie I've found this thread fascinating and comforting as now I know I'm not going mad and it really is the crazy clomid (or 'mardy moo pills' as my DP calls them  )

Confused...definitely sounds like the clomid!!!

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm beginning to hate being on it...the side effects are ever ranging and hideous.  I don't even feel like me anymore.  

One minute I'm literally raging against the world  

The next I'm a blubbering and even more ditsy wreck of a grown women that has put bread in the fridge, walked to printer at work rather than the toilet which is where I was really heading, gone very spotty and just feel like poop.  

Get my next CD21 results on Friday   if it hasn't worked this time, not sure what the next step will be.  DP doesn't want me going through IVF really as he hates seeing me like this on Clomid and doesn't want to put me through anything else, but I'd try anything and put myself through anything to be a mummy.  

 hugs to everyone on the same roller coaster. x


----------



## ccarter020208

ladies....i feel really crap today  feeling sickly and had a banging headache. Also feel totally wiped out today, could sleep for a week!! CRAPPY CLOMID. i've been lucky so far with no side affects but now feeling utterly rubbish. Early night for me tonight i think.

Katie...i feel like poop too and been quite spotty. i'm on cd 12.
dont know if i'll carry on with it next month, feeling a bit low about it all at the minute. x


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

C - sorry to hear you're feeling so crappy - why can't people invent meds that don't give you side effects or if they do give you side effects they make you feel like you can't stop laughing or like you want to go out & buy fluffy stuff??  Might have to e-mail the medical companies & put a request in!!!!    Sending you hugz      

Me is feeling a bit pantz too!  Had a lamb bap for lunch & I have been feeling so queasy this afternoon.  For some reason, just lately, a lot of food repeats on me.  Grrrr, feel like I'm living off of Softmints!!  Trebor are gonna be making a mint off me soon!  No pun intended - honest! he he

xxxx


----------



## KatieTiger

ccarter020208 said:


> ladies....i feel really crap today  feeling sickly and had a banging headache. Also feel totally wiped out today, could sleep for a week!! CRAPPY CLOMID. i've been lucky so far with no side affects but now feeling utterly rubbish. Early night for me tonight i think.
> 
> Katie...i feel like poop too and been quite spotty. i'm on cd 12.
> dont know if i'll carry on with it next month, feeling a bit low about it all at the minute. x


C - you sound exactly how I'm feeling...I just want to curl up in bed and hibernate and for someone to wake me when there's a chance of more positive news around the corner  to you.

Steph -  to you too. Hope the queasyness stops...should I buy some shares in Trebor now as they get me through the sickly feeling too!


----------



## lesleyr

sickness, ovary pain, tiredness, and headaches r all good signs of ovulation so fingers crossed 4 u all xx

well i thought my cd20 bloods were bad at 1.6, but nope once again my body is being grr. got results 2day of cd27 bloods on mon n they were 1!!!! I mean 1 come on thats bad, this cycles results r worse than last 4 cycles!! Got bloods 2 b takin on monday again so hopin 4 a better result espec as phoned the hospital 2day and they said they wont up my dosage any higher as evidence shows that doesnt do any good all it will do is produce more cysts but cant guarentee they will mature 2 eggs. So so far cycle 4 is a cop out AGAIN!! 2 more cycles left of clomid. I honestly had this feelin from the start that clomid wouldnt work 4 me and so far im being proved right. Hopefully mondays comin bloods will b better


----------



## C0nfused

Hi everyone

Well I had my scan today. Confirmed I have PCO, no great suprise there.

Have you all seen http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244587.0 about a Clomid chat that I'm trying to organise for Thursday nights 8pm-9pm. First one tomorrow, to see how it goes. If you want to join in, just pop into the chat room and i will set up a room 

Jen x


----------



## ccarter020208

i'm in so much pain   been awake all night in agony in my stomach (ovaries i think) the pain in quite bad. gonna take some painkillers as cant stay off work. is this normal?? (about the pain not the painkillers lol) xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Just a quicky

C - Phone your clinic/hospital & get checked out!  Pleeeeeease!    You have to be so careful with Clomid just in case of hyperstimulation and other stuff - please call a doc!

xxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

ccarter, if the pain is that bad I think you should get it checked out by the docs.


----------



## Heluerto

as the others have said - definitely need to go to the docs with that!


----------



## Heluerto

I am going to be away from my DH from CD4 until CD13, so as I was told by OFU that it doesnt matter if I take them days 2-6 or days 5-9, I think I'll go for the 5-9 option this month to try and delay ovulation until I am back with him.  Must set up a reminder on my phone though to remember to take them as its gonna be a busy week!


----------



## ccarter020208

i'm ok ladies, have too loads of painkillers(strong ones lol) seems to have taken the edge off it anyway. Was reading up on it and even if i go to the docs/hospital etc theres nothing they can do anyway. Even if its OHSS they cant do anything for it. I'll be ok dont worry x hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Steph_2001

C - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, hope you feel a lot better soon!       

xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

thanks steph.... just trying to take it easy. How am i supposed to have bms if i'm in pain....its defeating the object really!! I'll have to stock up on painkillers tonight and give it a go anyway lol x


----------



## C0nfused

Don't forget Clomid Chat in the chat room 8-9pm tonight xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat


----------



## lesleyr

ccarter pain can b normal 1st cycle or 2 of clomid. Clomid basically gives ur body a HUGE kick up the backside. I was in agony i mean AGONY i couldnt move without being in tears. Went 2 doc after a week and she confirmed what i thought which was that clomid was just jump startin my body. Pain killers, hot water bottle and hot baths was what i was told 2 do plus she prescribed me strong pain killers called codene. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245008.0


----------

